# WP Team Ladies only - Sofanordwand



## Cristina (20. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt sind wir komplett und ich freue mich auf die kommende Wintersaison

Vielleicht sollten wir uns kurz vorstellen, wo wir genau herkommen, was wir machen wo wir hin wollen....

Eins haben wir wohl gemeinsam, nicht direkt der Norden aber die berufliche oder private Bereitschaft zu Reisen.

Da wird sich bestimmt etwas machen lassen

Ich bin gleich weg, mein Flieger hebt um 12:20 Uhr ab es geht nach Sardinien Wandern und danach in den Vinschgau Biken

Über mich dann später.
Viel Spaß und gebt Kette

Liebe Grüße Cristina


----------



## isali (20. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich komme aus Jena, hab ne Weile in Braunschweig gewohnt und nun in Darmstadt. Kenne Cristina noch auch aus Braunschweig. 
Bin 25 und studiere hier an der TU Darmstadt Biologie. Bin von Zeit zu Zeit mit dem MTB im Harz, in Braunschweig und demnächst dann in Bremen unterwegs. Jena vielleicht auch mal wieder.
Ich fänds toll, wenn man zusammen mal einen Bikepark unsicher machen könnte. 
Achja, ich habe vor, mindestens 20 Punkte pro Woche zu sammeln und hoffe, dass das zu schaffen ist.

Liebe Grüße,
Isa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (20. Oktober 2009)

Okay, dann mache ich mal weiter :

Ich bin Christine, kurz Tine, wohne im nordöstlichen Zipfel von Nordrheinwestfalen (also wieder was mit Norden), bin 29 Jahre alt bzw. jung und fahre gerne Rad. Ich habe ebenfalls Bio studiert, allerdings in Bielefeld, und arbeite seit 2 1/2 Jahren als Biologin.
Mtb fahre ich seit '94, so richtig ernsthaft mit Rennteilnahmen aber erst seit '02. Ich bin eher ein Fan der kurzen Federwege, gerne auch mal komplett starr. Ich Sommer geht es zu diversen Marathons und ab und zu CC-Rennen, im Winter bin ich froh,wenn ich neben der Arbeit überhaupt ab und zu aufs Rad komme.
Im Norden bin ich auch von Zeit zu Zeit mal auf 2 Rädern unterwegs. Bikewochenenden im Harz finde ich prima, diesen Sommer hat's leider nicht geklappt. Ich bin auch schon mit dem MTB von Brunsbüttel nach Kiel am Nordostseekanal langgefahren und im Herbst zwei Wochen an der See gegen den Wind gestrampelt. Eine gewisse Affinität zum Norden besteht also.
Ich hoffe, dass mir der Winterpokal hilft fit durch den Winter zu kommen und im nächsten Frühjahr wieder richtig durchzustarten.

In diesem Sinne, Kette rechts!  

Gruß Tine


----------



## trhaflhow (21. Oktober 2009)

ich bin wohl die älteste hier
andrea 45 ( gefühltes alter 25- ausser wenn ich gerade wieder einen abgang gemacht habe) ursprünglich aus franken. 
wegen beruf und liebe ( nicht nur zu den bergen) seit fast 20 jahren im allgäu(mm).
biken ist anfangs aus einer notlösung entstanden ( klettern gehr nur zu 2t biken auch alleine) ich habe des öfteren mal unter der woche ein paar tage frei bin also fürs "fortfahren" immer zu haben.
hardtail, fully,rennrad im keller, mitlerweile der mann auch. wenns so weiter geht müssen wir anbauen
meine hauptpunkte wirds mit skilanglauf/skitour geben. ab mitte dez bis ende feb geht hier mit dem bike rel wenig
ziel mehr punkte als letztes jahr also >500


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Oktober 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ich bin wohl die älteste hier
> andrea 45.......



Merci Andrea, und ich dachte schon hier sind nur junge Leistungssportler im Team!
Bist eventuell nicht die älteste, da ich auch Mitte vierzig bin.

Zu mir:
Keine MTB Rennen, keine Winterpokalteilnahme zuvor 
Also eher Sofa als Nordwand!
Fahre schon regelmäßig mit dem MTB, aber eher gemütlich oder auch mal bergab. Mein weißes Biorad hat einen gemäßigten Federweg von 160mm und auch etwas Aluspeck, wiegt genau 15 kg. Das ist dann beim Bergauffahren eine gute Ausrede...
Ansonsten versuche ich mich im Trialfahren oder sagen wir es so, zur Zeit beschränkt sich das auf "Auf-der-Stelle-stehen-ohne-umzukippen" 
Im Winter hoffe ich auch wieder reichlich Ski zu fahren, d.h. auf oder abseits der Piste oder bei Skitouren, meist in Graubünden und auch mal im Engadin.
Auch werde ich ein paar kleine Pünktchen durchs motorisierte Endurofahren holen, das ich gern bei schlechtem Wetter mache.

Grüße,
Juliane


----------



## trhaflhow (21. Oktober 2009)

wo denn genau am bodensee?
vielleicht geht ja mal ne gemeinsame ausfahrt( od skitour - bei pulver  gibts die dicken latten ist fast wie160mm federweg)


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Oktober 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> .... bei pulver  gibts die dicken latten ist fast wie160mm federweg



Klingt gut! Genieße den Pulver auch mit breiten Brettern (älterer Gotama) 
Wo am Bodensee, dazu schicke ich Dir eine PN.

Grüße!


----------



## trhaflhow (22. Oktober 2009)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Klingt gut! Genieße den Pulver auch mit breiten Brettern (älterer Gotama)
> Wo am Bodensee, dazu schicke ich Dir eine PN.
> 
> Grüße!


oh der ist 3mm breiter
hab "nur" den aura( manta für frauen aber älteres nicht rosa modell)
mit mausefalle

je schwerer der ski, dasto langsamer läuft man dasto mehr punkte gibts


----------



## isali (22. Oktober 2009)

mehr als 500 punkte bedeutet also mehr als 100 punkte im monat... na mal sehen, ob ich das auch hinkriege.  was haben die anderen so geplant?
ich werde die punkte übrigens hauptsächlich durch radfahren sammeln, vielleicht noch fitnessstudio. aber da bin ich noch nicht angemeldet.


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Oktober 2009)

Hui, ihr habt ja Pläne! Ich bin froh, wenn ich unter der Woche 2mal abends nach der Arbeit ins Studio komme und Sa/So aufs Rad komme. Mal sehen, was draus wird.

Grüße Tine


----------



## Cristina (1. November 2009)

Wieder Daheim... 
So nun bin ich an der Reihe mich vorzustellen.
Bin 40 Ingenieurin und zur Zeit in Escheburg (ca. 30 km von HH)
wohnhaft.
War ein Zeitlang sehr aktiv was MTB angeht, jedoch ist das doch schon etwas länger her.

Im Sommer habe ich Zuwachs bekommen und jetzt steht ein Liteville 301 neben meinen Hardtail und den Rennrrad im Keller . Realer Zuwachs ist auch vorhanden mit 17 Jahren männlich und langsam aus der Pubertät raus zum Glück...

Nun steht nichts mehr im Wege und den sportlichn Einstieg habe ich gerade hinter mir:
7 Tage auf Sardinien mit 120 km und ca. 1300 Hhm zu Fuß und Alleine:cool
5 Tage Vinschgau, wegen einer Erkältung leider nicht sehr oft auf dem Bike

Dia Hauptsache ist der Spaß an der Sache

Lese die Reisebereitschaft herraus und vielleich kann man sich in der Nordwand dem Harz ja mal treffen um kräftig Punkte zu sammeln womit auf immer . Organisatirisch ist das ohne Aufwand möglich und eine Hütte würde bereitstehen.

So, und nun kräftig Punkte sammeln

Grüße Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (2. November 2009)

reisebereit immer!!!!!!
aber momentan ist mir harz zu kalt

allgemeine reisebereitschaft, da schauts wohl hier bei den ladies nicht so toll aus

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=428749


----------



## Cristina (2. November 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> reisebereit immer!!!!!!
> aber momentan ist mir harz zu kalt
> 
> allgemeine reisebereitschaft, da schauts wohl hier bei den ladies nicht so toll aus
> ...



Schade hätte ich das mal früher gewußt...

Frau kann sich auch im Harz die Langlaufskier unter die Füße schnallen wenn dann Schnee liegen sollte

Für ein Besuch im Allgäu wenn Schnee liegt bin ich auch gerne zu haben


----------



## Votec Tox (2. November 2009)

Hallo Nordlichter!

War eben 2 Stunden mit dem MTB radeln, Starkwind und Regen am Bodensee 
(Und gestern Skifahren )
Wo trage ich denn nun was ein? Habe im WP-Forum gesucht, kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwierig sein  bin zu blöd...

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe,
Juliane


----------



## trhaflhow (2. November 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Schade hätte ich das mal früher gewußt...




wieso?

bin zeitlich durchaus etwas flexibel und habe immerwieder mal ne woche frei


----------



## trhaflhow (2. November 2009)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hallo Nordlichter!
> 
> War eben 2 Stunden mit dem MTB radeln, Starkwind und Regen am Bodensee
> (Und gestern Skifahren )
> ...



startseite ganz oben sehr kleine schrift...ü40 braucht lesebrille
dann auf winterpokal klicken dort dann linke seite : einheiten eintragen

funktioniert nur wenn du eingeloggt bist


----------



## Votec Tox (2. November 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> startseite ganz oben sehr kleine schrift...ü40 braucht lesebrille



 In Ordnung, habe meine extra starke Leselupe geholt und gaaanz dicht vor den Bildschirm gehalten! Hat geklappt! Merci!

Grüße von einer Ü 40


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (2. November 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> allgemeine reisebereitschaft, da schauts wohl hier bei den ladies nicht so toll aus



Reisebereitschaft wäre ja vorhanden, leider fehlt mir die Zeit. Theoretisch hätte ich zwar noch etliche Urlaubstage und eine ganze Sammlung Überstunden aber praktisch wird sich daran in den nächsten Wochen wohl auch nichts ändern .

Gegen den Frust habe ich aber eben eine Stunde den Renner auf der Rolle gequält. Juchu!!! Meine erste 4 Punkte sind da!

Grüße Tine


----------



## Cristina (2. November 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> wieso?
> 
> bin zeitlich durchaus etwas flexibel und habe immerwieder mal ne woche frei



Mein Urlaub ist aber für dieses Jahr dahin, naja noch 3 Tage...


----------



## Cristina (2. November 2009)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> In Ordnung, habe meine extra starke Leselupe geholt und gaaanz dicht vor den Bildschirm gehalten! Hat geklappt! Merci!
> 
> Grüße von einer Ü 40



Sorry die PN war etwas spät

@ all

Ihr seid schon ganz fleißig gewesen, die ersten Punkte, leider nur zwei, kamen aber von mir ;-)


----------



## trhaflhow (3. November 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Reisebereitschaft wäre ja vorhanden, leider fehlt mir die Zeit. Theoretisch hätte ich zwar noch etliche Urlaubstage und eine ganze Sammlung Überstunden aber praktisch wird sich daran in den nächsten Wochen wohl auch nichts ändern .
> 
> 
> Grüße Tine



nach 2 jahren berufserfahrung, ok nach 10 immernoch ist mir das genauso gegangen. die karriereleiter musste ja erst erklommen werden.

nach 20 schauts anders aus. bereitschaft berufliches engagement zu zeigen ja. überstunden oder urlaub verschenken definitiv nein.

man lebt nur einmal !! und es gibt auch noch viele andere dinge auf der welt als arbeit


----------



## Cristina (3. November 2009)

Für die ersten zwei Tage sieht es bei uns ja ganz gut aus.
Das wars mit dem Sofa...

Hier in Hamburg regnet es, mal sehen vielleicht finde ich Morgen eine Wolkenlücke


----------



## Votec Tox (3. November 2009)

Drum habe ich Heute auch Alles stehen und liegen gelassen und bin - als die Sonne raus kam - spontan aufs Rad und gemütlich am See entlang gefahren  
Die nächsten Tage wird es aber leider nicht so weiter gehen, da läßt sich die Arbeit nicht immer verschieben 
Grüße aus dem Süden an Euch Nordlichter!


----------



## isali (5. November 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind wir momentan das beste Ladys only Team.


----------



## Cristina (6. November 2009)

isali schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind wir momentan das beste Ladys only Team.




Und ich kann mich bei diesem sch.... Wetter nicht aufraffen.
Es regnet ständig nur und so


----------



## trhaflhow (6. November 2009)

bei und ist leidlich sonnenschein mit ner grossen schwarzen wolke.

ich muss jetzt erst mal platten flicken, hab ihn mir wohl bei der letzten ausfahrt zum schluss eingefangen.

zuhause erschien mir der druck des hinterrades doch etwas gering. ich entschloss mich agressiv zuzuwarten und die sache zu beobachten.

gestern abend verkündete meine bessere hälfte dann, ich hätte einen platten.

dass die kerle sich nicht nützlich machen können. ich wünsche keinen bericht über platten.

die korrekte aussage wäre gewesen.
du HATTEST einen platten ICH habe ihn repariert


----------



## isali (6. November 2009)

Juhu, die Sonne scheint nun endlich, nachdem der Vormittag so grau war. Schnell was essen und dann raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (8. November 2009)

Endlich zweistellig...


Zum Glück mit dem Bike unterwegs


----------



## isali (10. November 2009)

Hey Juliane,

was übst du denn so für Basics auf dem Trialrad?
Ich hatte mit meinem BMX bzw. MTB immer wheelie und bunny hop versucht. Klappt aber beides nicht so recht. 

Gruß, Isa


----------



## Votec Tox (10. November 2009)

Wheelie? - Oh wenn ich mal schon so weit wäre 
Übe so Grundlagen wie "auf der Stelle stehen" und "Räder versetzen", den "bunny hop" auch. Das Räder versetzen klappt nun schon etwas besser aber nur zu einer Seite, zur anderen Seite endet es meist mit einem uneleganten Plumps 
Bei uns im Ort wohnt ein guter Fahrer hier aus dem Forum, der nimmt sich manchmal Zeit und gibt mir Hinweise.

Grüße


----------



## isali (10. November 2009)

Auf der Stelle stehen habe ich so schon immer geübt, wenn ich an der ampel stand oder auf jemanden gewartet habe. Räder versetzen hab ich noch nie versucht. Schade, dass du nicht in der Nähe wohnst. Da hätte man mal zusammen üben können.  Ich hab hier in Darmstadt einen Downhilllehrer...ist auch nicht schlecht. 

Isa


----------



## trhaflhow (10. November 2009)

meine neuen winterbikeschuhe sind angekommen

jetzt gehts endlich ( hoffentlich) mit warmen füssen zum biken


----------



## Cristina (10. November 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> meine neuen winterbikeschuhe sind angekommen
> 
> jetzt gehts endlich ( hoffentlich) mit warmen füssen zum biken



Welche hast du dir bestellt?
Suche auch welche...


----------



## isali (10. November 2009)

Also mir reichen im Moment noch meine Neopren-Überzieher.


----------



## trhaflhow (11. November 2009)

northwave celsius gtx
fallen  klein aus
1. lieferung gr 40 zu klein, jetzt 41 passt habe sidi(fällt ja auch klein aus 40) will ja nicht nur mit den dünnsten socken biken
normal 39
schauen sehr warm aus
mann hat sie schon seit 2 wochen - ist voll zufrieden
ja mit neopren bin ich auch gefahren, hatte jedoch immer nasse socken und auf dauer wurden dann die füsse kalt.
va wenn man auf tour mal eingekenrt ist


----------



## Cristina (11. November 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> fallen  klein aus
> 1. lieferung gr 40 zu klein, jetzt 41 passt habe sidi(fällt ja auch klein aus 40) will ja nicht nur mit den dünnsten socken biken
> normal 39
> schauen sehr warm aus
> ...



Bin auch immer nur mit Überzieher gefahren, wird jetzt wohl nicht mehr gehen..... man wird älter....

Sehen schick aus, berichte mal nach den ersten Fahrten.

Liebhäugele mit den Gaerne Polar, hat Jemand damit schon Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isali (11. November 2009)

52 Punkte?? Ohje, ich komm gar nicht mehr hinterher.


----------



## Votec Tox (11. November 2009)

Ab Morgen Mittag wird es bei mir ganz mau mit dem Radeln  , bin dann beruflich eine Woche unterwegs, aber das Enduro"mopped" dabei  für die freien Stunden, um im Dreck zu wühlen!
Aber heute mußte ich einfach nochmals raus, trotz Dunkelheit - so ein schöner Abend mit sternklarem Himmel!

Grüße!


----------



## Cristina (12. November 2009)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ab Morgen Mittag wird es bei mir ganz mau mit dem Radeln  , bin dann beruflich eine Woche unterwegs, aber das Enduro"mopped" dabei  für die freien Stunden, um im Dreck zu wühlen!
> Aber heute mußte ich einfach nochmals raus, trotz Dunkelheit - so ein schöner Abend mit sternklarem Himmel!
> 
> Grüße!



In Hamburg  ?


----------



## trhaflhow (12. November 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Sehen schick aus, berichte mal nach den ersten Fahrten.
> QUOTE]
> 
> also hier mal der erste bericht nach der ersten fahrt.
> ...


----------



## Echinopsis (12. November 2009)

Die Northwave habe ich auch. Wegen einem Wadenbeinbruch vor 1 1/2 Jahren mit anschließender OP und Platte im Knöchel konnte ich sie letzten Winter nicht wirklich nutzen, der Schaft hat wegen der Platte und den vielen Schrauben ziemlich gedrückt. Seit Februar ist der Mist aber raus und die Narbe ist inzwischen nicht mehr so empfindlich. Letztes WE habe ich ausgiebig Gebrauch von den Schuhen gemacht und warme, trockene Füße behalten.

Die Woche über gab's leider wieder nur Rolle und Studio . Zum Glück ist das WE in Sicht und meine Motivation gigantisch, da ich im August beim 24h-Rennen in Duisburg mitfahre . Und mithilfe einiger DVDs und der Glotze ist es bei dem Shietwetter auf der Rolle ja halbwegs auszuhalten. Samstag und Sonntag geht es endlich wieder raus in den Matsch. 

Grüße Tine


----------



## Cristina (13. November 2009)

Dann werde ich mir diese mal unters Weihnachtsbaum legen .

Mit den 24 h Rennen in Duisburg bin ich auch am überlegen...
Mein Wunsch wäre eine Alpenüberquerung im Sommer, dafür muss ich das Trainingspensum erhöhen und an der Regelmäßigkeit noch feilen.

Apropo den ersten Platz im WP unter den -Ladies only- sind wir wohl los, sorry trage wohl sehr dazu bei, ich gelobe Besserung ist ja jetzt bald WE 

Gruß 
Cristina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (13. November 2009)

traaannssaaaalp wann wo IMMER!!  

wir gewinnen.
der winter ist noch lange und wenn hier erst mal schnee liegt dann gehts ab mit den punkten

ausserdem fahre ich nur wegen dem team nach lanzarote
ich opfere mich quasi


----------



## Cristina (13. November 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> traaannssaaaalp wann wo IMMER!!



Da dann los, mitbikerin wird noch gesucht 



trhaflhow schrieb:


> ausserdem fahre ich nur wegen dem team nach lanzarote ich opfere mich quasi


----------



## trhaflhow (13. November 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Da dann los, mitbikerin wird noch gesucht



hast du schon pläne?
ich bin ca 6 transalps gefahren
kann nur ausserhalb der bayerischen schulferien
plane meist 2 strecken ( letztes jahr ende juni wurde es dann ein halber transschwarzwald, da in den bergen zuviel neuschnee war) nach dem schwarzwald wollte ich noch durch die vogesen (also eine runde), da aber jeden tag um 13 h das mega gewitter kam und zuvor mich fast immer der hitzschlag getroffen hatte habe ich die vorgesehene strecke nicht geschafft. machte auch nichts, hatte nichts vorgebucht.

das jahr zuvor sept bin ich zusammen mit einer freundin erst gar nicht mit dem bike los gefahren. sondern gleich mit dem auto an den gardasee. hatten dort eine nette kühle woche.trafen dann 2 gruppen (organisiert) die gefahren sind - bei regen kälte und schnee.

also wirds mal wieder zeit für nen alpenX

ein alpenX bedeudet für mich aber spass und keine durchschlagübung
und abends ein nettes hotel/pension zum relaxen und keine "hüttenromantik" mit >40 stinkenden schnarchern


----------



## Cristina (13. November 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> hast du schon pläne?



Nicht konkret, im Sommer zu der Tour de France sind wir immer 1 Woche in La Clusaz zum RR(Gruppe aus der Studien-Zeit).
Ich wollte die Alpenüberquerrung damit einbinden, vorher die AlpenX und danach gemütlich zum RR nach La Clusaz.


trhaflhow schrieb:


> ich bin ca 6 transalps gefahren



Upsss, das wäre meine erste...



trhaflhow schrieb:


> kann nur ausserhalb der bayerischen schulferien



Am 13.07. ist die Tour in der Nähe und um die Zeit rum wird auch unser Auffenthalt in La Clusaz sein evtl. die 28 KW.
Die Westalpen würde in Betracht kommen...



trhaflhow schrieb:


> also wirds mal wieder zeit für nen alpenX



Sehr gerne



trhaflhow schrieb:


> ein alpenX bedeudet für mich aber spass und keine durchschlagübung
> und abends ein nettes hotel/pension zum relaxen und keine "hüttenromantik" mit >40 stinkenden schnarchern



dito


----------



## trhaflhow (13. November 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Am 13.07. ist die Tour in der Nähe und um die Zeit rum wird auch unser Auffenthalt in La Clusaz sein evtl. die 28 KW.
> Die Westalpen würde in Betracht kommen...



westalpencross ist in einer woche kaum zu machen 
auch sonst technisch und logistisch sehr schwierig
aber irgendwas durch die schweiz wäre gut machbar
termin muss ich noch schauen
tendenz eher im juni, da im juni die übernachtungen völlig problemlos sind und günstiger, da vorsaison
ok 2x vom norden in den süden fahren ist aufwendig, 
ein trans germany würde mir auch gefallen ( start odenwald, ziel tschechische grenze der rennsteig liegt dann in der mitte)

mein limit ist, dass bei mir nur ein woende dabei sein sollte ( möchte mann nicht so vernachlässigen )  gerne also start unter der woche bis in die nöchste wo rein


----------



## Cristina (13. November 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> aber irgendwas durch die schweiz wäre gut machbar
> termin muss ich noch schauen



Durch die Schweiz hört sich gut an, Termin wird bei mir erst Anfang 2010 feststehen, aber mit großer wahrscheinlichkeit dann die 26 oder 27 KW...
Frau kann ja mal ein wenig recherchieren bezüglich der Strecke


----------



## trhaflhow (15. November 2009)

heute war ich zum ersten mal schneller beim "runterfahren" als er
man muss alle changen nutzen

ich rutsche gerade vorsichtig ( der marxis crossmark hinten ist einfach kein schlammreifen) den berg runter da fliegt er mit seiner neuen vormals roten jacke in die pfütze. nach ankunft meinerseits fragte ich "mitleidig" ui simma in die pfütze gfalln ( klar ich habs ja gesehen) der komische blick verhiess nichts gutes. offensichtliche veletzungen konnte ich nicht erkennen gejammere gabs auch kein grösseres. die tragweite des schadens wurde ihm aber wohl gerade bewusst - er hatte beide bremshebel abgebrochen.
ich kam somit schneller den berg runter.
wer sein fahrrad liebt der schiebt


----------



## Cristina (15. November 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> heute war ich zum ersten mal schneller beim "runterfahren" als er
> man muss alle changen nutzen
> 
> ich rutsche gerade vorsichtig ( der marxis crossmark hinten ist einfach kein schlammreifen) den berg runter da fliegt er mit seiner neuen vormals roten jacke in die pfütze. nach ankunft meinerseits fragte ich "mitleidig" ui simma in die pfütze gfalln ( klar ich habs ja gesehen) der komische blick verhiess nichts gutes. offensichtliche veletzungen konnte ich nicht erkennen gejammere gabs auch kein grösseres. die tragweite des schadens wurde ihm aber wohl gerade bewusst - er hatte beide bremshebel abgebrochen.
> ...



Ärgerlich wegen dem Material, du hast Recht frau muß das ausnutzen.

Ich habe meinen Mitfahrer Heute in fast jeder Schlampassage hinter mir gelassen . Das bekannte Problem die Reifen...
Ich habe zZ die Noby Nick, am Anfang wollte ich diese in die Tonne tretten aber anscheinend müssen die wohl erst eingefahren werden.
Bei Schlam ging das Heute gut, aber nichts geht über die IRC Mythos ein klasse Allrounder leider am aussterben


----------



## Echinopsis (15. November 2009)

Dass es den Mythos XC 2,1 Faltreifen nicht mehr gibt, bedauere ich auch zutiefst. Bislang ist mir kein anderer Reifen begegnet, mit dem ich so gut und sicher durch Matsch komme und auch bei trockenen Verhältnissen noch gut bedient bin. Der geht einfach immer. Die zwei Satz, die ich noch im Keller liegen habe werden nun für Matschrennen geschont.

Das Wetter hier war heute auch wieder entsprechend, Regen, Regen und noch mehr Regen. Wenigstens gestern bin ich ein bischen aufs MTB gekommen. Bei 10°C und Dauerregen hatte ich heute keine Lust .


----------



## contesssa (15. November 2009)

Hallo, Grüße von der Konkurrenz )) aus dem Süden!
Ihr plant wirklich schon euren nächsten Sommer??Eine Transalp würde ich auch gern mal wieder machen, in den Westalpen war ich schon 2005 auf alten Militärwegen zugange. War eine organisierte Tour mit lauter Männern und mir, deshalb nicht wirklich toll, weil das Alphamännchen bei denen immer gelauert hat.
Übrigens:bei uns war heute richtig gutes Wetter, mit SONNE!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (15. November 2009)

contesssa schrieb:


> Hallo, Grüße von der Konkurrenz )) aus dem Süden!
> Ihr plant wirklich schon euren nächsten Sommer??Eine Transalp würde ich auch gern mal wieder machen, in den Westalpen war ich schon 2005 auf alten Militärwegen zugange. War eine organisierte Tour mit lauter Männern und mir, deshalb nicht wirklich toll, weil das Alphamännchen bei denen immer gelauert hat.



Ich kenn das Problem, nach jahrelangem Wettkampffahren und Übungsleiter im Bereich MTB, kann ich mir nicht mehr die klugen Ratschläge meiner männlichen Mitfahrer reinziehen...
Eine Transalp fehlt noch  entweder Alleine oder mit anderen Gleichgesinnten



contesssa schrieb:


> Übrigens:bei uns war heute richtig gutes Wetter, mit SONNE!!



Wir hatten morgens etwas Sonne und dafür lohnt es sich auch am Sonntag früh aufzustehen. Jetzt kann der Regen wieder kommen


----------



## trhaflhow (16. November 2009)

ich warte auf

http://www.silberfische.net/maxxis_fr_minionf_detail=mif1121081.html

der soll auf nassen wurzeln kleben ok das gewichr vergessen wir mal, aber bei dem wetter, bei dem ich den reifen fahren werde hat mein bike sowieso 1-2kg dreck dran
ok der 42er gummimischung ist für unter 5° micht wirklich geeignet
und hinten kommt wieder der nobby drauf
normal gibts den nur vorne


----------



## trhaflhow (16. November 2009)

contesssa schrieb:


> Hallo, Grüße von der Konkurrenz )) aus dem Süden!
> Ihr plant wirklich schon euren nächsten Sommer??Eine Transalp würde ich auch gern mal wieder machen,



der wille ist ja hier offensichtlich da aber die terminfindung


----------



## Votec Tox (16. November 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> In Hamburg  ?



Hallo Cristina!
Ja, bin aber nur kurz auf der Durchreise - muß beruflich für 2 Tage nach Holland. Wir sind am WE Enduro gefahren  nun bin ich völlig platt!
Bin aber am Freitag in HH, da Abends um 19 Uhr mein Autoreisezug geht. Falls Du Lust auf einen Feierabendkaffee in HH hast. Habe allerdings dann nicht das MtB sondern nur das Motorrad dabei.

Mal ein artfremdes Bild, damit Ihr nicht denkt, daß ich bei der "alternativen Punktejagd" nur Däumchen drehe 





Photo vom Samstag: Moorbad, allerdings ein kaltes Moorbad! Aber die Stollen sind o.k. 

Grüße!


----------



## Cristina (16. November 2009)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hallo Cristina!
> Falls Du Lust auf einen Feierabendkaffee in HH hast.


Gerne, der Rest per PN



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Mal ein artfremdes Bild, damit Ihr nicht denkt, daß ich bei der "alternativen Punktejagd" nur Däumchen drehe
> Photo vom Samstag: Moorbad, allerdings ein kaltes Moorbad! Aber die Stollen sind o.k.
> Grüße!



Mein Ex- ist Rennen gefahren und ich habe das einmal ausprobiert auf einer kleinen 80er in der Nähe von Bremen.
Eine Sandpiste und ich lag nach jedem Hügel
Ist aber auch echt Knochenarbeit, Respekt


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. November 2009)

@votec tox: Respekt! 
Einarmschwinge, Kardanantrieb, das ist doch wohl keine große BMW (1200GS) mit der du ins Gelände gehst, oder?


----------



## Cristina (21. November 2009)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hallo Cristina!
> Ja, bin aber nur kurz auf der Durchreise - muß beruflich für 2 Tage nach Holland. Wir sind am WE Enduro gefahren  nun bin ich völlig platt!
> Bin aber am Freitag in HH, da Abends um 19 Uhr mein Autoreisezug geht. Falls Du Lust auf einen Feierabendkaffee in HH hast. Habe allerdings dann nicht das MtB sondern nur das Motorrad dabei.
> Grüße!



Jetzt haben sich schon immerhin 2 Sofanordwandladies kennengelernt
Sorry Isa, ich kenne jetzt schon zwei ;-)
War schön Juliane und vielleicht bei Schnee im Süden oder als Beifahrerin auf deinem Geländeroß....

Habe seid Sadinien einen schrecklichen immerwiederkehreneden Reizhusten der nicht besser wird, soll keine Ausrede sein wegen meiner Punkte
Aber Heute geht es wieder aufs Bike, mal sehn wie es mir Morgen geht

Cristina


----------



## Cristina (21. November 2009)

.


----------



## Votec Tox (21. November 2009)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> @votec tox: Respekt!
> Einarmschwinge, Kardanantrieb, das ist doch wohl keine große BMW (1200GS) mit der du ins Gelände gehst, oder?


Nicht schlecht beobachtet, ist was abgespecktes von BMW  da gab es mal ein Sondermodell, Rest per PN, mag nicht so im Radlforum mit der Enduro "angeben" 

@ Cristina!
Da hatten wir doch glatt ein "Mini-Sofanordwandtreffen" in Hamburg, stilecht bei einem ehemaligen Hamburger Fahrradkurier in seinem Café.
Hat mich echt gefreut und ich hoffe wir fahren mal zusammen.

@ Frau _Wohlfahrt Rückwärts_,
macht Punkte über Punkte! Respekt! 

Grüße, Juliane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (22. November 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Habe seid Sadinien einen schrecklichen immerwiederkehreneden Reizhusten der nicht besser wird, soll keine Ausrede sein wegen meiner Punkte
> Aber Heute geht es wieder aufs Bike, mal sehn wie es mir Morgen geht
> 
> Cristina



Tröste dich, nicht nur bei dir läuft es nicht so richtig mit dem Punktesammeln. Dabei fing das Wochenende so gut an. Am Freitag nach der Arbeit bin ich noch 'ne halbe Stunde aufs Rad gekommen und habe ein wenig an meiner bescheidenen Fahrtechnik gearbeitet. Die leichte Erkältung, die mich die Woche über mit triefender Nase genervt hat war auch weg.
Samstag Mittag klingelte dann mein Handy, bei Holzfällarbeiten am Stall meines dicken Ponys was schiefgegagen ist und ein Baum hat den Heuschober platt gemacht. Eine Stunde später rief mein Freund an, der schon angefangen hatte Heu und Stroh zu retten, das ein zweiter Baum auf dem Dach vom Putzplatz gelandet ist und  gleich noch die Ecke vom Stall mitgenommen hat. Also durfte ich das Wochenende mit dem Schleppen von Heu- und Strohballen, Brettern und Balken verbringen statt bei dem Traumwetter zu Biken. Es ist einfach zum :kotz: Ich frage mich echt, wofür die dämlichen Holzfäller gut waren. Wenn der Besitzer des Grundstücks die Bäume selber umgehauen hätte, wäre das Ergebnis wohl kaum schlimmer gewesen.
Jetzt bin ich total k.o. und gefrustet. Ich hoffe, das nächste Wochenende wird besser.

Grüße Tine


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. November 2009)

Bin leider in keinem (Ladies-) Team, aber das mit der Punktejagt finde ich klasse! 
Mache das erste Mal beim WP mit und muss sagen: Das ist ein echter Anreiz um auch bei schlechterem Wetter aufs Bike zu steigen. 
Dank dem WP fahre ich jetzt nicht mehr nur bei Sonnenschein und habe mich auch schon mehrere Male aufgerafft und bin die 34km Arbeitsweg mit dem Bike gefahren.  
Zugegeben jeweils eine Strecke habe ich es auf Grund des Zeitaufwands im Kofferraum verstaut. 
Es stört mich nicht einmal, dass ich im dunkeln Hin- und Zurückfahre. Noch sehe ich Morgens die Sonne aufgehen, mal schauen wie es weitergeht.


----------



## trhaflhow (24. November 2009)

ich melde mich mal zum punktesammeln nach lanzarote ab
wär doch gelacht wenn danach die weisswürste immernoch vor uns sind
die wilden aus dem süden werden wir wohl ziehen lassen müssen


----------



## Votec Tox (24. November 2009)

@ Trhaflhow!
Na dann viel Spaß auf Lanzarote!
Aber danach gibts ´ne Skitour! Ich werde Morgen mal Schnee suchen gehen.

@ Tine!
Da hast Du Dich beim Schleppen von Heuballen und Co. mehr verausgabt als wir beim radeln. Tolle Internetseite hast Du da und fährst soviele Rennen! Respekt!

@ Turbohuhn!
Schade, daß Du nicht mit in einem Team bist. Viel Spaß noch bei der Punktejagd zur Arbeit und zurück


----------



## Cristina (24. November 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ich melde mich mal zum punktesammeln nach lanzarote ab
> wär doch gelacht wenn danach die weisswürste immernoch vor uns sind
> die wilden aus dem süden werden wir wohl ziehen lassen müssen



Viel Spaß und send uns ein wenig Sonne

Hab Heute Antibiotikum bekommen, verschlepte Bronchitis


----------



## Votec Tox (24. November 2009)

Hallo Cristina!

Wünsche Dir gute Besserung! Hoffentlich geht es Dir bald wieder gut! Aber das Wichtigste wird wohl sein es gut auszukurieren.

Grüße, Jukiane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (24. November 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Viel Spaß und send uns ein wenig Sonne
> 
> Hab Heute Antibiotikum bekommen, verschlepte Bronchitis



auch gute besserung

nene sonne bring ich mit wenn ich heimfliege, du must dich auskurieren 
nix biken


----------



## Echinopsis (24. November 2009)

@Cristina: Auch von mir gute Besserung, kurier die Sache schön in Ruhe aus. Wenn es eh schon eine verschleppte Bronchitis ist, ist damit nicht zu spaßen.

@Trhaflhow: Lanzarote hört sich toll an, besonders bei dem Wetter zur Zeit. Viel Spaß in der Sonne!

@Votec Tox: Danke, ich hatte einfach Lust den Winter mal ein wenig für sowas zu nutzen, mein Freund ist richtig fit in Sachen Internet und greift mir ein wenig unter die Arme.

Am kommenden Wochenende will ich auf jeden Fall auch wieder aufs Rad. Der Stall sieht zwar immer noch wild aus aber da können die Männer sich erstmal austoben.

Grüße Tine


----------



## Cristina (24. November 2009)

Danke


----------



## Votec Tox (29. November 2009)

Hallo Andrea, Du fleißige Punktesammlerin!

Wie ist es auf Lanzarote? Nur mit dem Rennradl oder darfst Du auch mal abseits im Dreck spielen 
Wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Spaß!
Und ja, wir haben am Freitag tatsächlich Schnee gefunden 
(Und Du hast es geschafft, das Sofateam schnarcht nun auf dem 2. Ladiesplatz )
Grüße,
Juliane


----------



## trhaflhow (30. November 2009)

heute beine tot gefahren, hatte aber einen guten windschattengeber sonst wäre die tour wahrscheinlich noch länger gegangen.
hatten zeitverlust da ich mittags in der bar die klotüre( ich war leider drin) nicht mehr aufbekommen habe.
bis mich jemand gehört hat und ich dann auf gebrochen spanisch erklärt hatte was los war hat gedauert. natürlich war ich furchtbar dankbar für die tips( dann auf englisch) ich müsse den riegel drehen. ich bin zwar blond aber auf die idee bin ich auch schon gekommen.
hat ca 30min gedauert. das schloss wollte nicht. mit dem brecheisen gings dann

aber sonst ist hier klasse ne mtb erscheint mir hier nicht so reizvoll. habe nur schotterpisten gesehen. der geliehene renner ist gut. die mtb überzeugen mich nicht so, da nur hardtails( was ja für schotterpisten ausreicht) nicht zu vergleichen mit la palma. strassen überwiegend gut/sehr gut ok einige ausnahmen.

fahre immer in kurz. ja ja das mit dem schnee hab ich auch schon gehört


----------



## Cristina (30. November 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> fahre immer in kurz. ja ja das mit dem schnee hab ich auch schon gehört



Neid


----------



## Cristina (2. Dezember 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Neid



Heute gab es bei ins hier im Norden den ersten Frost, kratzen war angesagt...
Den Atemwegen geht es wieder besser und am WE werde ich die erste Tour wagen, oje ich hab viel aufzuholen ihr seid echt fleißige Bienchen...

Juliane liegt bei euch schon Schnee?


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Cristina!
Direkt am See noch nicht aber nur ein paar Meter höher liegt Schnee. Man kann ihn gut sehen 
Heute fahren wir zu viert mit unseren Motorradln nach München - bibber 

Hallo Andrea!
Viel Spaß noch im warmen Süden! Du bist wohl auf dem Weg zum Wochensieger, wenn Du so weiter machst  Und bald gehts auf die Skier!

Grüße!


----------



## trhaflhow (3. Dezember 2009)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hallo Andrea!
> Viel Spaß noch im warmen Süden! Du bist wohl auf dem Weg zum Wochensieger, wenn Du so weiter machst  Und bald gehts auf die Skier!
> 
> Grüße!



neeee bin gerade auf dem heimweg
habt ihr schon schnee gefunden?
ich meine welcher auch zum tourengehen geeignet ist ohne sich die skier zu ruinieren


----------



## Votec Tox (6. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Andrea!

Bist Du gut heim gekommen? Du gibst ja schon wieder Gas auf dem MtB 
Laß uns wegen der Skitour mal telephonieren oder per PN schreiben.

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (9. Dezember 2009)

@Andrea, Juliane
Kennet ihr Jemanden der in dem Zeitraum 27.12-03.01 Ferienwohnungen für 2 im Allgäu zu vermieten hat? Langlaufloipe in der Nähe?
Leider bin ich etwas spät dran und habe bei meinen Anfragen nur Absagen bekommen...

Cristina


----------



## Votec Tox (9. Dezember 2009)

@ Cristina!
Allgäu  So spontan weiß ich nichts. Werde mal den "Chef" der hiesigen Kletterhalle fragen, der kennt sich da besser aus. Aber vielleicht weiß Andrea was. 

@ Andrea!
Wir haben ihn gefunden, den Schnee!
Überall das weiße Zeugs zum Touren gehen  zumindest im Engadin. 
Hier auf der Heimfahrt Heute Abend:






Geh Du mal ruhig zum Biken an so einen italienischen See 
(Spaß beiseite, es geht halt nur in den höheren Lagen, da gibts auch ordentlich Pulverschnee)

Grüße!


----------



## trhaflhow (9. Dezember 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> @Andrea, Juliane
> Kennet ihr Jemanden der in dem Zeitraum 27.12-03.01 Ferienwohnungen für 2 im Allgäu zu vermieten hat? Langlaufloipe in der Nähe?
> Leider bin ich etwas spät dran und habe bei meinen Anfragen nur Absagen bekommen...
> 
> Cristina


ne kenne niemand
aber wenn du weniger bekannte orte nimmst hast du vielleicht glück.
probiers mal mit wertach und unterjoch die haben anschluss an das loipensystem im tannheimer tal
wenns dass schnee hat
in der nacht vom so27/28 mo28/29 gäbs bei uns auch ein sehr kleines gästezimmer aber keine loipe weit und breit
danach gehts ab in den süden


----------



## Cristina (10. Dezember 2009)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> in der nacht vom so27/28 mo28/29 gäbs bei uns auch ein sehr kleines gästezimmer aber keine loipe weit und breit
> danach gehts ab in den süden



Danke für das Angebot, aber vielleicht muß man ja nicht immer wegfahren im Harz soll ja am WE auch Schnee liegen, vielleicht bleibt er ja über die Feiertage liegen.

Wo geht es denn hin?
Ich komme mit es regnet hier schon die ganze Woche, am Dienstag habe ich es mal geschaft ins Büro zu fahren, seiddem Regen ohne Ende und Hell wird es auch nicht


----------



## trhaflhow (11. Dezember 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> Wo geht es denn hin?
> Ich komme mit es regnet hier schon die ganze Woche, am Dienstag habe ich es mal geschaft ins Büro zu fahren, seiddem Regen ohne Ende und Hell wird es auch nicht



mit dem vw bus "irgandwo hin wos wärmer ist"
oder wenns wetter passe billig bumsburg nach malle
hatten wir vor 3 jahren gleiche zeit

299 euro pp flug hotel halbpension + golf gtd nagelneu 1woche

ok das hotel ...essen und publikum war granaten sch... 
die haben morgens die semmeln mit den fingern angetatscht und dann wieder hingelegt ( ok ich bin gegen hepatitisA geimpft)
den hauswein hab ich verweigert.

aber wir wollten ja klettern und waren den ganzen tag unterwegs und in der nachbarschaft gabs gesseres essen


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Cristina!

Habe von der Kletterhalle eine Adresse im Allgäu bekommen, schicke Dir die Daten plus Telephonnummer als PN. Na hoffentlich haben die noch etwas frei 

Grüße!


----------



## isali (14. Dezember 2009)

sorry, bei mir gehts bald wieder weiter mit dem punktesammeln. zu viel uni und alkohol in letzter zeit.


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Dezember 2009)

@ Isali
So, so zuviele Parties  
Mach Dir mal keinen Kopf, Hauptsache Spaß an der Sache.

@Cristina!
Und? Was erreicht? Noch was frei gehabt?


Falls sich Jemand wundert, warum ich meinen Eintrag von gestern geändert habe, Andrea hat mich darauf hingewiesen, daß Skitouren so wie Langlauf gewertet werden, natürlich nur die Zeit des Aufstiegs. So konnte ich wenigstens die Tour von Gestern noch ändern, die letzter Woche vergesse ´mer dann halt - gibt hoffentlich noch genug Möglichkeiten diesen Winter!

Grüße!


----------



## Cristina (16. Dezember 2009)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @Cristina!
> Und? Was erreicht? Noch was frei gehabt?
> 
> Grüße!



Da Schnee im Harz liegt und es echt unmöglich ist noch was zu bekommen, werde ich auch im Harz bleiben.
Vielleicht komme ich dann zu meinen anderen Hobbys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (19. Dezember 2009)

Cristina schrieb:


> .... und es echt unmöglich ist noch was zu bekommen, werde ich auch im Harz bleiben.


 Hi Cristina! Hatten die also auch keine Zimmer mehr frei. Schade.

Da hier in unserem Fred nicht allzuviel los ist berichte ich mal von Heute:
Nun hat uns der Schnee am Bodensee auch erreicht! Heute hat mich ein Bekannter vom Radfahren zu einer Tour im Schnee mitgenommen. Das war klasse. Stelle hier mal eine kleine Bildergeschichte zur Motivation ein 

Nachdem wir hoch gekurbelt sind, gab es erst einmal eine Aufwärmpause. Die Betreiber der Hütte - welche erst später öffnet - machten extra eine heiße Schocki für die zwei verfrorenen Radler! (Na ob das jetzt der Motivation dient )






Dann ging es los. Der Bekannte von mir rauscht voran:






Ich "eiere" hinterher:




Es war recht rutschig, konnte das Notabsteigen nach hinten ganz prima üben 


Weiter unten dann lockeres Tiefschneesurfen:






Und am Schluß ein Sprung im Wald, ich zog es aber vor das Photo zu machen 






Anstrengend war es auch: Eiszapfen am Helm! 




Der FF-Helm war Heute eine gute Wahl, schön warm, das Schild macht Windschatten aufs Gesicht und hindert die Schneeflocken allzu heftig auf die Brille zu fliegen.

Das wars erstmal, Grüße!


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Dezember 2009)

Hier im Teuto liegt seit gestern auch endlich Schnee. Leider hatte mich wieder eine Erkältung erwischt, ich brauche wohl endlich Ferien! Heute ging es aber wieder, nur die Nase lief bei der Kälte ziemlich. Für eine lockere Runde durch den Schnee hat es dann aber doch noch gereicht. Das konnte ich mir einfach nicht entgehen lassen. Da ich bei -14°C leider keinen überzeugen konnte mitzufahren, gibt es nur ein Handypic vom Bike:





Gruß Tine


----------



## trhaflhow (19. Dezember 2009)

ups da schäm ich mich ja richtig, dass ich keine fotos von der skitour gemacht habe.
aber phasenweise konnt ihr euch es so
























vorstellen


----------



## trhaflhow (20. Dezember 2009)

heute ein traumtag mit traumpulver 

ok ist dann zwar nur der kleinere nachbargipfel geworden, da es oben doch ziemlich geblasen hat

werde dann über die feiertage die bilder nachreichen
....meine bikes putzen
....die versprochene pn schreiben
....neue schneeketten besorge, da die montage heute ein drama war

und mir ein warmes ziel für den urlaub ab 31. suchen


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Dezember 2009)

Hier ist heute nochmal ordentlich was runtergekommen. Endlich ist richtig Winter! Dafür konnte sich auch mein vierbeiniges Ross, dass nicht im Keller bei den Alurössern wohnt , begeistern:





Leider soll das Thermometer hier die nächsten Tag wieder leicht über den Gefrierpunkt klettern. Das wird es dann wohl mit dem herrlichen Pulverschnee gewesen sein. Es ist jetzt schon von -8°C heute Nachmittag auf nur noch -4°C gestiegen 

Gruß Tine


----------



## Cristina (23. Dezember 2009)

ich wünsche euch frohe Weihnachten und einen schönen Einstieg ins neuen Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (28. Dezember 2009)

hallo lebt noch jemand???????
die weisswürste sind vor uns wisst ihr aus dem norden überhaupt was das ist


----------



## Echinopsis (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja, lebe noch und weiß auch was Weißwurscht ist, hab Verwandschaft in der Nähe von Rosenheim. Bei jedem Besuch im tiefen Süden gibt's die Dinger.
Komme gerade aus dem Keller, das Radel musste nach der Tour erstmal entpökelt werden, hier liegt kiloweise Salz auf den Straßen und im Wald ist noch jede Menge Eis. Und jetzt schnell eine schöne heiße Dusche für mich 

Gruß Tine


----------



## trhaflhow (29. Dezember 2009)

melde mich mal nach spanien ab
mir ists hier zu kalt

gerade flug und mietwagen gebucht fmm-alicante übermorgen bis 9. jetzt noch nen bekannten dort unten erreichen und gut ists. oder morgen (hektik) noch ne fewo organisiern. hauptsächlich gehts zum klettern
aber wenn sich anständige bikes finden gibts punkte


----------



## Votec Tox (29. Dezember 2009)

Viel Spaß im Süden beim Klettern!
Wir halten dann hier mal die Stellung im Schnee; am Donnerstag gehts wieder auf Skiern los 
(...wenn ich nicht soviel arbeiten dürfte...)

Grüße!


----------



## trhaflhow (29. Dezember 2009)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Viel Spaß im Süden beim Klettern!
> Wir halten dann hier mal die Stellung im Schnee; am Donnerstag gehts wieder auf Skiern los
> (...wenn ich nicht soviel arbeiten dürfte...)
> 
> Grüße!



wenn du wüsstest wass ich zu weihnachten für viel arbeit hatte
können ja mal für 10.1. ne skitour anpeilen
du kennst ja dann die schnee wetter und lawinensituation


----------



## Cristina (7. Januar 2010)

Kann mich bei dem Wetter einfach nicht motivieren aufs Rad zu steigen
Zum Glück liegt im Harz Schnee und so kann ich endlich wieder einige Punkte beisteuern...
Am Freitag geht es dann wieder los, rauf auf die Bretter.

@trhaflhow
Bring bitte die Sonne mit, zum Glück ist der Tag mit Schnne etwas heller.


----------



## trhaflhow (8. Januar 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> Kann mich bei dem Wetter einfach nicht motivieren aufs Rad zu steigen
> Zum Glück liegt im Harz Schnee und so kann ich endlich wieder einige Punkte beisteuern...
> Am Freitag geht es dann wieder los, rauf auf die Bretter.
> 
> ...



die ist seit gestern hier auch weg
ich sitzt im appartment vor dem heizlüfter


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Januar 2010)

Huhu 
Wie gehts Euch?
Wollte mal unseren Fred wieder nach vorn holen bevor er auf Seite zwei verschwindet 

Und auch noch ein Photo von Heute:
Skitour zum Sattelhorn - ein Halo - nun hoffen wir mal, daß es in zwei Tagen schneit!





Grüße!


----------



## Cristina (17. Januar 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Huhu
> Wie gehts Euch?
> Wollte mal unseren Fred wieder nach vorn holen bevor er auf Seite zwei verschwindet
> 
> ...


Die Sonne....


----------



## trhaflhow (19. Januar 2010)

war auch wieder mal unterwegs.
hatte 5 sehr schöne tage in südtirol , genauer gesagt in geis

http://www.hotel-innerhofer.com/indexd.html  hier. super hotel, klasse essen super nette besitzerinnen als voll empfehlenswert.

das wetter und die skitouren A TRAUM

unsere längste tour war auchgleichzeitig die schönste 1200hm traumpulverabfahrt unverspurt. mit idealer hangneigung
der kl waldgürtel am ende der abfahrt( die restlichen 500hm halt) warden dann etwas zäh, da immerwieder die richtige schneise gefunden werden musste und kl gegenanstiege ( nur mini im vergleich zu den anfangs 1700hm aufstieg) dabei waren
aber zum poto hochladen bin ich zu dumm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (22. Januar 2010)

geht doch


----------



## trhaflhow (22. Januar 2010)

so am sonntag gibts biathlon ( klassisch)
kurzentschlossen für mixt-staffelwettbewerb angemeldet

eine wie ich finde äusserst faszinierende sportart

unser team ist für den sieg prädestiniert

mann1: gute kondition seit 2-3 jahren nicht mehr klssischer stiel gelaufen
           beim kirchweih-schiessen noch nix getroffen. bundeswehr  
           verweigerer. gutes sehvermögen

mann2: gute kondition, noch nie im leben auf langlaufskiern gestanden,
           muss noch welche von muttern ausleihen. ABER vor 15 jahren 
           mal im schützenverein gewesen, wegen erfolglosigkeit 
           ausgetreten. -8dioptrin

frau(ich)gute kondition   seit 2-3 jahren nicht mehr klssischer stiel gelaufen
           Z.n. augenlaser op. fast mal einen schiesswettbewerb gewonnen
           ok ist über 20 jahre her


----------



## Cristina (22. Januar 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> so am sonntag gibts biathlon ( klassisch)
> kurzentschlossen für mixt-staffelwettbewerb angemeldet
> 
> eine wie ich finde äusserst faszinierende sportart
> ...



Das wird schon....
ich drück euch die Daumen

Liebe Grüße
Cristina


----------



## pustrerguide.it (23. Januar 2010)

hallo trhaflow,

jetzt hat es ja doch geklappt mit den foto`s.
hier findest du die ganzen foto`s eurer touren bei uns http://www.hotel-innerhofer.com/de/fotoalbum.html

Manni


----------



## trhaflhow (23. Januar 2010)

pustrerguide.it schrieb:


> hallo trhaflow,
> 
> jetzt hat es ja doch geklappt mit den foto`s.
> hier findest du die ganzen foto`s eurer touren bei uns http://www.hotel-innerhofer.com/de/fotoalbum.html
> ...



ja vielen herzlichen dank


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo Andrea!
Schöne Eindrücke von Eurer Skitour!



trhaflhow schrieb:


> so am sonntag gibts biathlon ( klassisch)
> kurzentschlossen für mixt-staffelwettbewerb angemeldet



Und? Wie wars? Erzähl mal und bitte Bilder


----------



## trhaflhow (25. Januar 2010)

klasse, wir waren die lachnummer
eigentlich war das ziel mindestens vorletzter zu werden.

beim einschiessen liefs ja erstaunlich gut. alle im liegen alles getroffen im stehen 2-3 treffer(von5)
unser startläufer (der noch nie im leben zuvor auf langlausfki stand) hat sich erstaunlich gut geschlagen. nur der wechsel auf mich klappte nicht so gut. er hatte viel schwung...mein stecken war im weg... wir lagen beide unter grossem gelächter des publikums am boden. mussten uns erst mal sortieren und meinen stecken gerade biegen. dann endlich mein einsatz.

 ich bin wohl die einzige die es jhemals geschafft hat sich auf einer 600m runde zu verlaufen. also musste ich wieder zurück..hat etwas zeit gekostet.
beim liegend schiessen die ersten 2 schuss 20 cm zu hoch. ok ich hatte nur kimme im visier. fehler bemerkt 3 schnelle treffer aber 2 strafrunden. stehend auch noch 2 fehlschüsse. 
aber stehend ist finde ich schon ohne erhöhter atmung und herzfrequenz schwierig. ich hab die biathleten schon immer bewundert. wers selbst mal ausprobiert weiss was die könen.
der schlussläufer startete dann problemlos hatte auch viel platz, da die anderen teams(belegten dann auch platz 1 und2) schon auf der schlussrunde waren.
er durfte dann einsam seine insgesammt glaube ich 6-7 einsame strafrunden drehen
er besteht also auch ohne training noch eine dtl steigerungsmöglichkeit
das nächste mal klappst sicher mit dem vorletzten platz





beim trockentraining im wohnzimmer ( bilder vom rennen va wechsel 1.2. läufer folgen)


----------



## contesssa (25. Januar 2010)

Oh man, ist ja echt der Brüller...ich hab`beim Lesen wirklich gefeiert!Beim nächsten Mal schafft ihr bestimmt den vorletzten Platz!Worauf zielst du denn gerade? Auf den Kanarienvogel?


----------



## trhaflhow (26. Januar 2010)

nene auf die virtuelle zielscheibe. hat mir mein mentaltrainer empfohlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (3. Februar 2010)

ich hab mich dafür angemeldet. wird bestimmt lustig

http://www.sommer-biathlon.de/
hoffe es hat noch jemand lust
ich starte einzel und mixt

habe ja schon biathlonerfahrung


----------



## Votec Tox (5. Februar 2010)

Gestern gab es ein Mini Sofanordwandtreffen 
Und nicht nur im Norden liegt Schnee! 
Eine Skitour - von Andrea geplant - war klasse, doch schaut selbst:

Aufstieg im Pulver, Andrea spurt lässig und ich ächze hinterher 






Besser als erwartet, richtig Tiefschnee:






Andrea stäubt runter:


----------



## trhaflhow (5. Februar 2010)

also vom hinterher ächzen habe ich nichts gemerkt.
wir haben doch die ganze zeit gequasselt

warum sind deine bilder besser geworden als meine
hm sollte doch wieder auf autonatik stellen

wiederholung folgt


----------



## trhaflhow (12. Februar 2010)

tschau bis mittwoch
ich hau ab nach südtirol


----------



## Cristina (12. Februar 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> tschau bis mittwoch
> ich hau ab nach südtirol



Schick mal ein paar Fotos...
Mich hat es schon seid Donnerstag ins Bett verschlagen, und das Wochenende wird wohl nicht anders aussehen
Viel Spaß

Cristina


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Februar 2010)

@ Cristina
Gute Besserung!

@ Andrea!
Viel Spaß und natürlich wollen wir Bilder sehen.

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (18. Februar 2010)

@auch noch gute besserung

...bilder folgen


----------



## Cristina (18. Februar 2010)

Danke...
Hab mir eine Bronchitis eingefangen, werde noch bis Ende dieser Woche die nötige Ruhe bewahren müssen.
Bitte ein paar Fotos, da ich sonst nur aus dem Fenster schauen kann

Cristina


----------



## trhaflhow (22. Februar 2010)

wie versprochen zur genesung


----------



## Cristina (22. Februar 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> wie versprochen zur genesung



Mir geht es jetzt schon viel besser....


----------



## Votec Tox (1. März 2010)

Hallo Cristina!

Bestimmt bist Du wieder gesund, lese, daß Du fleißig beim radeln bist.
Trotzdem auch von mir ein paar Winterbilder aus dem Süden an Euch Nordlichter 

Letztes WE bei der Tour zum Pischahorn, noch hatte Keiner vor uns den gigantischen Pulverschnee gespurt:






Und Vorgestern beim Tiefschneefahren am Rhinerhorn saust ein Bekannter von mir den Berg runter:






Und dann noch ein Angeberphoto  von mir Ende Januar bei gepresstem Tiefschnee:





Grüße!


----------



## Cristina (1. März 2010)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hallo Cristina!
> 
> Bestimmt bist Du wieder gesund, lese, daß Du fleißig beim radeln bist.
> Trotzdem auch von mir ein paar Winterbilder aus dem Süden an Euch Nordlichter
> ...



Wenn ich nicht schon gesund wäre, dann bestimmt nach diesen tollen Bildern
Gestern war es meine erste Tour auf dem MTB dieses Jahr und dann noch mit Susi, da Lisa (Liteville) nun halbnackt im Keller hängt, die Gabel habe ich einschicken müssen.
Aber ich muß ja ein wenig fitt werden für unser Ladies Treffen im Harz.
Bald geht es aber wieder nach Sardinien zum wandern und biken und erholen und und und
noch 34 Tage...

Liebe Grüße
Cristina


----------



## trhaflhow (3. März 2010)

hihi es schneit wieder und nöchste wo solls wetter besser werden

ach ja deppen gibts hier auch

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=448706


----------



## isali (14. März 2010)

Das gibts nicht. Ich wollte im März wenigstens noch ein paar Pünktchen holen und liege nun schon wieder im Bett. Bin in den letzten 8 Wochen irgendwie nie richtig gesund gewesen. Sowas hab ich bisher nicht erlebt.
Tut mir leid, dass mein Beitrag so mickrig ausgefallen ist. Nächstes Jahr muss es unbedingt besser werden. Und dann liegt hoffentlich kein Schnee!
LG, Isa


----------



## Votec Tox (14. März 2010)

Hauptsache Du wirst wieder richtig und dauerhaft gesund!
Gute Besserung!!!

Wir hatten am Bodensee auch "Glück", kaum Schnee, man konnte eigentlich immer radeln. Alle haben Schnee- nur wir nicht 

Grüße!


----------



## trhaflhow (14. März 2010)

isa @ gute besserung
juliane @ kannst unseren haben. hier hats schon wieder geschneit
ich geh heut net raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isali (14. März 2010)

grob geschätzt lag hier im ganzen winter insgesamt 2 wochen kein schnee...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. März 2010)

Gute Besserung auch von mir!
Haben jetzt seit etwa 14 Tagen keinen Schnee mehr, dafür regnet es fleißig 
Da war mir der Schnee lieber


----------



## Votec Tox (25. März 2010)

Mal wieder unseren Fred hervorholen, bald ist der WP ja zu Ende.

Gestern gab es ein spontanes Mini-Sofanordwandtreffen der Sektion Süd  zum Skifahren auf dem Rhinerhorn im Sulz. 
Andrea fährt die schwarze (eher grüne) Talabfahrt vorweg auf Schneesuche:







Ohne Worte! (Oben gab es genug Schnee, prima Sulz!)




(Und nein - wir sind natürlich nicht über die Wiese gefahren!)

Hallo Ihr Nordlichter! Bringt uns Euren Schnee! Schickt Carepakete mit Schnee in die Alpen 
Grüße!


----------



## trhaflhow (25. März 2010)

spüre meine oberschenkel immernoch von dem tollen halben tag

ach ja den schnee bitte nicht ins allgäu


----------



## Spenglerextrem (25. März 2010)

Den Schnee könnts ihr ruhig behalten.

Wir Zeit das die weiße Sch...ße endlich verschwindet !


----------



## trhaflhow (25. März 2010)

Spenglerextrem schrieb:


> Den Schnee könnts ihr ruhig behalten.
> 
> Wir Zeit das die weiße Sch...ße endlich verschwindet !



sag ich doch musst nicht alles nachplabbern


----------



## Cristina (26. März 2010)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> sag ich doch musst nicht alles nachplabbern



Wir haben seid Gestern 20-23 Grad

LG Cristina


----------



## trhaflhow (20. September 2010)

ok mädels
beim radfahren gibts schon wieder kalte finger ( und füsse) 
der winter naht. wollen wir wieder ins gleiche team?


----------



## Votec Tox (20. September 2010)

Na klar! Prima Idee! Wäre gern wieder dabei.
Nur hier am See gibts noch keine kalten Hände oder gar Füße beim Radeln 
Die große "Fußbodenheizung"  funktioniert noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cristina (21. September 2010)

Bin auch dabei
trhaflhow leitest du es in die Wege?

LG Cristina


----------



## trhaflhow (21. September 2010)

Ich probier's zumindest mal
Warte aber noch bis nächste wo wenn sich vielleicht alle gemeldet
Haben
Muss auch schUen ob's schon möglich ist


----------



## Cristina (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ihr Lieben...
Endlich wieder da und noch rechtzeitig zum WP

Ich freu mich wieder mit euch, zwar in anderer Zuammensetzung, hallo Alena, die Muskeln auch im Winter warm zu halten

Wenn ich es diesmal nur einmal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit schaffen würde, hätten wir für lange Zeit die oberen Plätze blockiert

Viel Spaß am ersten WP-Tag

LG Cristina


----------



## Votec Tox (1. November 2010)

Cristina schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben...
> 
> Wenn ich es diesmal nur einmal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit schaffen würde, hätten wir für lange Zeit die oberen Plätze blockiert
> 
> LG Cristina



Na dann wollen wir natürlich alle wissen wo Du jetzt arbeitest? Australien 
Kann ja eigentlich nicht mehr in HH sein, nach dieser Aussage 
Grüße!


----------



## Cristina (1. November 2010)

Neee....
Willingen und Winterberg vor der Tür


----------



## trhaflhow (1. November 2010)

Willingen, da wollte ich schon lange mal hin ;-)
Mein wp hat gut angefangen, das ganze Jahr keinen
Platten gehabt. Heute wurde die Serie durchbrochen. 
Aber das scheint ja z Zt. üblich zu sein. Gel Juliane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (1. November 2010)

Ups, hab mich noch gar nicht vorgestellt.

Ich bin Alena, 28 Jahre jung und fahre seit 2 1/2 Jahren Mountainbike. Bin gerne im Bikepark unterwegs, aber auch immer für Touren (egal ob mit Fully oder HT) zu haben. Für schlechtes Wetter steht das RR schon auf der Rolle 
Punkte werde ich wohl hauptsächlich mit dem Bike sammeln, hoffe aber auf ausreichend Schnee im Harz um auch die Langlaufski wieder bewegen zu können. Lass mich einfach überraschen, was das Wetter dieses Jahr so bringt. 

In diesem Sinne, ran an die Punkte


----------



## trhaflhow (1. November 2010)

Na dann sinkt ja unser altersschnitt


----------



## trhaflhow (3. November 2010)

So und den Platz unter den Ladies Teams verteidigen wir bis zum 
Schluss


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. November 2010)

Das Bikeshredder-Women-Team ist noch vor uns. Ansonsten hätte ich da nichts gegen einzuwenden. 
Morgen geht es bei mir erst mal auf die Rolle, Arbeitsweg gibt es erst nächste Woche wieder (wenn es einigermaßen trocken ist). Aber vorher wird noch das Wochenende genutzt und richtig schön im "Matsch gespielt"


----------



## trhaflhow (3. November 2010)

Hab nur die Teams genommen, die ein Ladies am Anfang stehen haben.
Ist leichter zu finden


----------



## Cristina (5. November 2010)

Tja, wenn nur die Kilometer mit dem PKW zählen würden würde ich wohl dei Spitze anführen und bräuchte nicht 12 Stunden auf dem Bike zu sitzen ( die Spitze mußte jetzt sein)

Morgen werde ich die ersten Punkte sammlen und hoffen das ich nicht die Bremse in unserem Team bin


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. November 2010)

Eigentlich hatte ich für heute nur eine Runde auf der Rolle geplant. so hat es dann geendet:






Nun die Story zum Bild:
Endlich habe ich es geschafft mir Rollenreifen für das Rennrad zu besorgen. Diese wollte ich heute aufziehen. Wer damit Erfahrung hat weiß, dass neue Rollenreifen zu montieren nicht wirklich leicht ist. Schon beim Vorderrad habe ich mir die Montagehebel (waren nur die billigen) ruiniert,  aber der Mantel war drauf. 
Also Hinterrad noch. Leider war das mit den demolierten Motagehebeln nur noch bescheidener als Vorne und endete darin, dass ich den Schlauch eingeklemmt habe und damit HR=platt.  Wut entbrannt und wild fluchend habe ich mich also aufs MTB geschwungen und bin bei Dunkelheit im Regen zum nächsten Bikehändler gefahren um mir einen neuen Schlauch zu besorgen. 
Jetzt bitte noch einmal herzlichst lachen: auf halbem Weg ist mir eingefallen, dass ich den Schlauch auch hätte flicken können. 
Immerhin sind heute so wieder 6Punkte fürs Team dazu gekommen


----------



## trhaflhow (6. November 2010)

iiigitt
nass kalt und dunkel
das woende gibts leider ( wahrscheinlich ) keine punkte
muss holz machen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. November 2010)

Da haben wir heute aber richtig gas gegeben. 40Punkte an einem Tag und das Bikeshredder-Women-Team haben wir auch überholt 
Ich liebe den WP


----------



## Martina H. (7. November 2010)

> so hat es dann geendet:



Du siehst glücklich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. November 2010)

Das hat auch gut getan! Nachdem ich mich soooooo über diesen *P.E.E.E.E.P.* Reifen geärgert habe musste das sein um mich abzureagieren


----------



## Cristina (7. November 2010)

Meine Ersten Punkte
Und wir sind auf Platz 2

War ein sehr sonniger Tag und im Wald war es einfach wunderschön...


----------



## trhaflhow (8. November 2010)

Bah Nässe und Kälte .
Hab seit ca 3 Wochen ne 3/4 lange regenhose 
Na hätte ich sie heute bloß mal angezogen
Aber die ist noch soooo schööön sauber


----------



## Votec Tox (8. November 2010)

Nix Regenhose 
Mit unserer großen Fußbodenheizung - dem Bodensee - Heute den ganzen Tag trocken und nur etwas frisch


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. November 2010)

Habe mich heute bei 3° und unterwegs einsetztendem Nieselregen zur Arbeit gekämpft. Hab´s geschafft trotz Bleibeine.


----------



## isali (9. November 2010)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> ...und das Bikeshredder-Women-Team haben wir auch überholt



verdammt!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. November 2010)

Ihr holt bestimmt auch wieder auf. Bis zum 27.03. ist noch lange hin.


----------



## isali (10. November 2010)

ich hab heute leider festgestellt, dass mein fahrrad irgendwie nicht auf die rolle passt... total doof... das kostet uns punkte.


----------



## trhaflhow (10. November 2010)

isali schrieb:


> ich hab heute leider festgestellt, dass mein fahrrad irgendwie nicht auf die rolle passt... total doof... das kostet uns punkte.



Hast du den passenden schnellspaner?
Steckachse? 
Glatter hinterreifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isali (10. November 2010)

ich glaube, es liegt an der achse. wenn ich das bike einspanne, ist das rad viel zu weit außen und nicht auf der rolle... ja, der reifen ist glatt.


----------



## trhaflhow (10. November 2010)

isali schrieb:


> ich glaube, es liegt an der achse. wenn ich das bike einspanne, ist das rad viel zu weit außen und nicht auf der rolle... ja, der reifen ist glatt.



vielleich kann dir jamand weiterhelfen, wenn du ein bild einstellst


----------



## isali (10. November 2010)

danke, ich werde das schon irgendwie regeln.


----------



## trhaflhow (18. November 2010)

so gerade wird kräftig punkte gesammelt
eine kleine bitte... nur wenns nicht so umständlich ist- ich kenn mich da nicht aus.
ich finds ziemlich langweilig immer nur trainingsverwaltung zu lesen.
funds lustiger zu sehen ( lesen) was die anderen im team so machen

war letztes jahr zumindest so


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. November 2010)

Das mit der Beschreibung liegt daran, dass ich nicht über den WP sondern über die Trainingsverwaltung eintrage. Da kann ich leider keine Beschreibung eingeben, die einzige Möglichkeit wäre den ganzen Eintrag öffentlich zu machen. 
Im allgemeinen beschränken sich bei mir die alternativen Sportarten auf die Nutzung meines Crosstrainers und meine BBP-Übungen.

Heute gab es eine kleine Bikehausrunde über den Giesener Berg und den nahen Truppenübungsplatz. Wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt geht es wohl mal wieder zum Hildesheimer Aussichtsturm und am Wochenende ist kuchenessen am Annaturm (Deister) geplant.

Wünsche euch beiden auf jeden Fall noch schöne Urlaubstage, schicke Trails und Touren


----------



## trhaflhow (19. November 2010)

danke schön
müssen doch noch ein paar punkte machen
der urlaub solluns doch zumindest kurzfristig auf ladies platz 1 bringen.
NUR dafür tun wir das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. November 2010)

Nur dafür?!? 
Wir *SIND* übrigens auf Platz 1 der Lady Teams


----------



## Votec Tox (20. November 2010)

Mal aktuelle Bilder aus Spanien:

Thrafhlow in Aktion:






Und mein Bionicon mags gern bergab 





Grüße!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. November 2010)

Schööööööön! Mehr davon! 
Ich habe mir heute die Zehen abgefrohren, dafür aber auch einen superleckeren Kuchen am Annaturm gefuttert


----------



## Votec Tox (22. November 2010)

O.K. hier nochmals welche 

Andrea auf dem steinigen Singletrail:






Mein Bionicon im Flußbett, hier geht die Renstrecke des CC-Rennens durch, das wir nachgefahren sind:






Wieder Andrea in Aktion:






Ich radle um die Spitzkehre, die natürlich "in Echt" viel enger war als auf dem Bild :






Unsere sehr schöne Unkerkunft "Los Caballos", im Vordergrund einer der beiden weißen, schweizer Schäferhunde:




Der Hotelier Burki, ist auch Tourguide und lud uns Touren aufs GPS bzw. er führte uns auf einer beeindruckenden Tour, davon gibts leider keine Bilder, da ich nicht immer die Kamera mitschleppen wollte.

Grüße!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (11. Dezember 2010)

@trhaflhow
Hoffentlich geht es dem Auto schon wieder oder zumindest bald besser. Joggen neben der Auobahn macht eher weniger Spass.


----------



## trhaflhow (12. Dezember 2010)

Ja für dtl zu viel Geld - ich von niemand mehr hören, dass mtb reifen teuer sind- hab ich gleich einen neuen reifen bekommen.
Das joggen war nicht als sportliche Betätigung per se gedacht. Diente als Schutz vorm erfrieren.
Wir kamen im Radio. Die Polizei kam auch, ob wir nicht von dem pannenstreifen runter auf den nächsten Parkplatz fahrennkönnten - es fehlten 200 m. Als sie aber unser fast nicht mehr vorhandenen vorderreifen gesehen haben, kam die Einsicht, dass wir jeden möglichen Meter ausgenutzt haben.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. Dezember 2010)

Das mit dem Joggen habe ich auch so verstanden 
Hauptsache ist doch, dass nicht mehr passiert ist.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. Oktober 2011)

Ladies: es ist so weit!
Team ist angelegt. Schade, dass es noch soooo lange hin ist bis zum Start


----------



## trhaflhow (3. November 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Ladies: es ist so weit!
> Team ist angelegt. Schade, dass es noch soooo lange hin ist bis zum Start


..nur noch 4x schlafen


----------



## Cristina (3. November 2011)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ..nur noch 4x schlafen



Antrag abgesendet
Ich freue mich und ich bin dieses Jahr hoch motiviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. November 2011)

So, die ersten Punkte wurden heute unter erschwerten Bedingungen gesammelt. Wurde von der Polizei angehalten, Kostenpunkt wohl um die 90â¬uronen; vorsÃ¤tzliches umfahren einer roten Ampel. Futsch ist meine Spritersparniss, die ich durchs Arbeitswegradeln gespart habe. Aber was soll ich jammern, habe schlieÃlich selber schuld. Better luck next time...


----------



## trhaflhow (7. November 2011)

Du musst aber auch keine Ampeln kaputt ( umfahren) machen

Spass beiseite was hast du gemacht, du bist ja wohl nicht über die rote Ampel gefahren.wieso kostet das was


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (8. November 2011)

Bin vor der Ampel auf den Fuß/Radweg gewechselt um dann in einer Seitenstrasse zu verschwinden. Da die Kraftfahrzeugampel auch für Radfahrer gilt hätte ich halt brav davor warten müssen. Gibt im übrigen sogar Punkte in Flensburg. Ich nehme es mit Humor (etwas anderes bleibt mir auch nicht übrig), mit dem Rennrad wäre mir das nicht passiert, das ist nämlich nicht Bordsteintauglich.


----------



## trhaflhow (8. November 2011)

Ok 
Dann leg ich mir mal 90 Euro bereit
Und Punkte sammeln tu ich dann auch
Das was du beschreibst ist meine Standartprozedur


----------



## Cristina (8. November 2011)

Ich war am Sonntag nach langer langer Zeit wieder Alleine unterwegs.
@Martina
Nach unseren Telefonat...

Und ihr glaubt es nicht, ich habe mich maßlos verfahren
Das war ein Zeichen und auch eine lange Tour, denn ich war schon auf dem besten Weg in Richtung Kiel.

Punkte kann ich leider nicht eintragen hätte sich aber gelohnt

Da gibt es nur eins die heimischen Trails neu erkunden!

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. November 2011)

Hier mal etwas vom Punkte sammeln am Samstag


----------



## HiFi XS (14. November 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Hier mal etwas vom Punkte sammeln am Samstag


Sieht richtig KLASSE aus! Wow


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. November 2011)

Danke, hat beim ersten Mal auch richtig Überwindung gekostet.


----------



## Votec Tox (21. November 2011)

Hab' mal eine Frage an mein Team:
Wie handhabt Ihr das mit der Zeiteintragung beim WP?
Ich schreibe die geradelte Zeit meines Tachos rein.
Wenn ich aber Zeiten von 4-5 Stunden Bikepark (also reine Abfahrtszeit ohne Lift?) oder um die 8 Stunden MtB-Tour bei anderen WP-Teilnehmern sehe, frage ich mich ganz vorsichtig wie das gehen soll?
Nehmt Ihr die gesamte Tourzeit mit Schiebe oder Tragestrecken, mit gegebenenfalls Liftfahren? Vielleicht mache ich ja was falsch bei der Eintragung.

Oder ich bin einfach zu unsportlich wenn ich sehe wieviel Zeit ich für eine reine Fahrtzeit von 4-5 Stunden dann wirklich verbrate, ganz zu schweigen von der reinen Abfahrtszeit bei Liftbenutzung... 

Grüße aus dem Nebel am Bodensee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (21. November 2011)

Kurz einmisch 

Ich finde Trage- und Schiebestrecke (natürlich nicht mit Einkaufstüten am Lenker behangen heimschieben ), übern Baum heben gehört dazu. Sonst nehm ich nicht Gesamtzeit sonder Fahr/Bewegungszeit.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. November 2011)

Schade, dass ich mich jetzt für einen Tag Bikepark rechtfertigen muss. Die erste Abfahrt habe ich um kurz nach zehn Uhr gemacht und Feierabend war um 17:00Uhr. Zwischendurch gab es mal nen Schluck Wasser und einen Keks. Die halbe Stunde quatschen mit Cristina will ich natürlich auch nicht unterschlagen. 
An meinem Downhiller habe ich keinen Tacho und da wird auch keiner dran kommen daher kann ich die Zeit wirklich nur schätzen, sonst handhabe ich das genau so wie du auch. Eingetragen wird das, was der Tacho anzeigt. 
Im übrigen ist berabfahren auch ganz schön anstrengend im besonderen dann, wenn Frau ihren 20kg Bock 6 mal die gleiche Ecke wieder hochschieben muss um zumindest mal auf ein Angeberfoto zu kommen. 

Wundere mich aber auch regelmäßig wie andere "reine Fahrzeiten" von über 5Std. zusammenbekommen. Selbst bei einem Zeitaufwand von 5 1/2 Stunden bin ich am Wochenende nur auf eine Fahrzeit von etwas über 3Std. gekommen. 

Am besten fand ich dieses Jahr bisher allerdings einen Eintrag in der Kategorie Fahrrad fahren mit einer Zeit von 5Std. in der Beschreibung steht: Holzhacken


----------



## Cristina (21. November 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Am besten fand ich dieses Jahr bisher allerdings einen Eintrag in der Kategorie Fahrrad fahren mit einer Zeit von 5Std. in der Beschreibung steht: Holzhacken



Holzhacken auf Rädern ?

Danke Alena, jetzt kann ich auch meine Punkte ins Winterpokal eintragen, so ohne Tacho ist das echt blöd...
Das WE war sooo geil, nächste WE wieder wenn das Wetter mitspielt
P.S. bin demnächst in Gifhorn... so weit wech ist das von euch ja dann auch nicht, ne.

Gruß Cristina


----------



## Votec Tox (21. November 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich mich jetzt für einen Tag Bikepark rechtfertigen muss...........
> Im übrigen ist berabfahren auch ganz schön anstrengend im besonderen dann, wenn Frau ihren 20kg Bock 6 mal die gleiche Ecke wieder hochschieben muss um zumindest mal auf ein Angeberfoto zu kommen.
> .................
> Wundere mich aber auch regelmäßig wie andere "reine Fahrzeiten" von über 5Std. zusammenbekommen. Selbst bei einem Zeitaufwand von 5 1/2 Stunden bin ich am Wochenende nur auf eine Fahrzeit von etwas über 3Std. gekommen.
> .........




Hallo Turbo.Huhnchen!

Du mußt Dich für überhaupt nichts rechtfertigen, da hast Du mich wohl völlig mißverstanden, tut mir leid, wenn ich das mißverständlich ausgedrückt hatte. 

Bin lediglich von mir ausgegangen, da mußt Du Dich nicht angesprochen fühlen 
Wenn ich z.B. in Flims/Laax den ganzen Tag die Runcaabfahrt fahre und vielleicht noch den Never-End-DH, dann schaffe ich gerademal 5x den Runca plus 1x die Never End, dann bin ich völlig platt und der sportliche DHler, der mitfuhr war auch k.o. 
Das macht dann um die 2 Std. 50 min. reine Fahrtzeit, je nach Wetter kann es auch mal länger sein - plus knapp 3 Std. Zeit für Gondel- und Sesselliftfahrt incl. Umsteigen bei den Sesselliften. Dazu kommen dann Pausen für Essen und Luftholen  und schwupps ist der Tag vorbei.
Drum wollte ich nur wissen was Ihr da so eintragt.

Genauso wollte ich es für Touren wissen, wenn ich den ganzen Tag unterwegs bin, kommen bei mir "Fauli" trotzdem nie viel mehr als 5 Stunden reine Fahrtzeit raus.

Finde, das ist eine völlig legitime Frage und Mausoline hatte auch ganz sachlich darauf geantwortet.

Also nix für ungut!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. November 2011)

Sorry, hatte gestern einen stressigen Tag und fühlte mich tatsächlich angesprochen, da ich auch 4Std. Willingen (Bikepark) eingetragen habe. 
War nicht böse gemeint!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. November 2011)

Cristina schrieb:


> Holzhacken auf Rädern ?
> 
> Danke Alena, jetzt kann ich auch meine Punkte ins Winterpokal eintragen, so ohne Tacho ist das echt blöd...
> Das WE war sooo geil, nächste WE wieder wenn das Wetter mitspielt
> ...


 
Die Wetterprognose fürs Wochenende sieht bisher nicht gerade rosig aus, aber das ändert sich hoffentlich noch 
Gifhorn ist tatsächlich nicht so weit weg, da geht noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (22. November 2011)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Hab' mal eine Frage an mein Team:
> Wie handhabt Ihr das mit der Zeiteintragung beim WP?
> Ich schreibe die geradelte Zeit meines Tachos rein.



Sry, wenn ich mich als Team-Fremdling mal kurz einmische. Hab's gerade entdeckt, und die Frage hat mich auch schon beschäftigt...

Bei Touren, wo man wirklich "fährt" ist die Sache für mich eigentlich mehr oder weniger klar, da kann man wirklich die Tacho-Zeit eintragen.
Aber bei Technik-Training bzw. Stolperbike-Aktionen finde ich das irgendwie ein bisschen unfair, weil der Tacho bzw. das GPS dann tatsächlich fast nix anzeigt, weil man ja fast nur knapp am Stillstand unterwegs ist und zwischendrin auch immer wieder hochschleppt. Beim Bikepark eigentlich genauso. Aber z.B. das Hochtragen gehört für mich halt auch zum Biken dazu (Lift nstürlich nicht). Aber zu viel will ich ja auch nicht eintragen. Darum weiß ich dann nicht so recht, was ich mit solchen Touren machen soll... 
Bislang hab ich das dann so gehandhabt, dass ich einfach versucht habe, zu schätzen, wieviel Zeit für Pausen draufgegangen ist, und die dann von der Gesamtzeit abgezogen. Wirklich genau oder tauglich ist das aber auch nicht, weil ich ja nicht bei jeder kleinen Pause die Stopuhr anschalte und dann alles notiere... soll ja Biken sein und keine Winterpokals-Wissenschaft 

Also wenn jemand einen besseren (praxistauglichen/nicht-wissenschaftlichen) Vorschlag hat für solche Geschichten... immer her damit!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. November 2011)

Hat mir doch heute ein Migräneanfall (meine dritter überhaupt) einen Strich durch die Rechnng gemacht. Nichts da Punkte sammeln sondern Punkte sehen


----------



## Cristina (24. November 2011)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Hat mir doch heute ein Migräneanfall (meine dritter überhaupt) einen Strich durch die Rechnng gemacht. Nichts da Punkte sammeln sondern Punkte sehen




Ohhh, gute Besserung.
Migräne ist Niemanden zu wünschen.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. Dezember 2011)

Die Biathlonsaison ist eröffnet 
Heute auf der Rolle gesessen und die 20km Herreneinzel gesehen


----------



## trhaflhow (4. Dezember 2011)

Biathlon hab ich leider verpasst 

Aber dafür habe ich zuhause super schöne neue trails "gefunden"


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. Dezember 2011)

Habe heute aufgenommen. Dann kann ich mir die Rennen in der Woche (wenn es wieder regnet) auf der Rolle ansehen. 
Heute gab es eine nette Tour am Mittellandkanal entlang und dann spontan die Verwandschaft überfallen. Dort königlich mit Keksen gemästet worden  und danach noch fast 30km im dunkeln bis nach Hause gemacht. Insgesant sind heute 76,54km zusammen gekommen. Schöner zweiter Advent


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. Februar 2012)

Hey Cristina, ich weiß du bist viel beschäftigt (hoffe natürlich für dich, das sich das bald legt) aber ich weiß auch, das du schon mehr als ein Mal auf den LL-Ski gestanden hast. Trag ruhig ein deine Pnkte, trau dich


----------



## Cristina (12. Februar 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Hey Cristina, ich weiß du bist viel beschäftigt (hoffe natürlich für dich, das sich das bald legt) aber ich weiß auch, das du schon mehr als ein Mal auf den LL-Ski gestanden hast. Trag ruhig ein deine Pnkte, trau dich



Sorry, irgendwie komme ich nicht dazu....
Ich hol das nach.

Gruß
Cristina


----------



## trhaflhow (13. Februar 2012)

Cristina schrieb:


> Sorry, irgendwie komme ich nicht dazu....
> Ich hol das nach.
> 
> Gruß
> Cristina



Mönsch Christina gib dir nen Ruck 
Dann sind wir wahrscheinlich auf Platz 1 der Ladies 


http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/search?name=Ladies


----------



## 4mate (13. Februar 2012)

> *Einträge koennen nur bis zu vier Wochen (28 Tage) nachgetragen werden* - mit einer Ausnahme:
> Nach dem Ende des         Winterpokals am 25.03.2012 habt ihr         noch 3 Tage Zeit,
> eure Einträge zu         machen. Danach geht nichts mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (15. Februar 2012)

Hi Cristina,

ich hoffe es geht Dir gut! Und wie 4mate schrieb, nur bis 4 Wochen nachzutragen. Bitte, bitte  nimm Dir die paar Minuten zum Eintragen, und wenn es nur ganz wenige Punkte sind, wir brauchen Dich 

Aber schön, daß unser Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung auferstanden ist! Gestern hatte ich einen beruflichen Termin, den ich unbedingt meinte mit dem Hardtail plus Spikes wahrnehmen zu müssen 
da hatte ich mich echt verschätzt was die Fahrzeit mit Spikes im Schnee angeht...... bin Heute noch platt.
Grüße!


----------



## Cristina (10. März 2012)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Mönsch Christina gib dir nen Ruck
> Dann sind wir wahrscheinlich auf Platz 1 der Ladies
> 
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/search?name=Ladies




Sorry, sorry, sorry...
Die noch einzutragenden Zeiten habe ich nachgepflegt, viele waren es ja nicht

Folgende Zeiten muss ich noch nachtragen:

14.01-----169 min   Langlauf
15.01-----216 min   Langlauf
28.01-----125 min   Langlauf

Das geht dann noch vom 25-28.03. ist das richtig?

Trettet mir ruhig auf die Füsse ich bin da zZ etwas schlampig


----------



## 4mate (10. März 2012)

Leider nein.
3 Tage nach Ende des WP als Ausnahme bedeuten,
 dass hier die Frist nicht 4 Wochen für das nachtragen ist,
 sondern nur 3 Tage für das eintragen der Einheiten vom 25.2-25.3.

Tipp:
Mache aus dem Monat 01 -> 02 und es kann alles eingetragen werden!


----------



## Cristina (11. März 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Leider nein.
> 3 Tage nach Ende des WP als Ausnahme bedeuten,
> dass hier die Frist nicht 4 Wochen für das nachtragen ist,
> sondern nur 3 Tage für das eintragen der Einheiten vom 25.2-25.3.
> ...




Dann mach ich es mal so.
Danke.


----------



## Votec Tox (12. Oktober 2012)

Dann kram ich mal den alten Fred raus 
Wie schauts aus? Wer macht mit?
Grüße!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. Oktober 2012)

Bin dabei!


----------



## trhaflhow (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich auch
....aber nur wenn wir dieses Jahr 5 ( nicht wie die letzten Jahre nur 3 )
MOTIVIERTE Teammitglieder sind


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Oktober 2012)

So wären wir schon einmal drei 
Wer von Euch meldet uns an?
Wäre sehr nett, ich bin gerade beruflich unterwegs und selten online.
Grüße!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. Oktober 2012)

Team ist angemeldet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (26. Oktober 2012)

Prima! Merci vielmals!
Habe mich eben eingetragen.


----------



## trhaflhow (26. Oktober 2012)

Komme gerade vom Lago ( klettern und rr ) zurück
Ich möchte das Team aber keineswegs sprengen. 
Wenn jemand vom alten Team mitmachen möchte bin ich kein Hindernisse 
Ansonsten sollten wir noch 2 weitere finden


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Oktober 2012)

Sehe ich ähnlich. Aber nun sind wir ja immerhin schon zu Dritt im Team 
Es wäre wirklich schön wenn sich die beiden Anderen der letzten Jahre mal melden würden. Ansonsten müssen wir entweder zu Dritt starten oder zwei weitere Radlerinnen suchen.
War Heute im Schnee biken, sagen wir mal so, bin den Trail am Hausberg auf Laub, Wurzeln und 5-8 cm Neuschnee runter geschliddert, fühlte mich ein wenig wie der erste Mensch auf dem Rad 
Morgen nochmals versuchen 
Grüße!


----------



## wintergriller (2. November 2012)

Hallo Mädels,
falls sich nicht genug Mitfahrerinnen von eurem letztjährigen Team finden: Ich suche noch ein Team 
Die letzten beiden Jahre bin ich im Rhein-Main-Taunus Team gefahren, bisher hat sich dort aber nur eine potentielle Mitfahrerin gefunden 
Ich war beruflich immer viel unterwegs, was nun dank neuem Job nicht mehr so ist  und hoffe diesen Winter im Gelände und auf der Strasse richtig punkten zu können 

Gruß,
Dani


----------



## trhaflhow (2. November 2012)

Willkommen


----------



## Polymerasende (2. November 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. November 2012)

Habe keine Rückmeldung von den anderen beiden letztjährigen Teammitgliedern, daher sage ich auch mal:

Wilkommen!

Trag dich einfach ins Team ein, werde dann deine Mitglieschft bestätigen!


----------



## wintergriller (3. November 2012)

Super, danke 
Habe mich gerade angemeldet!

Gesendet von meinem ST17i mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. November 2012)

So, nun sind wir schon zu viert


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. November 2012)

@ votec tox & trhaflhow
Habt ihr wieder Sonne gebucht? Wenn ja, wo geht es dieses Mal hin? *garnichtneugierigsei*


----------



## trhaflhow (4. November 2012)

Bei mir gehts Muttern Umzug organisieren, Haus ausräumen etc
Umzugskisten schleppen zählt leider nicht


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. November 2012)

Habe heute mit Cristina telefoniert. Sie würde sehr gerne wieder mitmachen, kann sich zur Teit aber nicht einloggen (Password futsch). Problemlösung ist in Arbeit.


----------



## Votec Tox (8. November 2012)

Schön, daß wir nun wenigstens zu Viert sind.
Herzlich willkommen "Wintergriller"!
Und wie schauts nun mit Cristina aus?
@ Turbo H.: war Mitte Oktober in den französischen Seealpen zum radeln, das war einfach klasse.
Setze auch noch Bilder davon rein, wenn die Arbeit und Freizeit es zuläßt


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (8. November 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und wie schauts nun mit Cristina aus?


 
Gibt leider Probleme mit den Zugangasdaten, Hilferuf ist bereits abgesetzt. Hoffe das klappt, bis zum 19.11. müssen die Teams feststehen.


----------



## Cristina (13. November 2012)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Gibt leider Probleme mit den Zugangasdaten, Hilferuf ist bereits abgesetzt. Hoffe das klappt, bis zum 19.11. müssen die Teams feststehen.



Moin, nun endlich!
Danke turbo.huhnchen

Ja, frau muss ja nicht immer das Passwort vergessen, das stimmt!
Aber wofür gibt es die Funktion "Passwort vergessen, bitte neues anfordern"!?
Ich weiß es im MTB-Forum Jedenfalls bei mir nicht!
Ich kann darauf klicken und meine E-Mail Adresse eingeben wie ich will!
Auch andere, die Unweiten der IT sogar mit einem Studiums belegt haben klicken in meinen Namen darauf, geben meine E-Mail ein und schreiben in meinem Namen und nichts....
Mails kommen nicht an! Was soll ich da machen?
_da sie anscheinend wieder probleme hat zu komminizieren_
Danke ich hoffe es ist nicht so gemeint wie ich das aufgefasst habe!
Genervt bin ich schon auch von dieser Aussage!

So, wenn Ihr mich noch in der Gruppe haben wollt, dann bin ich natürlich gerne dabei. Ich hoffe mit mehr Punkten als letztes Jahr.


----------



## Votec Tox (14. November 2012)

Hallo Cristina!

Na da hat es ja in letzter Minute mit Deinen Zugangsdaten noch geklappt 
Hast Du Dein schönes Rad schon ausgeführt? Bei Euch im Norden ist es momentan ja viel trockener als bei uns 
Willkommen im Team!

Aber was meinst Du damit? Bitte erklär das mal, habe jetzt die letzten Seiten dieses Fred extra durchgelesen, nix gefunden:


Cristina schrieb:


> ................
> *da sie anscheinend wieder probleme hat zu komminizieren
> Danke ich hoffe es ist nicht so gemeint wie ich das aufgefasst habe!
> Genervt bin ich schon auch von dieser Aussage!*
> ...............



Grüße und ganz neudeutsch "Ride on!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (14. November 2012)

Dto


----------



## wintergriller (14. November 2012)

Juchuuuu... 
Dann sind wir ja jetzt komplett!


----------



## wintergriller (20. November 2012)

Von mir gibt es die nächsten Tage keine Punke 
Ich gönne mir einen Kurzurlaub ohne Rad in Berlin! Ab Montag wird dann wieder geradelt und gepunktet 

Viele Grüße,
Dani


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. November 2012)

Dann wünsche ich mal schöne Tage in Berlin!


In der Zeit kann ich mal ein paar Pünktchen aufholen


----------



## trhaflhow (22. November 2012)

Hab zZt leider keine Gelegenheit zum aufholen


----------



## wintergriller (29. November 2012)

Hier hat es Montag und Dienstag so abartig geschüttet, dass ich nicht gefahren bin 
Gestern hatte ich keine Zeit, aber heute Abend geht es zum Nightride! Mit etwas Glück sogar bei leichtem Schneefall


----------



## trhaflhow (29. November 2012)

Schneefall ... Glück 
Bäh bäh ich war heute schon 2x Schneeschippen
Und wies ausschaut darf ich bald wieder 

Der soll in den Bergen bleiben... Aber dort dann richtig


----------



## wintergriller (29. November 2012)

Schneeschippen ist natürlich blöd 

Ich fahre gerne mit dem Rad im Schnee und hoffe, dass es dieses Jahr bei uns im Taunus auch wieder genug Schnee für Skilanglauf und Snowkiten gibt   

Ich war die letzten Jahren im Winter beruflich bedingt nur selten Zuhause und konnte nur sehr selten fahren, diesen Winter soll sich das ändern!
Als ich letzten Winter mal morgens im Schnee über den Feldberg zur Arbeit bin, ist mir ein Langläufer begegnet: Der Gesichtsausdruck war mehr als verwundert


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. November 2012)

So meine Damen ich bin jetzt auch mal wieder da und muss leider verkünden, dass die Punktejagd bei mir etwas ins stocken geraten ist.
Letzte Woche Freitag sollten es 6 Punkte auf dem Arbeitsweg werden, bis vier bin ich gekommen und habe dann den Luxustransport ins Krankenhaus gewählt. Gestern durfte ich endlich wieder nach Hause mit 2 langen Schrauben im Innenknöchel sowie einer Platte auf dem Außenknöchel und 8 kleinen Schrauben. Der dritte Bruch brauchte durch die Stabilisierung der anderen beiden nicht mehr fixiert werden.

Da hoppst man drei Jahre durch alle möglichen Bikeparks und zerschießt sich das Sprunggelenk, weil man auf einer nassen Fahrbahmarkierung abgeht...
Jetzt gibt es erst einmal Physiotherapie.

Durfte bei der Physio im Krankenhaus übrigens schon wieder aufs Fahrradergometer, am fünften Tag nach der OP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (30. November 2012)

Gute Besserung!
Au weia Du Arme, so ein Mist! Aber immerhin schon wieder auf dem Fahrradergometer


----------



## trhaflhow (1. Dezember 2012)

Von mr auch gute Besserung
Dieses Jahr läufts bei mir auch nicht so.
...mache seit ca 6 Wochen Sprinttraining... zur Toilette ...ist aber zu kurz um Punkte zu bekommen.
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, stell dir nen Rollentrainer in den Keller.
Hab ich auch mal nach ner Knie OP gemacht


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. Dezember 2012)

Genau das hatte ich vor, Rollentrainer ist vorhanden, muss nur noch aufgestellt werden. 
Einziges Hinderniss zur Zeit: Das Bike, welches ich dieses Jahr auf die Rolle stellen wollte steht seit dem Sturz noch bei meiner Mutter in der Garage. Bekomme es aber die Woche mitgebracht, wenn sie Zeit hat.

Dir natürlich auch Gute Besserung und das du das Sprinttraining bald wieder zum Dauerlauf ausweiten kannst!


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Dezember 2012)

Mensch Turbo! 

"Innenknöchel sowie einer Platte auf dem Außenknöchel und 8 kleinen Schrauben."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dir eine gute Besserung!

LG
HiFi


----------



## wintergriller (3. Dezember 2012)

Oh jeh 
Dann auch von mir gute Besserung!


----------



## trhaflhow (12. Februar 2013)

@ Turbo: der Fuß wieder ok? zum Endspurt - sind ja " nur noch gut 6 Wochen " 

Ich bin begeistert, obwohl wir de facto ein 4er Team sind, sind wir - wenn ich mich nicht verzählt hab auf Platz 3 bei den Ladies.

Meine WinterpokalZiele bis Ende März sind 600 Punkte zu schaffen und 
Beim Ranking "Skilanglauf" unter den ersten 10 zu bleiben

Und ab Mitte März wünsch ich mir Bikewetter  und keinen Schnee mehr ( träumen kann man ja )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. Februar 2013)

Die 600 schaffst du doch locker!

Dem Fuß geht es schon wieder recht gut, Danke der Nachfrage. Knöchel ist zwar immer noch geschwollen, aber das kann auch noch dauern bis der wieder "Normalform" hat. 
Bin schon wieder Treppen gefahren und das sogar mit dem HT. Angenehm ist anders, aber ich arbeite dran, schließlich ist im März Ladies Opening in Beerfelden angesagt  (Liegt übrigens noch im Punktezeitraum )

Was das Langlaufen angeht kann man ja echt neidisch werden, aber das ist für mich diese Saison definitiv nicht drin


----------



## trhaflhow (13. Februar 2013)

Ja aus persönlicher und beruflicher Erfahrung 
muss ich sagen, dass da 6 Monate "aufmucken" des verletzten Teiles keine ungewöhnlich lange Zeit ist.
Persönlich und privat sag ich meist einfach a weng ignorieren und a weng auf den Körper hören, dann kann man schnell vieles wieder machen
Ab und zu hochlagern und Quarkwickel kann nicht schaden.
Ist zwar nicht evidence based. ( ok level 4a oder 4b(5) ) aber kühlt und zwingt zur Ruhe


----------



## wintergriller (14. Februar 2013)

@trhaflhow: Die 600 sollten wirklich noch machbar sein 
Langlauf hatte ich diesen Winter nicht so viel, aber die paar Male haben richtig Spass gemacht!
Mein Ziel war einfach so viel/oft zu fahren wie Job und sonstige Verpflichtungen es zulassen....und was soll ich sagen: Es ist zwar nicht überragend viel geworden, aber schon  ganz ordentlich! 

 @Turbo: Freut mich, dass die Knöchelsache auf dem Weg der Besserung ist. 
Wir werden uns dann wohl in Beerfalden sehen Ich habe gestern die Unterkunft gebucht und mich auch für Gravity2/3 angemeldet. Ich fahre zwar fast alles in Beerfelden, möchte aber die Gelegenheit nutzen meine Technik, weiter zu verbessern! 

...und sonst so?
Eigentlich weill ich seit 1,5Wochen konsequent für den 1.Mai (Jedermannrennen) trainieren, aber heftiger Schneefall Ende der letzten Woche hat die Strecken hier unfahrbar gemacht und bei dem Dauerfrost taut auch nix weg. Ich fahre ja gern im Schnee, aber aktuell ist da (ausser viel Schieben) nix machbar 
Auf der Strasse sind leider reichlich Eisplacken, so dass ich mich hier auch nicht auf das Rennrad traue!
Wenn nichts neues nachkommt und es ab dem WE tatsächlich wärmer wird, werde ich dann hoffentlich wieder mehr radfahren!

Die beiden kommenden WEs werden mit Alternativsport gefüllt: Snowboarden in Oberstaufen und in Le Tanet (Vogesen)  

Gruß,
Dani


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. Februar 2013)

Klasse, freu mich drauf dich kennen zu lernen!
Mal sehen, was der Fuß bis dahin so alles verträgt, wird aber bestimmt wieder spaßig. 

Bis zum ersten Mai ist ja noc hein wenig Zeit, da lässt sich sicher noch vernünftig trainieren. Was für ein Rennen (DH, Enduro, XC..) ist das und Wo? 
 @_tr_haflhow: 
Quarkwickel ist auch ne gute Idee. Habe Abends oft ein Kühlelement auf dem Knöchel und schlafen tu ich auch noch mit Füße hoch, ist morgens einfach angenehmer. Ich hoffe nur, das die noch vorhandene Bewegungseinschränkung sich wieder wegtrainieren lässt. 


Ach ja, mein Ziel für diesen WP war übrigens trotz der Verletzung unter die ersten 1000 Teilnehmer zu kommen. Dieses Ziel habe ich aber bereits erreicht, daher versuche ich jetzt mich unter die ersten 900 zu mischen.


----------



## wintergriller (18. Februar 2013)

Ich freue mich auch schon  Wird bestimmt eine spassige Angelegenheit und hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit!

Am 1.Mai geht es erstmal auf die Strasse: http://www.eschborn-frankfurt.de/Skoda_Velotour.html

....oh nein: Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass ich den letzten Platz im Team innehabe  Da muss ich wohl nachher früh Feierabend machen


----------



## trhaflhow (18. Februar 2013)

Keine Sorge Platz 5 war schon bald und endgültig vergeben


----------



## Votec Tox (19. Februar 2013)

Schön mal wieder von Euch zu hören/lesen  @_turbo.huhnchen_: Klasse, daß Dein Knöchel so gut verheilt!
@ Wintergriller: Du machst auch alles, vom Bikepark bis zum Rennradrennen 
Und Beerfelden mach bestimmt Spaß, leider soweit weg von uns. @_trhaflhow_: Gute Besserung für Deine Rüsselpest! Und die 600 Punkte schaffst Du ja wohl locker 
@ Cristina: Alles o.k. bei Dir? Trage doch mal Deine Punkte ein, kann man leider nicht ewig nachtragen, nur 3 Wochen, so meine ich mich zu erinnern.
Oder bist Du krank? Oder im Streß? Hoffentlich ist nichts passiert, wäre schön mal etwas von Dir zu hören.

Und hier noch ein paar Bilder von letzter Woche beim Punktesammeln im Schnee :

























Grüße!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. Februar 2013)

Schöööne Bilder, leider sind für mich die Berge so weit weg.


----------



## wintergriller (20. Februar 2013)

Wirklich sehr schöne Bilder 

Ein Glück sind die Berge von Frankfurt aus auch für ein Wochenende erreichbar: Letztes WE waren ich mit Freunden im Allgäu. 
Leider nicht ganz so unverspurtes Gelände, deshalb zwei "Alternativbilder" 
Am Freitag bei starkem Schneefall in Steibis:



...der Sprung über die Hütte hat vorher etliche Male geklappt! Als dann endlich eine Kamera installiert war, habe ich in der Senke zwischen Hütte und Hang leicht verkantet und bin im hohen Bogen geflogen. Die Photoserie (12Bilder/Sek) meines (gut abgerollten) Sturzes ist sehr interessant 

Und Samstag/Sonntag bei teilweise sonnigen Bedingungen am Hochgrat (Seelenkessel):


----------



## trhaflhow (20. Februar 2013)

HALLO MAN
Ich arbeite 20min von Steibis entfernt.
Wennst wieder mal in der Nähe bist MELDEN 

Seelenkessel, heisst Seelekessel ( klugscheisermodus aus)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (21. Februar 2013)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> HALLO MAN
> Ich arbeite 20min von Steibis entfernt.
> Wennst wieder mal in der Nähe bist MELDEN




Das nächste Mal gebe ich Bescheid  Bin ein- oder zwei Wochenenden pro Winter in Oberstaufen! Diesen Winter wohl leider nicht noch mal, aber der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt!



trhaflhow schrieb:


> Seelenkessel, heisst Seelekessel ( klugscheisermodus aus)


Wieder was gelernt  Ich habe beide Bezeichnungen schon gelesen (bzw. gehört) und immer überlegt welche wohl richtig ist...nun habe ich es schriftlich von einer Einheimischen!

Ab morgen bin ich in Le Tanet: Mit Freunden Snowboarden und Schneeschuhwandern 
....und abends: 

Leider alles nur Alternativsportarten und richtig punkten werde ich damit nicht!

Hoffentlich wird es bald wärmer, damit ich im Taunus schneefrei biken kann!


----------



## wintergriller (25. Februar 2013)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird es bald wärmer, damit ich im Taunus schneefrei biken kann!



Das war wohl nix 
20cm Neuschnee letzte Nacht im Taunus


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. Februar 2013)

Was würde ich für so viel Schnee geben, bei uns hat es am Wochenende geschneit (schätzungsweise 2cm) und heute ist schon wieder alles weggetaut und weggeregnet. Nieselregen und alles grau, das fördert die Motivation auch nicht ins unermessliche.


----------



## trhaflhow (26. Februar 2013)

Kannst vorbei kommen und alles ( aber auch wirklich alles ) an Schnee mitnehmen. Der Pulver is zwar schön, aber jetzt reichts langsam 
Weg damit .


----------



## wintergriller (27. Februar 2013)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Kannst vorbei kommen und alles ( aber auch wirklich alles ) an Schnee mitnehmen. Der Pulver is zwar schön, aber jetzt reichts langsam
> Weg damit .



Genau 
...irgenwann reichts! Ich will wieder im Wald biken und nicht boarden!!!

Bei soviel Schnee wird es aber wohl noch dauern bis der weg ist, wenigstens soll es langsam wärmer werden: Ab Freitag will ich dann auf der Strasse trainieren, bis dahin müssen die vielen kleinen Prellungen und Zerrungen vom Boarden noch etwas kuriert werden


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Februar 2013)

Man kann es Euch aber auch garnicht Recht machen 
Zuwenig Schnee ist nix, zuviel auch nicht usw. 
Kommt an den Bodensee zum biken, da geht es den ganzen Winter, am See direkt kein Schnee, dann die Berge hoch könnt Ihr Euch die Schneehöhe je nach Strecke selbst aussuchen 
Dafür ist es jeden Tag grau, der Preis der großen Fußbodenheizung


----------



## trhaflhow (27. Februar 2013)

Bei mir ist des Öfteren Sonne 
Ich bin ja auch kein so Weichei, das ne überdimensionierte Fußbodenheizung 
braucht 
Wobei... Wenn der Schnee dann schmilzt


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. März 2013)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Ach ja, mein Ziel für diesen WP war übrigens trotz der Verletzung unter die ersten 1000 Teilnehmer zu kommen. Dieses Ziel habe ich aber bereits erreicht, daher versuche ich jetzt mich unter die ersten 900 zu mischen.



Ziel schon ereicht  Nehme jetzt ganz ehrgeizig einen Platz unter den ersten 700 in Angriff.


----------



## Votec Tox (4. März 2013)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> ........
> Wobei... Wenn der Schnee dann schmilzt


Hihi, hier noch etwas Schnee für Dich 
Gipfel Rätschenfluh, Skitour am Samstag:






Die Fernsicht war echt umwerfend, bis zum Matterhorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. März 2013)

Wahnsinns Panorma!

Habe heute eine kleine Feierabendrunde um die Marienburg gedreht, bei 12,5°C über null. Bin sogar noch bei Sonnenschein gestartet


----------



## wintergriller (13. März 2013)

Das war's dann mal wieder mit Punkte sammeln 
Auf die Schneereste hat es gestern 35cm (!!!) Neuschnee gegeben  Diese Menge an einem Tag ist sogar für "hessisch Sibirien" aussergewöhnlich!
....bis das weg ist, kann wohl wieder dauern, am WE soll es zumindest Plusgrade geben, hoffentlich geht dann nächste Woche zumindest auf der Strasse was!

Ladies Open in Beerfelden wird bestimmt spassig im Schnee


----------



## trhaflhow (26. März 2013)

10-15 cm Neuschnee 
Und kein Ende in Sicht :kotz:


----------



## wintergriller (26. März 2013)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> 10-15 cm Neuschnee
> Und kein Ende in Sicht :kotz:



dem :kotz: schliesse ich mich an: Wir haben zwar keinen Neuschnee, aber der Altschnee taut nicht und bei -10 bis -6°C und fiesem Wind geht weder Rennrad noch MTB im Taunus 
In Frankfurt liegt zwar so gut wie kein Schnee mehr, aber um dorthin zu kommen müssen wir die Räder verladen....für die Feierabendrunde leider nicht praktikabel 

Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter über Ostern halbwegs mitspielt: Wir fahren für 10Tage zum Rennrad fahren in die Provence


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (26. März 2013)

Na denn, gutes Wetter und viel Spass!

Ich gehe jetzt auf den Crosstrainer, der steht schneefrei im warmen.


----------



## trhaflhow (26. März 2013)

Provence war ich vor 2 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (4. April 2013)

Schön wars
Hoffe jeder hat seine persönlichen Ziele erreicht.
Glückwückwunsch an den Teamsieg an Votec ... Naja bei nur 4 Teammitgliedern 
Obwohl der Winter ja de facto noch nicht zu Ende ist


----------



## Votec Tox (4. April 2013)

Ja mir hats auch Spaß gemacht mit uns Vieren im WP 
Und Du bist z.B. viel geklettert, was immer nur 2 Punkte gibt aber viel anstrengender ist als meine Haustrailrunden, somit sagt die Punktezahl nicht viel aus.
(Wenn man auf Plazierungen Wert legt, wir sind 2. bei den Ladies 
wobei die größte Gewinnerin Scylla ist, sie hat um die 2000 Punkte!!! Mehr als viele 5er Teams )


----------



## wintergriller (8. April 2013)

Provence war wie jedes Mal: Super 

Schade, dass ich die beiden Ausfahrten im März nicht mehr nachtragen kann, jetzt fehlen bei mir noch 38 Punkte auf meinem WP-Konto 

...wenn ich mir den Schnee hier anschaue bin ich eh für eine Verlängerung des Winterpokals!!!

Was solls, bin soweit zufrieden: Habe dieses Jahr trotz des extrem bescheidenen Wetters soviele Punkte geholt wie in den letzten drei Jahren zusammen


----------



## Votec Tox (8. April 2013)

wintergriller schrieb:


> ........
> Was solls, bin soweit zufrieden: Habe dieses Jahr trotz des extrem bescheidenen Wetters soviele Punkte geholt wie in den letzten drei Jahren zusammen


Klasse!   Gratuliere!


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Oktober 2013)

Buddel, grab, schaufel       den alten Thread hervor!
Da sich hier im LO gerade die WP-Teamfindung breit macht, da rufe ich doch mal in den Raum hinein:
"Huhu, wer wäre denn dieses Mal bei den Sofanordwändlern dabei?"


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (8. Oktober 2013)

DABEI!!!

Wer noch?


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Oktober 2013)

Klasse 
Würdest Du wieder die Teamanmeldung übernehmen?
Und huhu, wer noch?


----------



## wintergriller (9. Oktober 2013)

Dabei  

Gesendet von meinem A500 mit Tapatalk-4 now Free


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. Oktober 2013)

Team ist angelegt, könnt euch eintragen.


----------



## trhaflhow (9. Oktober 2013)

Was haltet ihr davon noch eine 5. AKTIVE Lady zu suchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. Oktober 2013)

Habe mal auf Cristinas Profil geschaut und festgestellt, das sie das letzte mal am 22.11.2012 eingeloggt war.

Daher würde ich sagen: 
Wir brauchen noch eine fünfte Lady!!!


----------



## Itzy (13. Oktober 2013)

Hier!
Ich suche noch ein bisschen Anschluss und vor allem Motivation.
Also, ich bin Jenny, 31 Jahre alt, ursprünglich aus Halle an der Saale, nun seit einem Jahr im Schwarzwald zu finden. Ich bin Biologin, arbeite aber jetzt als Pharmaberaterin, bin also beruflich auch viel unterwegs.
Ich fahre erst seit knapp einem Jahr MTB, habe dieses Jahr zwei Techniktrainings mitgemacht, bin aber noch totaler Anfänger. Es wäre trotzdem lieb, wenn ihr mich aufnehmt. Und das wäre mein erster Winterpokal, ich bräuchte also noch mal nen Link oder ein paar Infos, wie das alles funktioniert.

Würde mich freuen.

Liebe Grüsse, Jenny


----------



## trhaflhow (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiß nicht wie es die anderen Ladys sehen
.....wenn du motiviert bist gerne 

Einfach oben in der Kopfteile des Forums bei "mehr" schauen


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Oktober 2013)

Na klar! 
Und im Schwarzwald kann man ja auch prima Langlaufen, wenn zuviel Schnee zum biken liegt  
Hier siehst Du die Sportarten, welche für den WP zählen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=195364


----------



## wintergriller (13. Oktober 2013)

Dafür ;-)

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk-4 now Free


----------



## Itzy (13. Oktober 2013)

Dann warte ich noch auf das Okay vom turbo.huhnchen, und dann steige ich mit ein.
Motiviert bin ich, Langlauf... na mal gucken. Ich wollte mich weiter am Snowboarden versuchen, wenn dann wieder alles zugeschneit ist, außerdem schwimmen, Nordic Walking und Zumba. Viel mehr Möglichkeiten gibt es hier im Winter nicht. Ich wohn auf 1000 m Höhe in nem winzigen Dorf


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. Oktober 2013)

Willkommen im Team!

Hier noch einmal der Weg ins Team:
In der Kopzeile auf "mehr" klicken und dann "Winterpokal" auswählen. 
Im Menü des Winterpokals findest du unter "mehr" den Punkt Teamsuche. Einfach Team raussuchen und als Mitglied eintragen.

Damit wären wir dann vollständig


----------



## trhaflhow (15. Oktober 2013)

Supi, dann kann's ja bald losgehen.
Hm wobei ich bin im Nachteil
Hab mir gestern nach kurzen Verhandlungen was schnelles geholt.
Schnell = wenig Punkte 


Meins 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/241024-bergamont-29er-unter-9kg-revox-mgn-reynolds-ca


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. Oktober 2013)

Dann musst du wohl zukünftig mehr Strecke einplanen. Ist mit der Rennfeile doch ein klacks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (16. Oktober 2013)

Gratuliere zum Hamburger Jung! 
Unter 9 kg...  etwas mehr als die Hälfte von meinem Fulli 
Da fährst Du halt jede Runde zwei Mal, dann klappts auch mit den WP-Punkten


----------



## Itzy (31. Oktober 2013)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich hab mal ne Frage. Das wird ja nun mein erster richtiger Winter auf dem Bike und mich würde mal interessieren, was ihr zum radeln für ne Jacke anhabt? Ich kann mich grade nicht entscheiden, ob lieber Softshell und dann bei Bedarf einfach die Regenjacke drüber oder gleich ne komplett wind-und wasserdichte Jacke, in der man dann aber eventuell tierisch schwitzt. Bin auf Anregungen gespannt.

Liebe Grüße aus dem sonnigen Schwarzwald


----------



## wintergriller (31. Oktober 2013)

Meine Empfehlung lautet definitiv Softshell + evtl. Regenjacke.
Ich habe zwei verschiedene Softshells zum Biken:
1. günstig von Decathlon
2. etwas teurer von Gore (allerdings im Angebot gekauft, als diese ungefähr so teuer war wie die von Decathlon )

Beide haben mit Reissverschlüssen versehen Belüftungsöffnungen, aber die von Decathlon ist zusätzlich hinten nicht komplett winddicht -> etwas weniger warm und somit besser regulierbar!
Erfahrungsgemäß reicht auch bei Minusgraden (bin schon bis -10° unterwegs gewesen, danach machen meine Bronchien einfach zu sehr zu) bergauf ein Unterhemd, Wintertrikot und die Decathlon Softshell mit meist geöffneten Lüftungsöffnungen. Bergab werden dann alle Reissverschlüsse zugemacht und evtl. noch die dünne Windjacke aus dem Rucksack/Trikottasche geholt und angezogen!
Bei Regen kommt eine dünne Regenjacke (Vaude Drop Jacket) zum Einsatz: Enweder über der Softshell, oder stattdessen - je nach Temperatur 
Mit diesem Zwiebelprinzip fahre ich wärmetechnisch sehr gut. 
Falls es schneit (ist dann ja meist nicht so kalt) wird die Softshell gegen eine Hardshell (Platzangst) getauscht. Bei Tagestouren (geht auch im Winter ) habe ich dann zusätzlich die Softshell im Rucksack, damit es bei Pausen nicht zu kalt wird!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (31. Oktober 2013)

Fahre auch lieber in Softshell als in Regenjacke. Habe wenn nötig die Regenjacke im Rucksack, bei Nieselregen hat sich bisher aber auch meine Windjacke von Specialized bewährt. 
Grundsätzlich bin ich kein Freund von Regenbekleidung denn egal wie teuer der Kram ist oder wie sehr er angepriesen wird:
Mir ist noch nie eine Regenjacke/ -hose untergekommen die "atmet"

Ansonsten ist bei mir im Winter auch Zwiebelprinzip angesagt. Protektoren geben bei Schnee und Eis übrigens nicht nur Sicherheit, sondern halten auch noch warm


----------



## wintergriller (1. November 2013)

Wo wir beim Thema Winterkleidung sind: Benötigt eine von euch noch warme Handschuhe?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/106734-giro-proof-100-winter-handschuhe

Ich habe mir die letztes Jahr gekauft, habe dann nach zwei Ausfahrten aber doch festgestellt, dass sie eine Nummer zu klein sind  Ich habe mir das gleiche Paar dann nochmal eine Nummer größer gekauft: Die Teile sind echt top  Umtausch ging leider nicht mehr


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (4. November 2013)

Der Startschuss ist gefallen und die ersten Punkte sind schon auf dem Konto. Auf einen schönen Winter(pokal)!

Und wie jedes Jahr gibt es schon den ersten "über 15 Stunden Eintrag"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (5. November 2013)

Gestern habe ich mich nicht in den Wald getraut: Hier hat es geschüttet und kräftig gewindet 

Heute war es (zumindest vor unserer Haustür) trocken und so bin ich bei 1°C um 5:45Uhr Richtung Arbeit gestartet. Natürlich hing am Feldberg wieder diese blöde Schlechtwetterwolke mit reichlich Regen (vielleicht auch etwas Schneeregen oder Graupel), aber egal: Ab durch die Mitte und die ersten Punkte einfahren 

Ich wünsche euch auch einen schönen Winterpokal. Wettertechnisch kann es ja nur besser werden


----------



## trhaflhow (5. November 2013)

Ich bleib erstmal indoor und warte auf den ( richtigen ) Schnee, vom Fenster aus sehe ich ihn ja 

..... Solange es nur 15 sind, gab doch auch schon 24h


----------



## Votec Tox (5. November 2013)

Tja, was soll ich sagen... muss gerade ein paar Tage im Norden arbeiten und da schien Heute die Sonne zwischen ein paar kleinen Woelkchen!
Da bekam dann mein treues, altes Votec Hardtail eine neue Kette samt Kettenblatt spendiert und ab gings zu einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt! 
Wünsche Euch auch einen sonnigen WP-Start!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. November 2013)

Gut gestartet und gleich stark am nachlassen. Gehe am Do. ins Krankenhaus das Metall vom letzten Winter loswerden. Entlassung ist für Montag geplant. Das gute daran: im Anschluss knapp zwei Wochen Zeit für die Rolle. 
Mal schauen, was das Gelenk dann so macht


----------



## Itzy (5. November 2013)

Hier siehts leider auch mau aus mit Draußensport. Heute früh war es klar bei Minusgraden und Alpenblick, aber da muss Frau ja arbeiten. Und heute nachmittag hat es schon wieder geregnet und gestürmt. Und am Wochenende bin ich in Berlin zur Veranstaltung... dann eben schwimmen und Zumba. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist...

Auf einen schönen Winterpokal


----------



## trhaflhow (23. November 2013)

Bäh
Das Wetter ist hier ja genauso, wie vor meinem Urlaub


----------



## Votec Tox (23. November 2013)

Ich ahnte schon, Du warst im Urlaub, und nun mit einem Schlag all Deine WP-Punkte 
Rennrad in Südafrika - boah 
Erzähl!
Und Bilder wollen wir sehen!

Und was das Wetter betrifft, nun gehts los mit dem Skifahren, jammer nicht


----------



## Itzy (23. November 2013)

Wow, seid ihr fleißig. Da krieg ich mit meinen paar Punkten echt ein schlechtes Gewissen. Radeln geht hier nicht mehr, wir haben geschlossene Schneedecke. Und für mehr als mein Shred-Programm und meine zwei festen Sportprogramme die Woche reicht grade die Zeit nicht. Vorweihnachtsstress :/


----------



## trhaflhow (23. November 2013)

Südafrika ist schon krass
Apartheit gibt es ja - auf dem Papier - nicht mehr.
Die Hotel / Geschäft / Weingut etc Besitzer sind weiße 
Die Arbeit machen die Schwarzen. In den townships leben auch keine weißen.

Rennrad ist dort a.g des groben Belags zäh. Hatten tägl. 2-4 Platten
Ich kam ohne durch. Landschaft  sehr beeindruckend


----------



## Votec Tox (23. November 2013)

War das eine organisierte RR-Reise? Oder auf eigene Faust?
Hattest Du Dein eigenes RR mit?
Und wie hast Du das ohne Platten geschafft? 
(Hier im Forum gab es ja so einen krassen Reisebericht, der Mann mit dem Hardtail, die Frau mit dem RR durch Pakistan, z.T. offroad, sie hatte auch keinen Platten! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. November 2013)

Das Wetter hier ist mit Südafrika natürlich nicht zu vergleichen, aber wie Votec Tox schon schrieb, jetzt geht es wieder auf die Bretter. 
Im Harz liegt auch schon etwas Schnee, allerdings reicht das noch nicht zum fahren. Wird hier im Norden wohl noch etwas dauern.
Nachdem ich das Metall jetzt wieder los bin passt der Fuß hoffentlich auch bald wieder in einen Skischuh 
Ab Morgen geht es wieder los mit Biathlon, das optimale Programm für die Rolle 
 @Itzy: Ein schlechtes Gewissen braucht hier keiner zu haben. Ist doch super, das du die Zeit findest und die Motivation hast regelmäßig Sport zu treiben.


----------



## trhaflhow (23. November 2013)

Wo / wann gibt's Biathlon 

.. Organisierte Reise mit african bikers
Eignes RR, war auch gut so.
Bei den Leihrädern gabs große qualitätsunterschiede. Außerdem war 54er Rahmen das kleinste verfügbare. 
Teilweise mit Heldenkurbel und 23er als kleinstes Ritzel
Fahrer ( Begleitfahrzeug ) absolut Super 
Der Guide ein Journalist der u.a. Geschichte studiert hat, von Radtechnik wenig Ahnung, fuhr  mit Kordhose, Sandalen und T Shirt ( am 3. Tag hat er sich doch ne bikehose gekauft) hat aber damit fast alle abgehängt


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. November 2013)

Heute 15:20Uhr im Ersten, Mixed Staffel aus Östersund


----------



## trhaflhow (24. November 2013)

Danke
Also ich schau's vom Sofa


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. November 2013)

Hab´s von der Rolle aus gesehen, was für ein Krimi 
Bin gespannt, was Martin Fourcade am Do. im Einzel macht... 
hier übrigens alle Termine für diese Saison.


----------



## wintergriller (25. November 2013)

Wow, da ist man mal drei Tage offline und wird von einer Punktewelle überrollt! Respekt 

Bei mir war die Woche ziemlich nervig: Berufliche und private Termine, dazu noch Mistwetter. Seit anfang des Monats Dauernebel und zusätzlich Regen oder Schnee  Am Wochenende hatten wir dann Gäste und ich konnte den ersten Schönen Tag des Monats nicht zum Biken nutzen.... Zur Abwechslung ging es mit den Gästen zum Klettern: Da gab es wenigstens noch ein paar Alternativsportpunkte.
Die aktuelle Woche geht so weiter wie die letzte aufhörte: Termine von früh bis spät. Am Mittwoch/Donnerstag hätte ich etwas mehr Zeit, dann soll es aber wieder regnen oder schneien 
Ein Blick in den Kalender zeigt: Die restlichen Wochenenden sind ebenfalls alle verplant! Mal sehen ob ich die Wochentermine wenigstens so legen kann, dass ich mal den ein oder anderen Nightrun bzw. ride machen kann!

Fazit: Im Januar kann ich wohl erst wieder richtig Punkte sammeln!


----------



## trhaflhow (26. November 2013)

Hm

In meine Signatur sollte eigentlich unser Winterpokalteam UND meine Punkte 

Aber weder noch bekomme ich hin

Vielleicht sollte ich doch mal den PC anwerfen und nich nur mit Äpfeln ( sind aber praktisch) spielen


----------



## wintergriller (28. November 2013)

Das mit der Signatur habe ich gestern auch erfolglos probiert.... werde mir das nachher nochmal anschauen: Muss ja irgendwie funktionieren 

Ich habe mir gestern übrigends nach fast zwei Jahren endlich mal wieder eine Erkältung eingefangen  Ich hoff es wird nicht so extrem schlimm. In Verbindung mit meinem Asthma heisst das aber erstmal: No sports


----------



## wintergriller (28. November 2013)

Eine kurze Recherche hat ergaben: Winterpokalgrafik in der Signatur geht im Forum nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (28. November 2013)

Gute Besserung! Und wie Du ja schriebst, besser jetzt als im Januar!


----------



## trhaflhow (28. November 2013)

Auch von mir gute Besserung 

Ich lösch dann mal die Signatur


----------



## 4mate (28. November 2013)

Als Signatur einen  Link zum Team oder zu den eigenen Einheiten geht

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=11146094#post11146094


----------



## trhaflhow (28. November 2013)

Pulver. A Traum 

  @4mate dann probier ich's nochmal  danke


----------



## Votec Tox (29. November 2013)

Worauf sich auch immer Dein Pulver bezog,
Heute wars in Klosters/Davos ein Traum und Pulver gabs auch 







Ein bißchen freeriden mit meinem Skitourenpartner:





So kann die Saison weiter gehen


----------



## wintergriller (29. November 2013)

Oh wie schön :-D Da hätte ich jetzt auch Bock drauf....allerdings mit derm Snowboard ;-)

Gesendet von meinem C6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (1. Dezember 2013)

Schon wieder Bilder, aber hier sind wir ja innerhalb unseres WP-Teams und da kann man ja auch herrlich OT posten 

Heute durfte ich noch etwas arbeiten, aber über Mittag gings etwas raus zum Rumtrialen mit Freunden:
Zum Aufwärmen unter die Autobahnbrücke:






Und Achten im Schräghang fahren, die aber schafft nur ein Kumpel:






Trackstand darf ich überall üben, anhalten, auf der Stelle stehen, Motor aus, weiter stehen... ... Motor wieder an und weiterfahren 






Dann etwas Äktschn:






Und ich versuche hinterher zu kommen...





Wie war Euer WE?
Bei trhaflhow habe ich die Punkte gesehen 
Wow, da hast Du fleißig Skitouren gemacht!


----------



## trhaflhow (2. Dezember 2013)

Ja solange noch etwas Schnee ist
Bei euch ist ja gar nix, wie ich auf den tollen Bildern erkenne.

Im Allgäu ist der Schnee erstaunlich ( für die Jahreszeit natürlich) gut.
Gestern sogar Traumpulver. Eine Piste ist doch was schönes - wenn noch keine Lifte laufen
Ändert sich aber am kommenden Wochenende, da eröffnen viele. 

Bis jetzt hab ich immer die " Stoaski" gehabt. Trau mich noch nicht die guten zu nehmen, wäre aber gegangen..... Hätte...hätte...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. Dezember 2013)

Sonne am Wochenende? Neid...
Hier ist es zur Zeit ständig grau und nieselig und die Sonne lässt sich nur blicken wenn ich am arbeiten bin und keine Zeit habe. Bei mir ist daher zur Zeit Radeln im Wohnzimmer angesagt.


----------



## Itzy (4. Dezember 2013)

Hey ihr Lieben,

bei mir ist zur Zeit der Wurm drin. Letzte Woche starb meine Oma und ich war nun zwei Tage nur auf der Autobahn unterwegs, um zur Beerdigung zu fahren und wieder zurück. War natürlich sehr sehr traurig. Des weiteren habe ich mir eine ganz tolle Kiefergelenksentzündung eingehandelt und habe solange Sportverbot, bis das ganze ausgeheilt ist. Von mir also erst mal keine Punkte.


----------



## trhaflhow (4. Dezember 2013)

Es gibt wichtigere Dinge als der Winterpokal


----------



## Votec Tox (5. Dezember 2013)

Mein Beileid und Dir Gute Besserung!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. Dezember 2013)

Gibt in der Tat wichtigeres. Gute Besserung!


----------



## wintergriller (9. Dezember 2013)

Oh je! Mein Beileid und gute Besserung!

Mich hat es leider auch etwas heftiger erwischt: Die Nebenhöhlen sind noch nicht ganz wieder frei....bin aber sonst wieder fit und werde nachher mal eine kurze Runde laufen 

...danach geht es dann zur EOFT 

Das Wetter kann sich hier irgendwie gerade nicht entscheiden: Letzte Woche viel Schnee und frostige Temperaturen, seit gestern richtig warm (bis +9°C!!) und der Schnee ist fast komplett getaut.

Mal sehen wie es sich die nächsten Tage entwickelt. Dank zweitem LRS mit Spikes bin ich jetzt flexibel


----------



## trhaflhow (12. Dezember 2013)

Heute Super Bergwetter, Sonne, blauer Himmel, weiß glitzernder Schnee 
Bekommt man auch Punkte fürs (nicht) Skitourengehen, wenn man die Skischuhe Zuhause vergessen hat


----------



## wintergriller (12. Dezember 2013)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Heute Super Bergwetter, Sonne, blauer Himmel, weiß glitzernder Schnee
> Bekommt man auch Punkte fürs (nicht) Skitourengehen, wenn man die Skischuhe Zuhause vergessen hat



Aarrrggghhh.....das ist übel!

Erinnert mich an ein Rennen vor ein paar Jahren! Im Hotel am Vorabend die Klamotten zurechtgelegt:
Schuhe - Socken - Hose - Unterhemd - Trikot - Helm.....Helm???? Mist, der liegt 400km entfernt! Ein Glück habe ich es noch 5Minuten vor Geschäftsschluss in einen Radladen geschafft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (12. Dezember 2013)

Du Arme! Aber dafür gibts höchstens Punktabzug   
Spaß beiseite, das ist wirklich ärgerlich! Mein Kumpel ist auch am Montag mit dem DHler im Auto in seiner Mittagspause zum Spot gefahren und der Helm lag zu Hause...

Aber ich denke Du müßtest trotzdem die Skitourenwertung anführen, irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, Du machste täglich eine Skitour!


----------



## trhaflhow (12. Dezember 2013)

Beide Male nein

Ziel ist aber unter die erste 10 zu kommen.
Schwierig, aber man muss ja die Latte hoch hängen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (14. Dezember 2013)

Heute das feste Vorhaben gehabt mal wieder draußen zu biken. Auf dem Weg zum anziehen leider am Velux-Fenster vobeigegangen, auf dem schon wieder die Tropfen zu sehen waren. Also doch wieder auf die Rolle...
Mal schauen, vielleicht klappt es ja morgen.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. Dezember 2013)

Wieder Regen, also doch nur Fitnessbutze...


----------



## wintergriller (16. Dezember 2013)

Eigentlich wollte ich am Samstag schon raus aufs Rad, aber bei der ekligen Mischung die da vom Himmel fiel habe ich verzichtet. War irgendwas zwischen Eisregen und Schnee 
Beim morgendlichen Laufen dann auch fast direkt auf die Nase gelegt...  Spiegelglatt!

Gestern dann perfektes Wetter: Knapp über 0°C und ab Mittag sogar etwas Sonne  Zum Abschluss der Tour gabe es dann auf dem Schmittener Weihnachtsmarkt noch zwei heisse Hugos  und lecker Köttbullar


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Dezember 2013)

Am Bodensee haben wir auch meist Nebel, etwas Schnee oder Schneeregen gehabt und feuchten Frost 

Nur Gestern wars schön... da mußte ich Krankenbesuche machen und saß den ganzen Tag im Auto... 

Drum doch am Samstag raus zum biken gewesen! Wenn man sich mal überwunden hat, macht es riesig Spaß!
Hier die Bilder (hatte sie auch bei den Bionicons gepostet, aber da liest hier sicherlich Keiner, drum poste ich sie einfach nochmals )

Bergauf ist im Winter irgendwie alles viel steiler... 
Also schieben, doch - nix da - das HR blockiert im Hinterbau (nur beim Schieben, nicht beim Fahren):









Also tragen, doch auch das Ironwood ist im Winter scheinbar noch schwerer geworden  







Dann aber, die Frisur sitzt und "Der Kaiser" hält 






Trails sind wir natürlich etliche gefahren, da aber auch gerutscht,  soviele Blätter, Eis und Schnee, eine interessante Mischung...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. Dezember 2013)

Tataaaaa volle 8 Punkte für den Weg von der Arbeit nach Hause. Ohne die tatkräftige Unterstütung von Ardent und Minion in Zusammenarbeit mit Gegenwind wäre diese Leistung nicht möglich gewesen 
Egal, trocken wars und schööööön wieder draußen zu biken 

 @Votec Tox: Nette Bilder, auf Schnee warte ich hier noch. War heute bei fast 10°C mit Sommerhandschuhen unterwegs.


----------



## Itzy (16. Dezember 2013)

Die Welt ist doch ein Dorf... Votec, mir kamen deine Bilder irgendwie bekannt vor... und siehe da, ich habe sie schon im Gesichterbuch gesehen  Du bist also mit der lieben Bettina unterwegs, mit der ich im Sommer einen kleinen Technikkurs gemacht habe  und die ich jobbedingt kennengelernt habe. Wart ihr wieder auf dem Schiener Berg unterwegs??

Bei mir im Moment immer noch wenig Sport, Kieferbeschwerden sind hartnäckig, von daher nur schwimmen und Zumba.


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Dezember 2013)

Wirklich ein Dorf 
Wir haben am Mittwoch Nachmittag eine MtB-Maedelsgruppe, da ist auch Bettina dabei und ab und zu fahren manche von uns dann auch am Samstag zusammen.
Momentan - im Winter - jedoch fahren aus unserer Gruppe meist nur so 2-4 regelmaessig, im Sommer deutlich mehr 
Und ja wir waren am Schiener Berg )
Dir gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (25. Dezember 2013)

Frohe Weihnachten und ein gesundes neues Jahr.
Das Warten auf des Christkind ist nun vorbei.
Das Warten auf den Schnee........


----------



## Votec Tox (25. Dezember 2013)

... geht weiter...
Ebenso Euch allen schöne Feiertage!
Gestern war dafür perfektes MtB-Wetter.
Trotzdem, mag lieber Schnee haben ;-))

@trhalflow: Was ist denn Drytooling? Und seit Ihr noch im Skiurlaub? Dann weiterhin viel Spaß!


----------



## trhaflhow (26. Dezember 2013)

Wir sind (leider) schon wieder zu Hause, ich muss nächste Woche arbeiten


----------



## trhaflhow (26. Dezember 2013)

Bei dieser schei €€ neuen Foren Software darfste - zumindest mit dem iPad -alles mehrfach schreiben.
Wie im RR Forum, deshalb bin ich dort so gut wie nicht mehr.
Drytooling kannst bitte selbst google, wenns dich interessiert. Ich tipps jetzt nicht noch ein 3. Mal


----------



## trhaflhow (31. März 2014)

Hallo liebe Aktiven Sofaladies. Hat wieder mal Spass gemacht. Wünsche allen einen schönen und unfallfreien Sommer


----------



## Votec Tox (3. April 2014)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Aktiven Sofaladies. Hat wieder mal Spass gemacht. Wünsche allen einen schönen und unfallfreien Sommer



Kann man so stehen lassen 
Nur ich Trottel dachte, man kann 2 Wochen nachtragen, komme gerade aus meinem 9 tägigen Skiurlaub zurück und somit bleiben 6 Tage Skitouren, MtB und Skifahren "ungepunktet"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trhaflhow (4. April 2014)

Schade, auch dass es am Mittwoch in Davos nicht mit dem gemeinsamen  Skifahren geklappt hat. Ich bin in der Mittagspause brav bei Schneiders auf der Terrasse gesessen. Hatte 2 Gründe. Ich musste von der letzten Woche meine Beine regenerieren und es gab Anwesenheitskontrolle bei jedem Kurs


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo ans Sofanordwandteam bzw. Interessierten!
Wer hätte den diese Saison wieder Lust mitzumachen?
Fände es schön, wenn ein Team mit diesem Namen weiter besteht.


----------



## isali (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde eventuell mitmachen wollen. Allerdings fahre ich leider kein Mountainbike mehr. Aber mein täglicher Arbeitsweg beträgt 15 km. Also 30km/Tag kämen zusammen, vorausgesetzt, ich kann mich auch bei Mistwetter dazu überwinden, zu fahren.


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Oktober 2014)

Prima, das ist ja schon mal was
Aber warum kein MtB mehr, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. Oktober 2014)

Team ist angelegt, tragt euch einfach ein! 
Auf einen schööönen (hoffentlich weißen) Winter!


----------



## trhaflhow (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin dieses Jahr nicht dabei.
Euch viel Spass


----------



## Votec Tox (29. Oktober 2014)

Schade - und warum nicht?


----------



## wintergriller (31. Oktober 2014)

Bin wieder dabei


----------



## Votec Tox (31. Oktober 2014)

Klasse! Und wenn sich Frau Rauscher angemeldet hat, sind wir schon Vier,
also noch ein Platz frei!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (31. Oktober 2014)

Gerne! Mache ich wenn ich morgen wieder am Rechner bin! 


 iPhone Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (1. November 2014)

Prima - mit Dir und Miss Oldie wären wir dann komplett


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. November 2014)

so, da bin ich


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. November 2014)

@trhaflhow: Schade das du dieses Jahr nicht dabei bist, hoffentlich nicht gesunheitlich bedingt!

Alle anderen:
Habe gerade alle Teammitglieder bestätigt. Schön, dass wir wieder zu fünft an den Start gehen!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. November 2014)

ja juhu! Das Wetter diese Woche ist vielversprechend! Vielleicht schaffe ich es mich aufzuraffen und das Rad zur Arbeit zu nehmen, oder sogar eine Feierabend-Nightride-Runde...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. November 2014)

zählt Yoga eigentlich auch?


----------



## wintergriller (3. November 2014)

Zum Start wollte ich heute eigentlich direkt mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, gestern alles vorbereitet: Heute früh dann Regen und heftiger Wind. So hatte ich dann keinen Bock auf 30km durch den Wald.... Guter Fehlstart!
Aber der Pokal ist ja noch lang


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. November 2014)

Mein Feierabend hat wieder länger als gedacht auf sich warten lassen, daher heute keine Bewegung mehr. 
Arbeitsweg per Bike zu bestreiten geht bei mir leider nicht mehr, mangels Dusche am neuen Arbeitsplatz.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. November 2014)

so, nachdem Yoga heute echt anstrengend war, habe ich mal 60 Min. eingetragen (30 Min. war eher rumliegen und entspannen angesagt  )

Die ersten 2 Punkte, juhuuuu !

Und morgen will ich mit dem Rad zur Arbeit, habe mir extra eine neue stvzo-zugelassene Lampe gekauft


----------



## MissOldie (4. November 2014)

Wow, ihr seid alle schon so fleißig.

Mein Sohn hatte am Wochenende leider einen Autounfall (er ist unverletzt, aber Auto ist Schrott), so dass erst mal einiges an Formalitäten erledigt werden musste (Verwertbares aus dem Auto ausbauen, Verschrottungsauftrag geben, Versicherung, etc.). Daher gestern keine Zeit für Sport gehabt. Ich habe gestern Abend um halb neun die Nordwand meines Sofas erklommen. Darf ich dafür Punkte eintragen? 

Ich hoffe, dass ich heute mal eine Runde auf dem Rad drehen kann...

Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit mache ich nur ab und zu im Sommer. Jetzt würde ich aussehen wie ein Schwein, da mein Weg überwiegend durch Wald und Felder geht. Und duschen kann ich im Büro auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintergriller (4. November 2014)

MissOldie schrieb:


> Wow, ihr seid alle schon so fleißig.
> 
> Mein Sohn hatte am Wochenende leider einen Autounfall (er ist unverletzt, aber Auto ist Schrott), so dass erst mal einiges an Formalitäten erledigt werden musste (Verwertbares aus dem Auto ausbauen, Verschrottungsauftrag geben, Versicherung, etc.). Daher gestern keine Zeit für Sport gehabt. Ich habe gestern Abend um halb neun die Nordwand meines Sofas erklommen. Darf ich dafür Punkte eintragen?
> 
> ...



Ohje, Unfall ist immer doof  Auch wenn es "nur" um kaputtes Material geht!

Habe ich das richtig in Erinnerung, dass Du in Hunoldstal wohnst? Vielleicht klappt es ja mal mit einer gemeinsamen Tour bzw. Nightride!
Mein Arbeitsweg führt von Schmitten nach Frankfurt: Ist im Winter meist eine schlammige Angelegenheit, aber ich kann auf der Arbeit duschen  
Trotzdem fahre ich bei Regen auch lieber mit dem Auto 

Heute und morgen gibt es von mir wohl keine Punkte: Habe nachher noch einen Termin und morgen bis 17Uhr eine Schulung...Also wohl nur Sofawestwandbesteigung am Abend


----------



## MissOldie (4. November 2014)

Ich wohne in Grävenwiesbach und arbeite in Wehrheim Friedrichsthal. Wir können gerne mal zusammen fahren. Allerdings sage ich gleich, dass ich nicht gerade schnell fahre. Bergauf ist bei mir eher Schneckentempo angesagt.


----------



## Votec Tox (5. November 2014)

Euch allen einen schönen Sofanordwandabend 
Und Miss Oldie, zum Glück ist Deinem Sohn bei seinem Unfall nichts passiert!


----------



## MissOldie (6. November 2014)

Ja, wir sind auch happy, dass er nicht verletzt ist. Nachdem ich das Auto gesehen habe, bin ich um so dankbarer.

So, ich habe jetzt auch endlich meine ersten Punkte eingefahren.

Das war meine erste Fahrt im Dunkeln.  Fühlt sich schon komisch an, wenn man nur so ein kleines Blickfeld hat und nicht so weit nach vorne schauen kann. Geht das nur mir so oder fahrt ihr auch angespannter als bei Tag?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. November 2014)

hmm, ich hab das noch nicht oft gemacht, fand es aber (mit wirklich guter Lampe) irgendwie ziemlich "befreiend" weil ich mich nicht habe ablenken lassen durch Dinge die ich eben nicht sehe  
Ich war viel mehr konzentriert auf mich und das Bike und habe das Rad viel mehr "selbst tun" lassen. Im Dunkeln bringt es mich z.B. nicht so aus dem Konzept, wenn man das Radl bisschen wegrutscht weil ich ne Wurzel nicht gesehen habe... Also ich fand mich erstaunlich entspannt


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (7. November 2014)

Ich finde Nightrides Klasse, allerdings nur mit entsprechender Beleuchtung. Heißt ich habe eine Lampe am Lenker und eine auf dem Helm. So lange ich sehe wo ich hinfahre bin ich auch im dunkeln entspannt unterwegs.
MissOldie, du sagst du kannst nicht so weit nach vorne sehen, was hast du denn für eine Lampe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissOldie (7. November 2014)

Das darf ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht sagen, aber es ist eine Aldi-Lampe. Die habe ich mir vor 2 oder 3 Jahren gekauft, um zu testen, ob das überhaupt etwas für mich ist. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich demnächst etwad besseres zulegen. Einen passenden Threat dazu gibt es ja schon.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (8. November 2014)

Mit vernünftiger Beleuchtung macht das biken im Dustern deutlich mehr Spass und eine Lampe muss nicht teuer sein. Habe unter anderem eine von diesen "Chinalampen", günstig und extrem hell.
Versuch es mal bei dx.com in der Kategorie "Sports & Outdoor" gibt es "Bike Lights". Kopflampen findest du unter "Lights and Lightings" - "Headlamps".
Schwachpunkt bei den Lampen ist wenn überhaupt der Akku, den bekommt man im allgemeinen auch im örtlichen Fachhandel und kann ihn einfach austauschen.

Nachtrag: Am interessantesten ist wohl "Bike Lights" in "Lights and Lightings"


----------



## wintergriller (10. November 2014)

MissOldie schrieb:


> Das darf ich wahrscheinlich gar nicht sagen, aber es ist eine Aldi-Lampe. Die habe ich mir vor 2 oder 3 Jahren gekauft, um zu testen, ob das überhaupt etwas für mich ist. Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich demnächst etwad besseres zulegen. Einen passenden Threat dazu gibt es ja schon.



Wir haben hier drei Magicshine und zwei Hope Lampen im Einsatz. Akkuprobleme kann ich nicht bestätigen. Bisher habe ich nur Probleme mit den beiden Hopes: Irgendwie sind die Steckverbindungen Akku<->Ladegerät Mist. Das Laden funktioniert mit den Originalladegeräten nicht mehr, mit dem Magicshine Ladegerät an den Hopes klappt das Laden dafür bestens  

Ich kann auch den Einsatz von zwei Lampen beim Biken empfehlen: Eine am Lenker und eine am Helm um auch genau dort Licht zu haben, wo man gerade hinschaut!

Falls Du die Lampen mal real sehen willst lässt sich das sicherlich organisieren!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. November 2014)

Habe doch eine Möglichkeit gefunden den Arbeitsweg zu radeln. 
Habe gestern das Auto vor der Muckibude abgestellt und bin von dort aus gestartet. Heute morgen also bis zur Muckibude und dort duschen. Dann mit dem Auto die letzten zwei Kilometer zur Firma. Ist zwar etwas umständlich aber ich musste heute wieder einmal feststellen, das ich gerade morgens (Start heute 5:50Uhr) gerne mit dem Rad fahre. Bis ich dann auf der Arbeit bin, sind die Augen auf jeden Fall offen.
Wiederholung ist also garantiert, schließlich suche ich noch nach der optimalen Fahrstrecke


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. November 2014)

Hut ab ! Mir fällt es gerade schwer mich zu irgendwas zu motivieren ...


----------



## wintergriller (13. November 2014)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Habe doch eine Möglichkeit gefunden den Arbeitsweg zu radeln.
> Habe gestern das Auto vor der Muckibude abgestellt und bin von dort aus gestartet. Heute morgen also bis zur Muckibude und dort duschen. Dann mit dem Auto die letzten zwei Kilometer zur Firma. Ist zwar etwas umständlich aber ich musste heute wieder einmal feststellen, das ich gerade morgens (Start heute 5:50Uhr) gerne mit dem Rad fahre. Bis ich dann auf der Arbeit bin, sind die Augen auf jeden Fall offen.
> Wiederholung ist also garantiert, schließlich suche ich noch nach der optimalen Fahrstrecke



Kommt mir ein bischen bekannt vor 
Ich habe zur Arbeit einfach ca.30km, morgens sind es 400hm und nachmittags 800hm. Ich fahre eigentlich auch am liebsten sehr früh morgens. Start ist dann so zwischen 5 und 6:30Uhr. Je nachdem ob ich vorher noch Zuhause kurz was erledigen will, oder ob ich evtl. relativ früh schon geschäftliche Termine habe.
Manchmal mache ich es mir auch einfach und lass mich nachmittags von meinem Mann abholen. Wir habe teilweise den gleichen Arbeitsweg, so dass es kein Problem ist nachmittags das Rad auch mal ins Auto zu werfen! Wenn es morgens schlechtes Wetter ist und es tagsüber besser werden soll geht es natürlich auch anders herum: Morgens bringen lassen und nachmittags eine ausgedehnte Runde heimwärts 

Ansonsten habe ich mitllerweile sowohl fürs MTB als auch fürs Rennrad einige gute Strecken. Mit dem MTB war das eigentlich kein Problem schöne Srecken zu finden, mit dem Rennrad habe ich allerdings einige Versuche gebraucht  
Bin immer irgendwie gefahren, habe das ganze mit Runtastic aufgezeichnet und anschliesend online gekuckt was alternativ noch möglich gewesen wäre -> Habe so dann eine schöne, fast ampelfreie Strecke mit hohem Wirtschaftweganteil gefunden!


Am WE gibt es keine Punkte von mir: Wir fahren morgen nach Dresden zum Sightseeing


----------



## Frau Rauscher (13. November 2014)

oh, Dresden sightseein zählt aber fast zu alternativen Sportarten 
Viel Spaß dort, ist eine sehr schöne und nette Stadt!

Heute hat mich die uBahn-Fahrerei SO angenervt, dass ich eigentlich beschlossen habe, morgen mit dem Rad zu fahren! Mal sehen ob ich diese Idee morgen früh immer noch so doll finde


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. November 2014)

Weitgehend ampelfrei ist gut! Genau danach suche ich auch. Sind aktuell 33km auf Radwegen, für den Rückweg stark ausbaufähig 

Ist jetzt keine besonders spannende Strecke, ich finde die Kurbelei am Morgen aber einfach entspannend. Hat fast was meditatives 
Versuch es mal, ist auf jeden Fall besser als Öffis!

wintergriller: viel Spass in Dresden!


----------



## Votec Tox (14. November 2014)

Jau, viel Spaß in Dresden!
Und klasse, daß Ihr so viele Radlpunkte sammelt 
Bei mir gabs Heute nur zwei alternative Pünktchen,
aber dafür Skifahren - Saisoneröffnung in Davos 

Hilfe, meine Ski sind geschrumpft! 






Morgen darf ich arbeiten, da gibts kaum Punkte...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (16. November 2014)

ui! Schon im Schnee unterwegs! 

Ich hab dieses Jahr mal so richtig Lust auf Rutschen auf Brettern im Schnee! Ich hoffe dass es wieder ein richtiger Winter mit VIEL Schnee wird...
Möchte mir mal wieder ein Paar Ski zulegen nach 15 Jahren Snowboarden 


Sagt mal, kann man beim Winterpokal diese blöden Trophäen & Co Benachrichtigungen ausschalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (17. November 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ...
> Sagt mal, kann man beim Winterpokal diese blöden Trophäen & Co Benachrichtigungen ausschalten?


Einfach faul auf dem Nordwandsofa sitzen bleiben 
Nee, keine Ahnung, habe ich mich auch schon gefragt.

Und es liegt schon richtig viel Schnee - zumindest für November 
Guck mal z.B. hier:
http://www.slf.ch/schneeinfo/messwerte/stationsdaten/rk50_sd_c_DE


----------



## Votec Tox (20. November 2014)

Am WE gibts vielleicht mal Bilder vom Radeln aber Heute gabs die erste Skitour in dieser Wintersaison 






Wir sind am Rhinerhorn hoch und oben 15 bis 20 cm feinster Pulver, es war traumhaft und das im November!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. November 2014)

oh schön! Ach so langsam freu ich mich doch auf Schnee  Ich hoffe es gibt reichlich davon!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. November 2014)

heute endlich mal wieder Punkte gemacht, und die waren wirklich verdient... 
erst ne knackige Auffahrt, dann noch lustige 300hm Bike-auf-dem-Buckel-hochtragen (ich hasse es!) und runter ging es wirklich nen anspruchsvollen Spitzkehren-Massaker-Trail... holla... 
Aber oben am Berg waren es sagenhafte 10°, supersonnig und warm. Schee


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Dezember 2014)

ruhig auf der Sofanordwand 

Heute sind es eher sagenhafte -10° und ich hab im letzten Monat nicht wirklich viel geleistet 
Aber auf La Palma werde ich! Ich versuche meine Zeiten alle zu notieren oder auch gleich einzutragen!

Frohes Strampeln euch, und einen guten Start rüber ins neue Jahr !


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (31. Dezember 2014)

Na dann viel Spass auf La Palma!

Hier ist es schon wieder grau und es nieselt bei 5°C fleißig vor sich hin. Hatten zwei Tage Frost die natürlich genutzt wurden. Die Wettervorhersage fürs Neujahrsbiken sieht leider wieder schlecht aus. 

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Januar 2015)

Wünsche Euch auch ein schönes Neues Jahr, viele fröhliche Bikestunden und eine gesunde Zeit!
Wir waren ein paar Tage Skifahren und hier mal wieder ein paar Bilder :

Anfangs kalt und viel Schnee, der aber nötig war:






Dann Neuschnee und viel Sonne, haben schön gewohnt:






Der kleine Ort mit seinen 45 Einwohnern:






Überdiese Brücke mußt Du fahren...
um dorthin zu kommen (na wer weiß wo es ist )






Und "Powdern", daß es eine Freude war:





Grüße!


----------



## Mausoline (4. Januar 2015)

Davos oder Flims Laax..........da treibst du dich doch öfters rum?..........Neid




_Oh sorry, ich gehör ja hier gar nicht rein, duck und weg_


----------



## Votec Tox (4. Januar 2015)

@Mausoline 
Also das Skibild ist natürlich auf Pischa/Davos. Hast Du richtig erkannt 
Der Ort mit den 45 Einwohnern ist Schuders, zu dem die Salginatobelbrücke führt, welche übrigens ein Weltmonument ist.
Und schreiben darfst Du hier natürlich gern, sind doch nicht eingesperrt auf unserem Sofa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (17. Oktober 2015)

Grab aus... 
Also Mädels, wer wäre denn wieder auf dem Nordwandsofa dabei?


----------



## Votec Tox (21. Oktober 2015)

@turbo.huhnchen und die Anderen 
Huhu, wo seit Ihr? Der November naht


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. Oktober 2015)

Schon lange nicht mehr im Forum gewesen, unt trotz dem alles wiedergefunden 
Team ist eingetragen. Wer ist denn wieder dabei?
Habe eine Anfrage von magic^desire ob wir noch Platz haben im Team.


----------



## wintergriller (22. Oktober 2015)

Aloha,
bin dieses Jahr in einem anderen, lokalen Team ;-)

Gruß,
Daniela


----------



## magic^desire (26. Oktober 2015)

ich würde gern ins Team


----------



## magic^desire (26. Oktober 2015)

ich würde gern ins Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (26. Oktober 2015)

Dann sage ich mal Willkommen! Team ist angelegt, kannst dich einfach eintragen.

Wer ist sonst noch wieder dabei?


----------



## Estrella (27. Oktober 2015)

Hallo, ich bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem Team. Hättet ihr noch ein Plätzchen frei?


----------



## murmel04 (27. Oktober 2015)

Hey, ich hab auch einen Antrag gestellt. 

Bin mal gespannt

Grüße Murmel


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

@Votec Tox ich gehe davon aus, dass du wieder mitmachst. Hast du dich schon eingetragen? Ich habe keine Anfrage um die Mitgliedschafte zu bestätigen.

@wintergriller Danke für die Rückmeldung. Viel Spass im neuen Team!

Ich habe gesehen, dass Frau Rauscher schon in einem anderen Team ist, daher noch ein Platz frei.

@MissOldie bist du wieder dabei? 

@magic^desire 
Erste Anfrage - erster freier Platz. Einfach Mitgliedschaft beantragen, damit ich bestätigen kann.

@Estrella 
Zweite Anfrage - zweiter freier Platz. Einfach Mitgliedschaft beantragen, damit ich bestätigen kann.


----------



## Estrella (27. Oktober 2015)

Na das ist ja richtig spannend hier Mitgliedschaft ist beantragt!


----------



## murmel04 (27. Oktober 2015)

Na ja Antrag hab ich ja auch gestellt


----------



## magic^desire (28. Oktober 2015)

ich würd mich ja gern anmelden aber weder unter Nordwandsofa geschweigedenn under sofawandfahrer find ich eine Gruppe ... kann mir mal bitte jemand nen link zukommen lassen vom der WP Gruppe  wäre mega nett lg jane


----------



## magic^desire (28. Oktober 2015)

habs gefunden


----------



## -Alissa- (28. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen  Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach einem Team für ein bisschen Motivation für den Winter.  Würde mich freuen wenn ihr noch ein Plätzchen frei habt


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. Oktober 2015)

Mensch, hier ist ja mal richtig was los!

magic^desire und Estrella, ihr seid schon im Team aufgenommen. Alle anderen müssen sich noch etwas gedulden, da ich noch auf Rückmeldung warte.
Habe übrigens gestern Abend noch eine Anfrage von Perlenkette per PN bekommen, die Warteliste wird also immer länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estrella (28. Oktober 2015)

Oh prima! Da freue ich mich!


----------



## Votec Tox (28. Oktober 2015)

Klasse, daß sich was tut. Dachte schon das Nordwandteam würde nur dezimiert zustandekommen 
Wo sind eigentlich die alten Teammitglieder geblieben?
Ein Herzliches Willkommen aber an die Neuen 
@Estrella: Fährts Du Motorrad? Also eine Kawasaki Estrella?


----------



## wintergriller (29. Oktober 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Klasse, daß sich was tut. Dachte schon das Nordwandteam würde nur dezimiert zustandekommen
> Wo sind eigentlich die alten Teammitglieder geblieben?



Ich habe mich ordnungsgemäß abgemeldet  Bin dieses Jahr wieder im regionalen Rhein-Main/Taunus Team und hoffe , dass wir dort mal eine gemeinsame Tour auf die Kette kriegen....

Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spass und Kette rechts: Montag geht's los


----------



## Estrella (29. Oktober 2015)

Nee, Motorrad fahre ich nicht. Aber ich trinke gern in Spanien das Sternchen-Bier Naja, heute würde ich auch einen anderen Namen wählen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Alissa, habe deine Mitgliedschaft abgelehnt, da Murmel schon vor dir angefragt hat und mehr als 5 im Team geht nicht, Sorry. Habe gesehen die bike-planet-ladies sind noch nicht vollständig, vielleicht magst du da mal anfragen.

@murmel04 bist dabei!

Und damit haben wir die erste Hürde genommen und gehen auch dieses Jahr mit einem kompletten Team an den Start!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (2. November 2015)

Hatte heute Urlaub und hab gleich mal den Anfang gemacht mit einer schönen Hausrunde über den Kupferschmiedetrail. Morgen gehts zum Bouldern in die Halle.


----------



## Cristina (12. November 2015)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wo sind eigentlich die alten Teammitglieder geblieben?



Hallo Ihr Lieben,
ich verfolge leider nur sporadisch das Forum, aber es freut mich, dass das Team noch weiterhin so angagiert ist.
Ich hoffe das ich auch im Winter zum Fahren komme...
Viel Spaß und ich drück Euch die Daumen 

LG Cristina


----------



## magic^desire (14. November 2015)

hey Votec Tox kann es sein das du damals beim 1. Ladis Treff im Harz dabei warst ?


----------



## Votec Tox (15. November 2015)

@maqic^desire: War leider noch bei keinem Ladies Treffen dabei, allerdings war ich schon im Harz biken 

Und @all im Team: Zur Zeit haben wir den schönsten November am Bodensee an den ich mich erinnern kann,
jeden Tag Sonne, Heute bis 18 Grad warm! Normalerweise haben wir im November nahezu jeden Tag Nebel,
der sich auch meist nicht verzieht. Was für ein Geschenk! (Am kommenden WE soll es allerdings Schneeregen geben,
November eben...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. November 2015)

Von schönem November kann ich diese Woche nur träumen. Hier pladdert es was ständig. Wollte heute einen Nightride starten, allerdings regnet es schon wieder. Zur Zeit ist daher eher Indoorsport angesagt.


Hey Cristina, schön von dir zu hören! Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja mal wieder im Harz ne Runde auf Langlaufski zu drehen?!?


----------



## Cristina (16. November 2015)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Hey Cristina, schön von dir zu hören! Vielleicht schaffen wir es ja mal wieder im Harz ne Runde auf Langlaufski zu drehen?!?



Sehr gerne, ich kämpfe schon seit August mit einer Sehnenscheidenentzündung an beiden Ellenbogen....
...und das kann noch dauern...... :-(


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (18. November 2015)

Autsch, wie gemein. Gute Besserung!

Ich habe heute die unerwartete Regenpause für den ersten Nightride der Saison mit jeder Menge (Gegen)wind und einem Platten dank Dornenbüschen genutzt.


----------



## Votec Tox (19. November 2015)

@Cristina: Gute Besserung und guten Heilungsverlauf!
@turbo.huhnchen: Könnte jetzt schreiben, daß es Gestern Morgen schon 15 Grad und nach dem Mittag sonnige 22 Grad waren und Heute auch nochmals 17 Grad, mußte aber arbeiten.
Ab Morgen ist sehr viel Regen und am WE angeblich Schnee angesagt...


----------



## murmel04 (19. November 2015)

Also Mädels jetzt muss ich echt  wenn ich von eurem Wetter lese.
Hab schon ganz vergessen wie die Sonne aussieht.
Kalt ist es nicht, aber sehr windig und sehr wolkig und regnerisch seit ein paar Tagen


----------



## Cristina (19. November 2015)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Autsch, wie gemein. Gute Besserung!
> 
> 
> Votec Tox schrieb:
> ...



Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. November 2015)

Habe gestern noch einige wenige Sonnenstrahlen getankt.







Heute gab es dann den ersten Schneegen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (8. Dezember 2015)

Hi die Damen,

mich hat es erwischt. Draußen ist weltbestes Wetter, die Sonnes scheint, wir haben 13°C und ich passe schon seit Freitag auf, dass keiner das Sofa klaut. Verdammte Rotzerei... Punkte gibt es von mir also erst wieder ab nächste Woche.


----------



## murmel04 (8. Dezember 2015)

Gute Besserung , bin zwar nicht krank ( Gott sei dank) aber bei mir hindert diese andere Geschichte das zu tun was Spaß macht


----------



## Votec Tox (8. Dezember 2015)

@turbo.huhnchen und @murmel04 
Dann wünsche ich Euch Beiden Gute Besserung bzw., daß ihr bald wieder biken könnt! 
Dafür haben wir hier den ganzen Tag Nebel, aber kein Grund zu klagen, Biken geht trotzdem und am Sonntag war ich dann einen Tag in der Sonne beim Skifahren


----------



## Cristina (23. Dezember 2015)

Liebe Sofanordwand,

ich wünsche Euch eine schöne Weihnacht 
und kommt heile ins Neue Jahr 

Ich befinde mich mit 18 Grad eher in der Sonnenwestwand....

LG Cristina


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. Januar 2016)

Bin auch wieder dabei. Habe den gestrigen Tag für eine kleine runde im Schneetreiben genutzt.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. Januar 2016)

Ach ja, ich wünsche auch allen natürlich ein frohes neues Jahr!!!


----------



## Votec Tox (5. Januar 2016)

Auch von mir ein Schönes Neues Jahr und viele Bikekilometer/Höhenmeter...
Und ein Photo mit Schnee


----------



## Estrella (10. Januar 2016)

Ich lebe auch noch und wünsche euch ein tolles Neues Jahr mit vielen sonnigen Radstunden! War die letzten Wochen etwas angeschlagen, aber nun ist der Spuk vorbei hoffe ich :-D leider komme ich nicht sooo viel zum radeln wie ihr,  ich verbringe auch viele Stunden auf dem Spielplatz mit meinem kleinen Söhnchen <3 aber ich tue was ich kann \m/


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. März 2016)

Und schon ist der Winter wieder vorbei. Habe gerade noch die letzten kläglichen Pünktchen von Sonntag einetragen. Für mich ne echt miese Wintersaison... erst totalausfall weil krank und jetzt zickt das Knie rum. Hoffentlich kriegt sich das mal wieder ein, damit der Sommer nicht genauso mau wird...

Ich sage: Tschüss Winterpokal    und wünsche euch einen schönen Sommer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (10. Oktober 2016)

Huhu  
Mal wieder - wie jedes Jahr - wer wäre denn wieder dabei?


----------



## murmel04 (10. Oktober 2016)

Ich wenn ich wieder darf


----------



## Votec Tox (15. Oktober 2016)

@turbo.huhnchen  Würdest Du uns wieder anmelden , mit murmel04 wären wir dann ja immerhin schon zu Dritt.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. Oktober 2016)

Bin natürlich wieder dabei! Sobald die Teams angemeldet werden können geht es los (ist scheinbar noch nicht freigeschaltet).


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Oktober 2016)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> ...(ist scheinbar noch nicht freigeschaltet).


Glaube jetzt müßte es funktionieren, jedenfalls haben sich schon andere Teams angemeldet.
Vielen Dank für Deine Mühe.


----------



## murmel04 (17. Oktober 2016)

Danke 

Jetzt fehlen uns nur noch 2 Mädels .

Na ja kommt noch, spätestens wenns Wetter wirklich schlecht wird ....


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. Oktober 2016)

Funzt, Team ist eingetragen!


----------



## Votec Tox (18. Oktober 2016)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Funzt, Team ist eingetragen!


 Merci und "klopf, klopf" habe mich "beworben"


----------



## murmel04 (18. Oktober 2016)

Antrag gestellt .

Ach man bin ich verplant,
Ganz vergessen das ich ja erst den Antrag stellen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. Oktober 2016)

Anträge angenommen!


----------



## murmel04 (19. Oktober 2016)

Danke


----------



## murmel04 (26. Oktober 2016)

Hey Mädels, ich hab mich wieder abgemeldet. Hab gerade mal einen Antrag gestellt in einem Team wo ich ab und an mit den Mädels um die Bäume ziehe.


----------



## Votec Tox (26. Oktober 2016)

Sehr schade - aber verständlich. Also Mädels, wer noch kein Team hat, wir suchen noch!


----------



## murmel04 (26. Oktober 2016)

Danke fürs Verständnis 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. Oktober 2016)

Schade, trotz dem einen schönen und sportlichen Winter!

Mädels meldet euch! Wir können doch nicht nur zu zweit starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. Oktober 2016)

Juhuuu Ladies, hier sind noch 3 Plätze frei!

Wer radelt mir uns durch den Winterpokal?


----------



## Votec Tox (30. Oktober 2016)

@turbo.huhnchen Habe nun drei aus unserer "Mädels-MtB-Gruppe gefragt, ob sie uns unterstützen würden.
Alter der Damen zwichscn 48 und 56 Jahren aber sie biken auch im Winter oder laufen oder fahren Ski.


----------



## Lenka K. (3. November 2016)

Hallo @turbo.huhnchen und @Votec Tox, sucht ihr immer noch nach Verstärkung?

Habe mich entschlossen, in diesem Jahr doch im WP mitzumachen, obwohl ich es im Winter eher mit der Nordwand (Skitouren, Klettern) hab', als mit dem Radeln. Aber auch so sollten einige Punkte zusammenkommen.

Bewerbe mich jetzt bei euch im Team und es würde mich freuen, wenn's klappen würde .

Servus,

   Lenka K.


----------



## Votec Tox (3. November 2016)

@Lenka K. und @turbo.huhnchen : das wäre klasse! 
Von den drei Bikemädels hat eine schon abgesagt und die anderen Beiden überlegen es sich noch...
Schön, daß Du mitmachen möchtest.


----------



## Lenka K. (3. November 2016)

Schön! 

Dann kann ich -- sobald mich @turbo.huhnchen als Teammitglied bestätigt hat -- gleich ein Paar Alternativpunkte beisteuern.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. November 2016)

Hallo Lenka, herzlich willkommen im Team!


----------



## nikka (4. November 2016)

Ist bei euch noch ein Plätzchen frei?
Ich habe dieses Jahr den Start vom WP völlig verpennt....
Habe ein eigenes Team gegründet (Ladies only- last minute!), würde das aber wieder löschen, wenn bei euch noch ein Plätzchen frei wäre.

VG Nikka


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. November 2016)

Genau ein Platz ist noch frei. Du bist herzlich eingeladen!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (5. November 2016)

Ähm ich hoffe ich bin nicht zu vorschnell... Votec_Tox hast du von deinen Bikemädels noch was gehört?


----------



## nikka (5. November 2016)

Habe gerade erstmal die Löschung von meinem Team beantragt, erst dann kann ich offensichtlich bei euch den Antrag stellen.
KOmpliziert alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (5. November 2016)

Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst. Prima, dann wären wir komplett


----------



## nikka (6. November 2016)

Antrag gestellt!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. November 2016)

Juhuuu, das Team ist vollständig!


----------



## nikka (6. November 2016)

cool, ich bin dabei!
auf einen schönen winterpokal und eine stattliche zahl von pünktchen


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. November 2016)

Hier mal ein Paar Impressionen 

Letzte Woche Freitag auf dem Weg zum Aussichtsturm






Dann am Samstag viel Strecke gemacht. Trailanteil war gering, dafür aber schööön.





Und zum Schluss noch der erste Frost auf dem Arbeitsweg (nach Hause). 
Es ist so schön, wenn der Untergrund im Lampenlicht glitzert und es unter den Reifen knirscht.


----------



## Lenka K. (29. November 2016)

@turbo.huhnchen Nette Idee!


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Dezember 2016)

Punktesammeln in den Bergen

Wenig Punkte, grosses Kino .


----------



## Mausoline (3. Dezember 2016)

Fremder Fred sorry 
aber klasse Fotos  wow


----------



## Schwimmer (4. Dezember 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Punktesammeln in den Bergen
> 
> Wenig Punkte, grosses Kino .
> 
> ...



... sehr sehr großes Kino ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (4. Dezember 2016)

Fremder Fred, aber das gefällt (natürlich) auch mir  . Wunderschöne Gegend.


----------



## Votec Tox (6. Dezember 2016)

Lenkas Bilder sind wirklich ein Traum! 

Habe nur ein unscharfes "schnelles Bild" von Gestern am späten Nachmittag im Dunkeln auf dem Hometrail, das mein Bikekumpel mit dem Händi aufnahm:
"Wer reitet so spät durch Nacht und Wind?" 





Natürlich sieht man die Steilheit des Trails nicht, aber immerhin das durch die Steilheit etwas querkommende Hinterrad,
man kann dort eigentlich am Besten mit dem Heck des Rades lenken, den Lenker besser nicht einschlagen


----------



## Lenka K. (7. Dezember 2016)

@Votec Tox Äktschn ist immer gut, dazu in der Nacht: Respekt!

War heut' auch fleissig.
Und eigentlich hätte ich dank @sommerfrische vorgewarnt sein müssen. Aber nein, Eis gibt's doch auf meiner sonnigen Lieblingsherbsttour bestimmt nicht! Tja, da hatte ich die Rechnung ohne die fleissigen Waldvernichtungsgesellen gemacht, die ein Paar Zentimenter Schnee zu ein Paar Millimeter Eis plattgewalzt haben .

So schlimm war's dann doch nicht und der Schnee ganz oben auf dem Trail schön griffig. Die Verhältnisse sorgten auch für einen WP-freundlichen Schnitt . Jetzt werde ich aber fleissig am Ullr-Schrein opfern, damit ich bald mit dem RICHTIGEN Sportgerät durch den Schnee pflügen kann! 


Erschwerte Aufstiegs- und Abfahrtsbedingungen



 ​
Trails ohne und mit Schnee



 

 ​
Aussicht



 
​Endstation



​Schee woar's!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. Dezember 2016)

Super Bilder!!! (egal o mit oder ohne Aktion) Ich wohne echt am falschen Ende des Landes, Schnee ist hier noch gar keiner und so schöne Berge habe ich auch nicht.
Dafür habe mal meine Samstagsbeschäftigung fotogräfiert. Was man nicht sieht ist das die Meterenden bis zu 50cm Durchmesser haben, da gerät man fast in Versuchung das als Kraftsport zu deklarieren


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Dezember 2016)

Gut für's Bouldern!


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Dezember 2016)

Zum Radln zu viel, zu wenig für eine Skitour...







 

 




Trotzdem ein Traumtag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (22. Dezember 2016)

Verzweiflungstat am Spitzingsee ...

Schneelage schattige Piste





Schneelage sonniges Gelände





Gipfel eins und Gipfel zwei



 



Ambiente




Langsam langt's aber mit dem radlfreundlichen Wetter!


----------



## sommerfrische (23. Dezember 2016)

Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch (ein bisschen) Schnee  

Auch wenn ich in diesem Punkt


Lenka K. schrieb:


> Langsam langt's aber mit dem Radlfreundlichen Wetter!


natürlich gaaanz anderer Meinung bin


----------



## Votec Tox (23. Dezember 2016)

@Lenka K. Gratuliere zur Skitour! 
Am WE gings in Klosters zuerst in den Skilift:






Und auf technischem Schnee - Kunstschnee sagt man ja nicht mehr  - wieder runter:






Nach drei Mal fahren war das genug,
freundlicherweise nimmt die Madrisabahn auch Mtbs mit hoch:






Die Skifahrer staunten nicht schlecht:






Und die staubtrockenen Trails hatte ich für mich allein bis auf ein paar nette Wanderer,
die mich kräftig anfeuerten oder mitfahren wollten






Und ja, ich hätte gern 3x 50 cm Neuschnee! Bittäää!


----------



## nikka (23. Dezember 2016)

*vorneiderblass*
wo wohnt ihr denn??
super schön, mit solchen bildern kann ich leider nicht aufwarten...

euch schöne weihnachtstage, was immer ihr macht,
nikka


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Dezember 2016)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch (ein bisschen) Schnee


Ja, v.a. wenn mich mein Wille für den Weihnachtsurlaub in den Piemont verfrachtet! 

@Votec Tox Hab' deine Einträge im WP gesehen und dachte, ein TRAUM! 

Es ist einfach toll, wenn's gelingt, solche schönen Erlebnisse der Witterung abzutrotzen! Gilt auch für @sommerfrische .

Von mir ebenfalls schöne und punktenreiche Weihnachten!


----------



## Votec Tox (23. Dezember 2016)

@Lenka K. Viel Freude im Piemont! Habt Ihr die Bikes auch dabei?
@nikka Bin vom Bodenseenebelmeer entflohen, zum Glück sind es nach Klosters gerade mal gute zwei Stunden Fahrzeit.

Und Euch allen Frohe Weihnachten und erholsame Feiertage - mit oder ohne Punkte


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Dezember 2016)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Habt Ihr die Bikes auch dabei?


Nein, fahren dahin, wo es Schnee gibt, nach dem Motto: wenn der Schnee nicht zu uns kommt, müssen wir halt zu ihm. Und wer weiss, vielleicht verfolgt er uns noch nach Hause ... .


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (26. Dezember 2016)

Winter-/Weihnachtswetter im Norden...


----------



## Lenka K. (27. Dezember 2016)

Unser Berg heute. Hat sich leider als ein Heliskiberg entpuppt (ist auf der italienischen Karte nirgends eingezeichnet), aber wir haben es noch vor der zweiten (Bus)Heliladung Ahnungsloser runtergeschafft!


----------



## Lenka K. (27. Dezember 2016)

Edit: der Smiley gehört ans Ende des Beitrags, kann es nicht mehr korrigieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (27. Dezember 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 558841 Unser Berg heute. Hat sich leider als ein Heliskiberg entpuppt (ist auf der italienischen Karte nirgends eingezeichnet), aber wir haben es noch vor der zweiten (Bus)Heliladung Ahnungsloser runtergeschafft!




... ganz schön mächtig, das Teil ...  
Wie seid denn ihr hochgekommen?


----------



## Lenka K. (27. Dezember 2016)

Mit Tourenski ... hat bei einem Heliteilnehmer auch ungläubiges Staunen hervorgerufen .


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Dezember 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Mit Tourenski ... hat bei einem Heliteilnehmer auch ungläubiges Staunen hervorgerufen .



... das ist ja gerade für solche Snobs auch gaaanz weit weg ... 
Da hast Du ja konditionell keine Engpässe ...


----------



## Mausoline (28. Dezember 2016)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Mit Tourenski ... hat bei einem Heliteilnehmer auch ungläubiges Staunen hervorgerufen .



seid ihr rechts hinter der Flanke hoch und wo runter?
schön, dass es doch Naturschnee gibt


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Dezember 2016)

Nein, im Schatten direkt in die Einsattelung rechts der Bildmitte und auf dem gleichen Weg wieder runter. Es wäre kein Problem auf dem Grat mit den Skiern weiter zum Gipfel zu gehen, aber wir hatten keine Lust im völlig zerackerten Gelände abzufahren. Letzte Woche gab es hier viel Wind und vom tollen Weihnachtsschnee bleiben nur noch Plattenpulverinseln übrig. Trotzdem natürlich toll überhaupt gscheite Touren machen zu können! 

Und vielleicht machen wir den Berg noch über die Südflanke, bei dem sonnigen und warmen Wetter muss es bald Firn geben.


----------



## Mausoline (29. Dezember 2016)

Danke für Info.
Weiter viel Spaß und entsprechend gute Bedingungen


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Dezember 2016)

Heute entschädigte die Aussicht für die eher bescheidene Abfahrt.


----------



## Lenka K. (31. Dezember 2016)

Silvestertour auf den Paradeberg in Val Chisone.

Nach 1.5 Stunden Forststrassenhatscher können wir den Gipfel endlich sehen.




Der Gipfelhang




hatte Plattenpulver und weiter unten gab's sogar astreinen Pulver, dafür hatte sich gelohnt, die schweren Tourenfreerider hochzuschleppen!


----------



## Perlenkette (31. Dezember 2016)

Tourenfreerider- ist das eine neue bike-Kategorie? Mensch bist Du fleissig!!! Hab grade beim Punktezählen mal  bei Euch reingeschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (1. Januar 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Tourenfreerider


Ja, das ist wie wenn frau mit einem Enduro normale Touren fährt .

Und fleissig Tourengehen muss ja sein, damit sich die lange Urlaubsanfahrt amortisiert!


----------



## Lenka K. (2. Januar 2017)

Toller Abschluss der Tourenwoche in Piemont.

Schöne Hänge





Imposante Kulisse





Panorama und guter Schnee



 



Einkehrschwung





Schee woar's!


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Januar 2017)

Endlich konnte ich den heimischen Pulver unter die Breitski nehmen. 

Traumhafte Kulisse





Pulver!





Winterstimmung




A Traum woar's, mehr davon!


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Januar 2017)

Boah - soviel Neuschnee! Neeiiid  
Will auch!
Möchtest Du mal die Schneesituation an Neujahr auf Madrisa in Klosters/Davos sehen:




Vollgaas im Staub! Zum Glück hatte ich mein Demo dabei und die Ski im Auto gelassen...


Da haben wir am Bodensee mehr Schnee,
Blick auf unsere Hausberge - hüstel -  äh Haushügel:




Sind immerhin ehemalige Vulkane 


Da gabs dann am Samstag eine Tour mit den Bionicons:





Das Bild vom sonntäglichen Skifahren im grauen Davos bei -20 Grad erspare ich Dir (ich will Neuschnee !!!)

Hier am See haben wir dauernd Schneefall...


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Januar 2017)

Dein Heizbild ist auch super! Solche Neigungen schaffe ich nur mit den Skiern, dort runterradeln: nie und nimmer .

Bregenzerwald sollte fürs Wochenende gscheit Neuschnee kriegen, Graubünden sieht eher schlecht aus.
http://www.bergfex.at/schneevorhersage/?t=0_96


----------



## Mausoline (11. Januar 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Endlich konnte ich den heimischen Pulver unter die Breitski nehmen.
> ......
> A Traum woar's, mehr davon!



Genial 

Wir haben am Freitag auch was vor, mal sehn obs klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (11. Januar 2017)

Die Skitour hatte heute zwei Schlüsselstellen:

1. Die Strecke Haustür-Auto verletzungsfrei zurücklegen
2. 5mm-Eispanzer vom Wagen abkratzen

Danach fast eitel Sonnenschein mit etlichen kms und Pulverhms .


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Januar 2017)

Skitour im Nordstau. Sauwetter & sauguader Schnee .


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Januar 2017)

Bekenne mich als Tiefschneefahrer bei Sonne 
oder halbwegs guter Sicht...


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Januar 2017)

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten ... oder verteidigen den zweiten Platz . Die Sicht war aber nicht so schlimm, da die Tour meist über Waldlichtungen führt.


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Januar 2017)

Bei 70cm Neuschnee und Lawinenwarnstufe 3-4 muss frau sich was einfallen lassen.

Die Lösung: steile Waldschneisen und Wasserski .



 

​Bitte wiederholen!


----------



## Mausoline (16. Januar 2017)

Oh Mann, was ein Schnee 
...aber Wasserski


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Januar 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wasserski


Sozusagen die Downhiller unter den Skiern


----------



## Mausoline (17. Januar 2017)

So viel Auswahl hab ich nicht 

Wünsch euch weiter so schöne Touren, damit ich noch viele Bilder sehn kann


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Januar 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> So viel Auswahl hab ich nicht


Lohnt sich aber und ist deutlich günstiger als ein Bikefuhrpark .



Mausoline schrieb:


> Wünsch euch weiter so schöne Touren



Danke!


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Januar 2017)

Ich platze gleich vor Neid  Müßt ihr nie arbeiten?  
Und welche "Wasserski" fährst Du auf Tour, wie breit? Mit Rocker?
Ich fahre nahezu immer - außer es ist zu wenig Schnee, dann kommen die alten Ski raus - 
auch eher breitere Ski mit 109mm unter dem Schuh, einen gemäßigten Fullrocker, allerdings einigermaßen leichte und trotzdem nicht so weiche Ski (mit der Dynafitbindung spare ich dann noch etwas Gewicht), da ich so "lommelige Tourenski" nicht mag.
Morgen gehts endlich für einen Tag in das momentan sicherste Skigebiet der Welt, mit sicher meine ich die Polizei und das Militär wegen des WEFs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaetheR (17. Januar 2017)

Liebe Sofanordwand-Mädels, 

ich oute mich als Mitleserin  ach wie habt ihr es so schön 
ich wohne definitiv falsch...ich bin neidisch  ich hätte auch gerne so viel Schnee, wenn wir Glück haben, kommen mal 2-3cm und dann bricht schon das Chaos aus 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Januar 2017)

KaetheR schrieb:


> wohne definitiv falsch


Ich musste auch a bissl nachhelfen ...  ... hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt!



Votec Tox schrieb:


> welche "Wasserski" fährst Du auf Tour, wie breit? Mit Rocker?



Ich hab' den hier: https://www.whitedotskis.com/collections/r-series/products/r108

Für einen Freerideski eigentlich gar nicht so breit, für einen Tourenski schon .
Langer Rocker vorne, kurzer hinten (kein Fullrocker), recht vielseitig, d.h. verträgt auch ziemlich hohes Tempo, aber gleichzeitig ist er drehfreudig genug, um auch im Wald gut runterzukommen. Ist so mittelsteif, keine Nudel, aber auch kein Brett. Hab' den in 177cm, mit einem längeren Ski würde ich keine Spitzkehren mehr schaffen .

Es ist ein ziemlich schwerer Ski, aber mit einer Dynafitbindung und guter Gehtechnik sind auch 2000Hm kein Problem. Hab' den eigentlich für tiefe Tage wie an diesem Wochenende gekauft, aber er ist mein Haupttourenski geworden, den "normalen" nehme ich nur bei harten Verhältnissen/im Frühjahr/für Durchquerungen, weil der WhiteDot so viel mehr Spass macht.

Und welchen Ski fährst du?

Viel Spass in Davos!


Ach ja, die letzten Bilder sind vom Sonntag. Auch wenn ich mir die Zeit schon selber einteilen kann ...


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Januar 2017)

Ein schöner Ski 
Ich fahre den BMT 109 von Völkl, ist diese V-Werks Serie aus Deutschland.
Der Holzkern ist mit Carbon "belegt" und somit für die Breite und Steifigkeit recht leicht.
Bei Querungen ist er nicht so gut aber da bin ich auch eher das Problem (ein klein wenig Höhenangst beim Hochlaufen, lustigerweise beim Runterfahren nicht.)
Aber 2000 Hm, boah, ich glaube ich bin schon zu alt... oder zu schlapp


----------



## Lenka K. (17. Januar 2017)

Die BMT-Serie soll auch richtig gut sein! 

Mich haben an den vollgerockerten Skiern (z.B. dem Vorgänger Nunataq) die ziemlich mittigen Montagepunkte abgeschreckt. Auf meinem WhiteDot ist die Bindung auf -8.5 montiert und das ergibt bei der 177cm-Länge genau die maximale Restskilänge hinter der Bindung, mit der ich als kurzbeinige Zwergin noch vernünftig Spitzkehren schaffe.

2000Hm sind nicht so schlimm, es kommt auf die richtige Gehtechnik (Ski nachziehen, NICHT ANHEBEN) und richtiges Fell (MOHAIR!!!) an und dann spart frau bei der Abfahrt wahnsinnig viel Energie, wenn sie ungefähr 1/4-1/3 der Schwünge macht, wie der gemeine Tourengeher . Dafür brennen dann im Frühjahr die Oberschenkel, wenn's mit dem normalen Tourenski ins steile geht .

Und viel biken hilft auch ungemein .


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Januar 2017)

Der Sonnenjoch machte heute seinem Namen alle Ehre. War auch nötig, am P in der Früh -16 Grad! 







Gipfel in Sicht






Blick zum zweiten Berg des Tages, rechts im Hintergrund der Grossvenediger





Schee woar's, weiter so!


----------



## sommerfrische (19. Januar 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Der Sonnenjoch machte heute seinem Namen alle Ehre. War auch nötig, am P in der Früh -16 Grad!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 566153
> 
> ...


Das kann man ja fast gar nicht mehr aushalten, so schön ist das!!! Ich konnte gestern beim besten Willen nicht freinehmen *grumbel, aber es muss DER Powdertag gewesen sein.... Toll, wenn man ihn so nutzen kann!


----------



## Votec Tox (19. Januar 2017)

Wirklich kaum auszuhalten was uns Lenka K. da präsentiert! 
In Graubünden kam wohl nur jede zweite Schneeflocke an, dafür ebenfalls Sonne, kein Wind und -12 Grad,
habe vor lauter Freeriden nur zwei Bilder gemacht:


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Januar 2017)

Winternatur



 



Der Berg von gestern






Jetzt ist aber vorläufig Schluss!


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Januar 2017)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> DER Powdertag gewesen sein


Der Pulver wird sich schattseitig bestimmt auch am Wochenende noch halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (20. Januar 2017)

​Jetzt ist aber vorläufig Schluss![/QUOTE]
Wahrscheinlich sehr "vorläufig"  Ich vermute mal so bis morgen, oder spätestens übermorgen ...


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Januar 2017)

Schluss zu Ende 

Das Traumwetter am Wochenende musste genutzt werden. Das haben sich auch die Horden von M-, RO-, TS-, KU-, KB-, JO-, I- und und und Tourengehern gedacht und so waren die Hänge nicht mehr so makellos, wie unter der Woche.

Schön war's trotzdem! 


Das Objekt der Begierde



 


Winterlich



 


Spuren



 


Das Objekt der unerfüllten Begierde



 


So nicht! 



 

Jetzt braucht's DRINGEND Neuschnee!


----------



## Votec Tox (23. Januar 2017)

Leider bleibt es die ganze Woche sonnig... 
War mal wieder auf Pischa und am Rinerhorn,
hier Bilder von der "Giraffe" (Nordabfahrt):


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Januar 2017)

Ja, es soll leider bis auf weiteres sonnig bleiben, und zwar in gesamten Alpenraum .

Da ist die Versuchung dann doch gross, so eine Abfahrt wie auf dem letzten Bild zu machen. Eigentlich hätte es von der Lawinenlage passen müssen, da das tückische Altschneeproblem laut Lawinenwarndienst eher in den höher gelegenen westlichen Gebietsgruppen vorliegt, aber anscheinend gibt's auch in den Kitzbühelern kleinräumige Gefahrenstellen. Auf dem Foto ist zu erkennen, dass die Lawine von dem ersten Skifahrer ausgelöst wurde, er (ich nehme an, es war eher ein ER) allerdings nach rechts (in der Abfahrtsrichtung) ausweichen konnte.

Für mich folgt daraus, dass ich mich auch in meinen Hausbergen auf die öfters befahrenen Hänge beschränken werde.


----------



## Lenka K. (27. Januar 2017)

Auf der Suche nach dem verlorenen Pulver

Gewusst wo fotografieren 



 


Natur vs. Kultur



 


Von wegen unberührt! 



 


Aber Traumwetter gab's scho!


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Januar 2017)

Und ich mußte beruflich unterwegs sein, kein Skifahren :-(
Dafür haben wir nun Eis auf dem Bodensee und Heute gings am späten Nachmittag gleich mit dem Eissegler los,
mangels Wind war das ein einzigen Sprinten mit Spikesschuhen, aber schön, schließlich seit 2012 das erste Mal wieder richtig begehbares Eis:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (27. Januar 2017)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und ich mußte beruflich unterwegs sein, kein Skifahren :-(
> Dafür haben wir nun Eis auf dem Bodensee und Heute gings am späten Nachmittag gleich mit dem Eissegler los,
> mangels Wind war das ein einzigen Sprinten mit Spikesschuhen, aber schön, schließlich seit 2012 das erste Mal wieder richtig begehbares Eis:



Wie cool ist das denn


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Januar 2017)

@Votec Tox Das nenn' ich mal eine exotische Sportart! Schön!


----------



## Votec Tox (31. Januar 2017)

Eine nahezu lautlose Sportart, die 100 km/h und mehr ermöglicht!
Früher - als ich noch jung war ;-) habe ich den Sport wettkampfmäßig betrieben, also zu WMs und EMs gereist, das war noch kurz vor Öffnung der Grenzen, sprich da gab es bezahlte Eissegelprofis aus der damaligen Sowjetunion, teilweise aus Sibirien usw.
Eine klasse Zeit, man lernte tolle Leute kennen und mußte abenteuerliche Reisen unternehmen.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. Februar 2017)

Wie geil ist das denn...


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Februar 2017)

Ein Bild, das die Schneelage in den nördlichen Stubaier Alpen veranschaulicht


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Februar 2017)

Dust on crust ... besser als nur Kruste!



 


 
Wenn's nicht bald wieder schneit, holen uns die Berlinerinnen noch ein!


----------



## sommerfrische (8. Februar 2017)

Euer Fred wird immer mehr zum Lichtblick im Wintergrau. Möge es die gewünschte Packung Neuschnee geben ....


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Februar 2017)

@sommerfrische Danke!


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Februar 2017)

Erste Skitour eines verlängerten Damenwochenendes. Oben schöner Pulver und kaum Spuren, unten gut fahrbarer Warmschnee.

Ausblicke







Pulvrige Steilrinne





Schee woar's!

P.S. Besten Dank an die Münchner DAV-Gruppe, die den Parkplatz unserer ursprünglich geplanten Tour voll belegt hat und uns so diese herrliche Tour "ermöglicht" hat .


----------



## Votec Tox (9. Februar 2017)

Bin wieder zurück aus dem "Grippesumpf", klasse, daß ihr so fleißig Punkte gesammelt habt 
Und wir waren 3 Tage in Davos, Luftkurort für Grippegeplagte ;-)
Viel Powderskifahren und einen Tag auf Pischa mit dem DHler:

Spuren im unberührten Schnee:






Den Film davor müßtet ihr sehen... flott unterwegs, dann Stecker im Tiefschnee, Überschlag mit Bauchpflatscher, großes Gelächter drumherum, das war genial 




Falls ich das mit dem Filmeinstellen checke - und Zeit dafür habe... - stelle ich davon mal einen Link ein, dann habt ihr was zu Lachen!


Schön wars auf Pischa!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (9. Februar 2017)

@Votec Tox Schön, dass Du wieder da bist!


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Februar 2017)

Weiter geht's mit Damenskitouren. Heute eine kurze, punktearme Tour mit einem gemütlichen, sonnigen Aufstieg und einer schattigen, pulvrigen Abfahrt. Das Wetter hat entgegen den Prognosen auch gehalten.

Blick zu dem Berg von gestern (Bildmitte)






Abfahrt



 


Blick zurück



 

Weiter so!


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Februar 2017)

Noch ein paar Eindrücke aus dem Bregenzer Wald, bevor sich der Schnee bei den frühlingshaften Temperaturen verabschiedet ... 

Hochspuren






Abfahrtsspuren






In die Sonne spuren






Blick zurück






Ziele





Wilder Berg





Die Überschreitung hat leider nicht geklappt, aber beim nächsten Mal wissen wir schon, wie's geht!


Schee woar's!


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Februar 2017)

Eins hab' ich noch vergessen



 

Es fehlt ein Zusatzschild: "Gilt nur für Tourengeher und andere Erholungssuchende."

Hintergrund: hinter einem von diesen Schildern wurde im letzten Jahr auf c. 1km Länge eine neue Forststrasse gebaut.


----------



## Votec Tox (14. Februar 2017)

@Lenka K. Das dritte Bild ist der Hammer! Und Du warst wieder fleißig! Gratuliere!

Am WE durfte ich auch arbeiten, da gings nur mit den MtBs zum Hausberg:




War noch richtig eisig in der "Höhe" der Bodenseehügel ;-)

Und wen treffen wir auf unseren Homespots? Zwei Redakteure - die Stahlbrüder - vom IBC Redakteureteam!
So klein ist die Welt!


----------



## Mausoline (14. Februar 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ....
> Es fehlt ein Zusatzschild: "Gilt nur für Tourengeher und andere Erholungssuchende."
> 
> Hintergrund: hinter einem von diesen Schildern wurde im letzten Jahr auf c. 1km Länge eine neue Forststrasse gebaut.




Das Schild gilt vermutlich nur im Winter, da sind die Tiere gefährdeter.


Schöne Touren  Neid ... aber bloß ein klein bißle


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Februar 2017)

Die Frühlingsfirntouren hätten sich ruhig noch aweng Zeit lassen können, aber frau kann sich das halt nicht aussuchen ...

Winterziel






Sommerziel






Am Ziel






Freuden des Frühjahrskilaufs!






Heiss woar's, aber schön und guten Schnee gab's obendrauf!


----------



## Mausoline (16. Februar 2017)

Hach wie scheee


----------



## sommerfrische (17. Februar 2017)

So schön! Und wenn ich genau hingucke, sehe ich in Bild No 3 auch schon die in Aussicht stehenden Firn-Abfahrts-Freuden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (17. Februar 2017)

Sehr schöne Bilder!

Gestern auch auf Skitour gewesen.
Die eigene Blödheit nicht daheim gelassen, dafür meine Harscheisen...
mein Bekannter hatte die falschen Harscheisen mit, auch nicht soviel besser.
So waren wir die Einzigen ohne Eisen auf dem Pischahorn und die ausgesetzten Spitzkehren wurden zum Zitterakt,
ich habe nach einem Abrutscher dann abgeschnallt und die Ski hochgetragen,
zur Strafe also eine anstrengende Skitour, habe Muskelkater in den Oberarmen - vom Stockeinsatz bergauf!

Blick vom Pischahorn:

















Heute sind wir dann bei Neuschnee auf dem Rinerhorn rumgedüst, das war Spaß! (Morgen darf ich arbeiten...)


----------



## Votec Tox (19. Februar 2017)

Heute gings auf eine ausgiebige Trailtour zusammen mit Freunden, 
gestartet bei -2° und Nebel am See, kam oben auf dem Berg die Sonne raus:





Ob das das richtige Trailbike für eine Tour über 4 Stunden ist, sei mal dahin gestellt ;-)
aber die Steilabfahrten waren dafür klasse!
Und Bikekategorien werden sowieso überbewertet...


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Februar 2017)




----------



## Lenka K. (21. Februar 2017)

Jetzt noch die Legende zur Bilderflut. Ich bitte um Nachsicht, mein Handybrowser spinnt.

Zuerst den frischen Pulver in den Lechtalern ausnutzen (Foto 1).

Dann ging's weiter in den Skitourenurlaub auf der Sonnenseite der Alpen. Auch hier haben sich die Tourengeher seit unserem letzten Besuch 2008 kräftig vermehrt--siehe völlig verspurte Hänge zwei Wochen nach dem Schneefall--aber das schöne Wetter und die kulinarischen Genüsse entschädigen! (Fotos 2-7).


----------



## Mausoline (21. Februar 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ...
> Dann ging's weiter in den Skitourenurlaub auf der Sonnenseite der Alpen. Auch hier haben sich die Tourengeher seit unserem letzten Besuch 2008 kräftig vermehrt--siehe völlig verspurte Hänge zwei Wochen nach dem Schneefall--aber das schöne Wetter und die kulinarischen Genüsse entschädigen! (Fotos 2-7).



Kannst noch nen 2. Tipp geben, wo du diese Genüsse erleben tust, so ungefähr


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Februar 2017)

@Mausoline Im französischen Queyras südlich von Briançon.

Soll auch im Sommer/Herbst eine tolle Gegend zum Biken sein, und in Vallée de la Durance/in den Bergen rund um Ailefroide gibt's wunderbare Klettergebiete.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (22. Februar 2017)

gehört das auch noch zum Piemont 

Wir gehn mit einigen von unserer AV-Gruppe nach Pfingsten nach Orpierre. Da grauts mir schon vor der langen Fahrt und mein BIke darf ich auch nicht mitnehmen


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Februar 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> gehört das auch noch zum Piemont


Ähm, Piemont wäre in Italien ... auf der anderen Seite des Grenzkamms, etwa 10km Luftlinie entfernt .

Orpierre ist schön und die Fahrt auch nicht so schlimm!


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Februar 2017)

Mehr aus dem Queyras.

Pulverberg, Firnberg und abgehakte Berge


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. Februar 2017)

Grandiose Bilder!!! Hoffentlich bleibt der Schnee noch eine Weile, damit auch Nordlichter wie ich mehr davon genießen können.


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Februar 2017)

Das erste Bild - phantastisch! Aber ist ganz schön was los dort!


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Februar 2017)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> ganz schön was los dort


Die wundersame Tourengehervermehrung hab' ich ja schon erwähnt . Die französischen Ferien helfen natürlich auch nicht ... Das ist jetzt aber egal, da die Nordhänge nach Föhn ganz schlechten Schnee haben und südseitig kommt's auf den einen oder anderen Tourengeher nicht an.


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Februar 2017)

Windverblasener Berg


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Februar 2017)

Skifahren verboten, schiessen erlaubt (in Frankreich dürfen Birkhühner gejagt werden).


----------



## Lenka K. (1. März 2017)

Noch ein paar Impressionen aus dem Queyras

Am Berg




 




​
Saint-Véran, höchstgelegenes Dorf Europas (oder vielleicht nur Frankreichs   )



 





 ​
Flora und Fauna



 


​Mahnmal




À la prochaine!


----------



## sommerfrische (2. März 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Impressionen aus dem Queyras


Einfach schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (3. März 2017)

Schneehühner  toll 
ich kenn sie nur im Sommerkleid, scheinen aber immer als Pärchen aufzutreten http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2039961?page=2&in=set

scheint ne gute Gegend für Skitouren zu sein


----------



## Lenka K. (3. März 2017)

Das hier sind eigentlich zwei Männchen, wie an dem schwarzen Zügel zu erkennen ist. Die Henne sass irgendwo versteckt und wartete ab, bis das die Männchen geklärt haben ... .

Ja, im Queyras kann frau wirklich schöne Skitouren machen und die Gegend ist noch einigermassen urig geblieben, im Gegensatz zu den überlaufenen Gegenden in der Savoie.


----------



## Mausoline (3. März 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Das hier sind eigentlich zwei Männchen, wie an dem schwarzen Zügel zu erkennen ist. ....


----------



## Lenka K. (6. März 2017)

Rendez-vous Hautes Montagnes 2017

Das diesjährige internationale Skibergsteigerinnentreffen fand in San Bernardino in der Schweiz statt. Die Wettergöttin war uns nicht besonders gnädig gestimmt, dafür aber der Schneegott Ullr, der uns nicht nur schönen Pulver bescherte, sonder auch die Teilnehmerinnen fleissig auf Wetterfestigkeit prüfte. Test bestanden! 


Netter Berg mit schönem Schnee





Nur die harten ...


----------



## Mausoline (6. März 2017)

du kommst ja überall rum


----------



## Lenka K. (6. März 2017)

Ausruhen kann ich mich später im Altenheim


----------



## Votec Tox (6. März 2017)

Wirklich beeindruckend, aber Skitouren ohne Sicht haben wir zum Glück bis auf ganz wenige Male vermeiden können,
da dann lieber auf die Piste und Stangen suchen ;-)

Bilder von Gestern, mit einer Fahrerin aus unserer "Mittelalterlichen Mtb-Damengruppe" unterwegs ;-)
Sie meistert den Steilhang gekonnt:





Und mit dem DHler muß ich ja nicht viel machen, das macht das Rad von allein


----------



## Lenka K. (9. März 2017)

Vorläufig letzter Pulver in den Hausbergen







 

 ​Schee woar's, aber musste das mit dem Regen wirklich sein??


----------



## Mausoline (9. März 2017)

Wow, das ist ein tolles Bild von dem Schneehuhn oder hahn  selber gemacht? was für ein Glück 

Mit meinen Schneeaktivitäten ists diesen Winter leider nix mehr geworden  entweder Mann krank oder ich verletzt 
 da kanns mit Biken nur super werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (10. März 2017)

Sehr schöne Bilder! Boah, der Pulverschnee!
Mittwoch war wohl DER Tourentag (in Klosters 40cm Powder bei -16 Grad)... und ich mußte arbeiten, 
bleibt dann nur noch eine Woche Frühlingsskifahren im April,
gleich nach dem Flowride (mit dem Mtb vom Weissfluhgipfel 2000 Tiefenmeter über die Skipiste nach Küblis am 1. April morgens um 7 Uhr).
@Mausoline: Dann Gute Besserung und eine schöne Bikesaison!


----------



## Lenka K. (10. März 2017)

Ja, es war ein sehr schöner Tag, deshalb mussten drei Runden her! 

Die SchneeHENNE sass dicht neben der gut frequentierten Aufstiegsspur und schaute dem bunten Völkchen neugierig zu, wie man auf dem Bild sieht .

@Mausoline Wünsche Dir schnelle Genesung und eine tolle Bikesaison!

@Votec Tox Viel Spass beim Biken im Schnee, das finde ich echt hardcore!


----------



## Votec Tox (11. März 2017)

Immer abwechselnd Ski- und Mtb-Bilder ;-)
Heute Nachmittag am Bodensee mit Alpenblick, hätte ich nicht arbeiten dürfen wäre ich auf die Ski!





Und bei uns gibts auch steinige Trails ;-)
zumindest im Bachbett:


----------



## Lenka K. (13. März 2017)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> abwechselnd Ski


Es heisst ja "SofaNORDWAND" .


----------



## Votec Tox (13. März 2017)

Genau! Und Gestern am Nordhang unseres Hausberges:






Mit Freunden auf Tour:






Duch den Wald zu fliegen macht Spaß ;-)






Und bergab auch:






In diesem Sinne, genießt das schöne Wetter!


----------



## Lenka K. (15. März 2017)

Sieht richtig trocken aus! Schön! 

Komme vor lautem Freizeitstress mit den Schneebildern kaum hinterher, aber bald gibt's wieder welche .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (19. März 2017)

*Wintererinnerungen ...*

Windig





Gespannte Falle





Ziele




Diesmal hab' ich keinen Vogel, nur seine Spuren  (Birkhuhn)





Abfahrts- und Lawinenspuren





Abseits der ausgetretenen Pfade





Berg 1





Berg 2





Schee woar's, aber ist es bei uns mit dem Winter wirklich vorbei???


----------



## Lenka K. (19. März 2017)

Kontrastprogramm


----------



## Mausoline (19. März 2017)




----------



## Lenka K. (19. Oktober 2017)

@turbo.huhnchen und @Votec Tox 

Gibt's heuer wieder ein Ladies Only-Sofanordwand WP-Team?


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Oktober 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @turbo.huhnchen und @Votec Tox
> 
> Gibt's heuer wieder ein Ladies Only-Sofanordwand WP-Team?


Na unbedingt  Wäre gern dabei. Wer meldet uns an?


----------



## Lenka K. (20. Oktober 2017)

Hallo @Votec Tox,

könntest Du das bitte übernehmen? Bin die nächsten zwei Wochen viel unterwegs mit nur eingeschränktem I-net Zugang ...


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Oktober 2017)

Ich war so frei ...

https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/197


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Oktober 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ich war so frei ...
> 
> https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/197


Prima, Danke!


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Oktober 2017)

@Votec Tox Bestätigt .

Jetzt sind wir schon zu zweit.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. Oktober 2017)

Zu dritt. 
Bin gerne wieder dabei, ich kann etwas Motivation vertragen auch wenn ich dieses Mal sicher das Schlusslicht im Team sein werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (25. Oktober 2017)

Großartig! Freue mich! Und momentan bei DER Sonne und DEN Temperaturen muß ich mich eher zum arbeiten motivieren.


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Oktober 2017)

Schön! Antrag angenommen.

Schade, dass es mit dem WP erst am 30.10. losgeht, sonst hätte es schon ein Paar Radelpunkte gegeben.


----------



## Lenka K. (27. Oktober 2017)

So, die WP-Zeit ist nur noch ein paar Tage entfernt und unser WP-Team hat noch zwei freie Plätze!

Wer möchte bei uns mitmachen? Es gibt keine Mindestanforderung, weder was die anvisierte Punktezahl, noch die Babbelfestigkeit angeht .

Einfach a bissl (Winter)Sport treiben und sich gegenseitig motivieren. Wir würden uns über weitere Mitstreiterinnen freuen!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. November 2017)

Habe bei den Arctic Girls Werbung gemacht, dass wir noch zwei Ladies suchen.
Wäre schade, wenn wir zu dritt bleiben würden.


----------



## Tikalla (3. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
Hab noch nie bei nem Winterpokal mitgemacht, hört sich aber sehr spannend an und ich würde gerne mitmachen.
Nun zu mir, ich bin 37 Jahre und komm aus Baden-Württemberg Radeln tue ich seit ca. 4 Jahren so dass es Spass macht [emoji3].
Bin jetzt nicht der Ober-Radler, aber ich denke, dass ich so mind. 4-6 Punkte pro Woche beisteuern könnt. Könnt ihr noch jemand wie mich brauchen?


----------



## Lenka K. (3. November 2017)

Hallo @Tikalla, klar können wir jemanden gebrauchen! Einfach hier https://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/197	Antrag stellen. Freue mich über eine weitere WP-Mitstreiterin!


----------



## Tikalla (3. November 2017)

Antrag eben gestellt [emoji3] ich freu mich[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Lenka K. (3. November 2017)

Tikalla schrieb:


> Antrag eben gestellt [emoji3] ich freu mich[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


Antrag angenommen. Willkommen im Team!


----------



## Tikalla (3. November 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Antrag angenommen. Willkommen im Team!


Danke [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. November 2017)

Hallo Tikalla, Willkommen im Team!


----------



## HiFi XS (8. November 2017)

Hey @turbo.huhnchen

ich hab gerade ein Team gegründet aber wenn ihr mich noch aufnimmt dann bin ich gern bei euch.

LG
HiFi
ps- bin gerade ziemlich erkältet leider. Werde aber bald wieder fit.


----------



## Lenka K. (8. November 2017)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> wenn ihr mich noch aufnimmt



Jaaa, gerne! 

Dann wären wir komplett! Antrag stellen und ich kümmere mich darum.


----------



## HiFi XS (8. November 2017)

Jippie! Mache ich.

Edit - ich muss zuerst mein Team auflösen.... bin mir nicht so sicher, wer das für mich machen kann. Ich glaube, ein Admin muss dran.


----------



## Lenka K. (8. November 2017)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> ein Admin muss dran


Stimmt. PN an rik.

Dein Platz ist jedenfalls reserviert


----------



## HiFi XS (8. November 2017)

DANKE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (9. November 2017)

Ich habe mich beworben. @rik hat es möglich gemacht.


----------



## Lenka K. (9. November 2017)

Antrag angenommen. Willkommen im Team!

Schön, dass wir den WP als komplettes Team bestreiten können. Jetzt müsste nur das Wetter a bissl sportaktivitätenfördernder werden!


----------



## HiFi XS (9. November 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Antrag angenommen. Willkommen im Team!
> 
> Schön, dass wir den WP als komplettes Team bestreiten können. Jetzt müsste nur das Wetter a bissl sportaktivitätenfördernder werden!


 
Vielen Dank @Lenka K. für die Aufnahme ins Team  Ich freue mich sehr, dass es geklappt hat.
Leider bin gerade krank aber ich trage die Punkte, die ich bisher gemacht habe, bald ein. Hoffentlich bin ich bis zum WE wieder sportlich aktiv.


----------



## Tikalla (9. November 2017)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Vielen Dank @Lenka K. für die Aufnahme ins Team  Ich freue mich sehr, dass es geklappt hat.
> Leider bin gerade krank aber ich trage die Punkte, die ich bisher gemacht habe, bald ein. Hoffentlich bin ich bis zum WE wieder sportlich aktiv.


Herzlich Willkommen [emoji4]


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (10. November 2017)

Jippie!!! Wir sind zu fünft!
Hey HiFi XS lange nicht gesehen und gehört. Freu mich, dass du dabei bist!


----------



## HiFi XS (10. November 2017)

@turbo.huhnchen  ich freue mich total!


----------



## HiFi XS (10. November 2017)

Tikalla schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen [emoji4]


Danke Tikalle


----------



## Lenka K. (14. November 2017)

Der Winter ist da!

Erste Skitour auf den Hausmuggel, der in der Vorsaison von halb München erstürmt wird. Der Beweis: am Ausgangspunkt traf ich @sommerfrische vom Team Bullerbü, und so haben wir miteinander gegeneinander Punkte gesammelt .

Vorfreude





​Gipfel in Sicht





Schöne Wolkenstimmungen





Schee woar's!


----------



## Votec Tox (15. November 2017)

@HiFi XS : Willkommen im Team!
@Lenka K. Wow, gratuliere und so schöner Schnee  Werde wohl am Freitag mal die Skier nehmen...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. November 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Der Winter ist da!
> 
> Erste Skitour auf den Hausmuggel, der in der Vorsaison von halb München erstürmt wird. Der Beweis: am Ausgangspunkt traf ich @sommerfrische vom Team Bullerbü, und so haben wir miteinander gegeneinander Punkte gesammelt .
> 
> ...


Sry für den Crosspost. Wart ihr auf dem Rosskopf @Lenka K. ?
lg neugierbasti321


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (15. November 2017)

basti321 schrieb:


> Rosskopf


Na klar, wo trifft sich halb München in der Tourenvorsaison sonst? 
OK, die andere Hälfte auf dem Brauneck .

P.S. Am Taubenstein hät's unten vermutlich Funkenflug gegeben, es gab erst ab c1200m eine Unterlage ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (15. November 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ...
> P.S. Am Taubenstein hät's unten vermutlich Funkenflug gegeben, es gab erst ab c1200m eine Unterlage ...


 Funkenflug ist gut. Fast and Furious .
Danke für die Infos . Over and out .


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (16. November 2017)




----------



## HiFi XS (16. November 2017)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> @HiFi XS : Willkommen im Team!
> @Lenka K. Wow, gratuliere und so schöner Schnee  Werde wohl am Freitag mal die Skier nehmen...


Danke, dass ihr mich aufgenommen habt.
Ich war die letzte Woche ziemlich krank und heute bin vom Rad geflogen (auf der Strasse) - mein Knee sieht aus wie Pizza 

Bin unsicher ob ich zum Artz muss. Hab die Wunde erstmal versorgt mit viel Wasser und Seife und Spray und Bepanthen. Wird später weh tun 

Hab ihr mit Roadrash Erfahrung?


----------



## HiFi XS (16. November 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Der Winter ist da!
> 
> Erste Skitour auf den Hausmuggel, der in der Vorsaison von halb München erstürmt wird. Der Beweis: am Ausgangspunkt traf ich @sommerfrische vom Team Bullerbü, und so haben wir miteinander gegeneinander Punkte gesammelt .
> 
> ...


 
Grandios!!!!


----------



## M_on_Centurion (16. November 2017)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hab ihr mit Roadrash Erfahrung?


Ich kenn da eine, die hatte diese Erfahrung beim LO. 
Dank Sprühpflaster hielt sich das Nässen in Grenzen, nach einer Woche ging schon der erste Schorf von selber ab, nach einer weiteren Woche und einer Runde frischem Sprühpflaster war dann das meiste verheilt. Narben sieht man teilweise immer noch.


----------



## Lenka K. (16. November 2017)

Mit grossflächigen Schürfwunden kenne ich mich zum Glück nicht aus, aber die Rennradler in meinem Uniklub schwörten auf Gelpflaster. Ich benutze die auch für kleinere Wunden, die Wundheilung wird beschleunigt und die Narbenbildung ein bisschen unterdrückt. In der Apotheke können auch grosse Gelpflaster bestellt werden.

Mit Sprühpflastern hab' ich keine so gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die Wunde wird quasi versiegelt und wenn sie nicht 100% sauber ist, eitert's darunter (so war's mindestens bei mir).

Egal was du nimmst: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Lenka K. (16. November 2017)

And now for something completely different

Impressionen aus winterlichem Gebirge




 



 



 ​Blick zum Sommerberg



 ​Weiter so!


----------



## Mausoline (16. November 2017)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Danke, dass ihr mich aufgenommen habt.
> Ich war die letzte Woche ziemlich krank und heute bin vom Rad geflogen (auf der Strasse) - mein Knee sieht aus wie Pizza
> 
> Bin unsicher ob ich zum Artz muss. Hab die Wunde erstmal versorgt mit viel Wasser und Seife und Spray und Bepanthen. Wird später weh tun
> ...




"kurz dazwischen funk"
Hast du schon Teebaumöl drüber geträufelt. Erstes Mittel für Schürfwunden neben Arnica C30 oder C200 wegen Sturz! Gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (17. November 2017)

Kleines Update zum Pizzaknie: ich wurde gestern zum Arzt gedrängt da ich auf dem Arbeitsweg war la la la...

Der Arzt hat sich aber etwas mehr für das beachtliche Hämatom an meinem Unterschenkel interessiert als für mein Knie - hat aber alles hin und her bewegt und kontrolliert. Alles in Ordnung. Hab dann einen professionellen Verband bekommen  und leider erstmal Sportverbot bekommen - da war ich sauer.

Heute bin ich dann noch mal hingegangen, weil der Verband schon etwas durchblutet war. Da ich auch gutes über Gelpflaster gelesen habe habe ich das heute angesprochen aber er meinte ich brauche es nicht, weil die Wunde gut am heilen ist...

Ich hab gehört man kann sogar schwimmen gehen und duschen mit einem Gelpflaster. @Lenka K. hast du auch damit Erfahrung?

Liebe Grüße von HiFi


----------



## Schwimmer (17. November 2017)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Kleines Update zum Pizzaknie: ich wurde gestern zum Arzt gedrängt da ich auf dem Arbeitsweg war la la la...
> 
> Der Arzt hat sich aber etwas mehr für das beachtliche Hämatom an meinem Unterschenkel interessiert als für mein Knie - hat aber alles hin und her bewegt und kontrolliert. Alles in Ordnung. Hab dann einen professionellen Verband bekommen  *und leider erstmal Sportverbot bekommen - da war ich sauer.*
> 
> ...




Sei froh, dass es eher glimpflich ausgegangen ist, das hättte ja auch noch viel schlimmer kommen können.
Ich wünsche Dir eine gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung der Wunden.


----------



## HiFi XS (17. November 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass es eher glimpflich ausgegangen ist, das hättte ja auch noch viel schlimmer kommen können.
> Ich wünsche Dir eine gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung der Wunden.


Du hast absolut recht.


----------



## Aninaj (17. November 2017)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Ich war die letzte Woche ziemlich krank und heute bin vom Rad geflogen (auf der Strasse) - mein Knee sieht aus wie Pizza



Klink mich auch mal kurz hier ein - hab mich heute auch auf dem Heimweg hingelegt - hab den Bordstein übersehen  (zu meiner Verteidigung hat es fies genieselt und meine Brille war daher beschlagen). Hab mir - was auch sonst - natürlich auch das Knie aufgeschürft. Geh aber ned zum Doc, der kommt noch auf blöde Ideen  Ich hab übrigens sehr gute Erfahrung mit der "feuchten" Wundheilung gemacht. Die Wunde heilt schneller, es kann kein Schorf immer wieder aufbrechen (gad am Knie super ätzend) und die Narbebildung ist geringer. Ich mach entweder nen Verband mit ordentlich Salbe drunter, oder diese Gelpflaster. 

Also, gute Besserung für's Knie @HiFi XS


----------



## Schwimmer (18. November 2017)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Du hast absolut recht.



Das hilft mir meistens, äh immer , wenn mir irgendein Mist passiert, dass ich mir sagen kann:
"Sei froh es hätte viel schlimmer kommen können".
Das lindert sowohl die seelischen auch die körperlichen Blessuren erheblich .



Aninaj schrieb:


> Klink mich auch mal kurz hier ein - hab mich heute auch auf dem Heimweg hingelegt - hab den Bordstein übersehen  (zu meiner Verteidigung hat es fies genieselt und meine Brille war daher beschlagen). Hab mir - was auch sonst - natürlich auch das Knie aufgeschürft. Geh aber ned zum Doc, der kommt noch auf blöde Ideen  Ich hab übrigens sehr gute Erfahrung mit der "feuchten" Wundheilung gemacht. Die Wunde heilt schneller, es kann kein Schorf immer wieder aufbrechen (gad am Knie super ätzend) und die Narbebildung ist geringer. Ich mach entweder nen Verband mit ordentlich Salbe drunter, oder diese Gelpflaster.
> 
> Also, gute Besserung für's Knie @HiFi XS



Dir wünsche ich auch gute Besserung.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. November 2017)

Neues von der Nordwand, bzw. Osthängen 

Dem Nebel entfliehen




Schneelage so la la, und wie hiess es in der Werbung: "Beim Tourengehen die unberührte Natur fern der Massen geniessen ..." 





Ein paar Pulverschwünge (so 3 bis 4) gab's dann doch 





Einfach ein schöner Wintertag in den Bergen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (20. November 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Neues von der Nordwand, bzw. Osthängen
> 
> Dem Nebel entfliehen
> 
> ...


Wunderschön!


----------



## HiFi XS (20. November 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Klink mich auch mal kurz hier ein - hab mich heute auch auf dem Heimweg hingelegt - hab den Bordstein übersehen  (zu meiner Verteidigung hat es fies genieselt und meine Brille war daher beschlagen). Hab mir - was auch sonst - natürlich auch das Knie aufgeschürft. Geh aber ned zum Doc, der kommt noch auf blöde Ideen  Ich hab übrigens sehr gute Erfahrung mit der "feuchten" Wundheilung gemacht. Die Wunde heilt schneller, es kann kein Schorf immer wieder aufbrechen (gad am Knie super ätzend) und die Narbebildung ist geringer. Ich mach entweder nen Verband mit ordentlich Salbe drunter, oder diese Gelpflaster.
> 
> Also, gute Besserung für's Knie @HiFi XS


Gute Besserung 
Danke für die Erfahrungsberichte. Mein Knie ist jetzt schon verheilt - ja - da gibt's dicke Schorf aber na ja, geht bald weg hoffe ich   Ich hab schon angefangen Sport zu machen. Ich bin der Meinung, dass wenn es nicht schlimm ist, hilft Sport mit der Abtransport von Flüssigkeiten etc. Wie auch immer, bin ich doch froh, dass es nicht schlimm war. Ich bin zum Arzt gegangen, weil der Chef es so wollte... War eigentlich OK.


----------



## HiFi XS (22. November 2017)

EDIT: OK nächstes Mal nehme ich die Gelpflaster! Jetzt merke ich, wie der Schorf dicker und unbeweglicher wird  Es juckt noch dazu.
Wie gross sind die Gelpflaster? Wir hatten schon keine normale Pflaster, die gross genug waren, die Wunde abzudecken. Das war ein Grund, warum ich zum Arzt gegangen bin....  Selbst in der Apotheke mussten welche extra bestellt werden.


----------



## Aninaj (22. November 2017)

Genau das ist das Problem. Der Schorf ist nicht so elsatisch wie die Haut und grad am Knie ist immer viel Bewegung. Da dauert die Heilung länger und nervt auch ständig.

Gelpflaster gibt es in unterschiedlichen Größen. Schau mal unter "Schürfwunden-" oder "Brandwunden-"pflaster. Was auch geht, aber weniger komfortabel (da gerne am rutschen) sind nicht klebende Kompressen mit Salbe und nem Verband, das geht dann auch beliebig groß.


----------



## Lenka K. (27. November 2017)

Endlich wieder gscheite Winterbilder
(die fast nackerte Forststrasse ganz unten und das Waten durch den Bach fotografiere ich natürlich nicht )



 



 



 ​Mehr davon!


----------



## Lenka K. (30. November 2017)

Tiefster Winter in den Hausbergen!


----------



## Mausoline (30. November 2017)

Bei uns auf der Höh ist jetzt Langlauf möglich, mal sehn, obs zeitlich paßt.
Einfach genial  wenn man das so ausnützen kann wie du


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (1. Dezember 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Tiefster Winter in den Hausbergen!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 670638​


Wunderschön .


----------



## Votec Tox (4. Dezember 2017)

Wunderschöne Skitouren!
Unsere seenahen Hausberge, um nicht zu sagen Hügel sehen dann eher so aus:






Auf dem Weg zum Trail.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. Dezember 2017)

Pulvertouren in der Tiefkühltruhe namens Kleinwalsertal 



 



 



 ​Zapfig woar's, aber toller Schnee! Und mehr ist unterwegs .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (6. Dezember 2017)

Ein monochromer Tag in den Bergen ...



 


... schärft den Blick für die Schönheit der Natur


----------



## sommerfrische (6. Dezember 2017)

Ideales Wetter für die Freunde und Kenner von Holzschnitten und anderer Druckgrafik  
Aber im Ernst: Hübsche Bilder - die im Post zuvor sind mir allerdings lieber....


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Dezember 2017)

Tja, das Wetter hat sich leider nicht an die Wettervorhersage gehalten ...


----------



## Votec Tox (7. Dezember 2017)

Da bin ich aber froh, daß sich das Wetter in Davos die letzten beiden Tage brav an die Vorhersage hielt 
Traumhafte Hänge abseits:






Einige Couloirs gefahren:






Das weiße Pulver aus dem die Träume sind 






Auf der Heimfahrt dann Heute Abend wieder der Nebel am Bodensee...





Das waren zwei wunderschöne Tage nach knapp drei Wochen Dauerfeuer im Büro.


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Dezember 2017)

Gestern habe ich dann "meinen" Weihnachtsbaum am Trail geschmückt


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. Dezember 2017)

So sah es heut im Norden aus. Motivation pur


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. Dezember 2017)

Nachdem gestern die SQlab Sättel den Outdoortest auf dem Cube nicht bestanden haben war ich heute wieder mit dem Ragley und meinem Testsieger von Ergon unterwegs. Endlich wieder biken


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Dezember 2017)

Schöne Winterstimmung!


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Dezember 2017)

Endlich wieder auf Tour! 

Tief verschneit





Noch sehr winterlich - Gespensterbäume





Schnee zwar a bissl knusprig, aber heut' galt: "Ein mittelprächtiger Tag in den Bergen ist immer noch tausendmal besser als ein toller Tag im Büro."!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tikalla (21. Dezember 2017)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Endlich wieder auf Tour!
> 
> Tief verschneit
> 
> ...


Toll, dass du wieder fit bist. 
Super schöne Bilder


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Dezember 2017)

Punktesammeln im Ländle











​Schönes Wetter, wenig los, Schnee auch nicht schlecht - so kann's weitergehen. Und heute gibt's Pulvernachschub!


----------



## Lenka K. (30. Dezember 2017)

Kontrastprogramm



 
​So musste es am Donnerstag aussehen, damit es am Freitag so aussehen konnte :



 




Jetzt kommt aber erst der Regen .


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. Dezember 2017)

Schön gespurt, traumhaft!


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Januar 2018)

Sehr schöne Bilder!
Letzter Freitag war ein sehr schöner Pulverschneetag:






Und wer hat wohl diesen Schneeball gemacht??? 






An einem Tag stand ich völlig unter Strom  




Und zur ersten Frage: 2 Stunden
Zur zweiten Frage: 180 min
(Tja was sind da wohl die üblichen Fragen )


----------



## Lenka K. (2. Januar 2018)

Auf ins neue Jahr!
und zu neuen Punkten 





Wünsche Euch frohes und unfallfreies 2018!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (2. Januar 2018)

Super Winterstimmungen 



Votec Tox schrieb:


> ... Und zur ersten Frage: 2 Stunden
> Zur zweiten Frage: 180 min
> (Tja was sind da wohl die üblichen Fragen )



Ich hab ne Frage   1. Foto ? Ist das unten Davos und ist das das Tal zum Scalettapass ?


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Januar 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Frage   1. Foto ? Ist das unten Davos und ist das das Tal zum Scalettapass ?



Davos und das Dischmatal, rechts sieht man das Jakobshorn.


----------



## Lenka K. (3. Januar 2018)

@Votec Tox Ist das eine E-Maschine?

Wünsche mir, sowas würde im Freizeitmotorradstrassenverkehr Schule machen -- dann könnten alle in der Fränkischen wieder die Ruhe geniessen ...


----------



## Votec Tox (3. Januar 2018)

Ja eine Elektromaschine, allerdings ist nach max. 2 Std. Schluß.
Im Alltag fahre ich für die längeren Strecken eine leise BMW, das geht nämlich auch, ein leises Motorrad! Da ich meine BMW als Geschäftsfahrzeug nutze und entsprechend viele Kilometer damit fahre, muß sie nicht nur für meine Mitmenschen sondern auch für meine Ohren leise sein. Auf Kurzstrecke kommt allerdings nur noch die E-KTM zum Einsatz, das ich echt klasse.


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Januar 2018)

Impressionen aus dem Villgratental
das könnte hier jemanden interessieren 

Zuerst aber auf der Hinfahrt eine Skitour im Virgental

Hübsche Almen





Hübsche Aussichten



​
Hübsche Spuren





Hübscher Gipfel




Urige Almen auch im Bergsteigerdorf Villgratental





Pürgles Gungge - beliebter Gipfel von Kalkstein aus



 ​Gruberspitze - ein weiterer schöner Berg von Kalkstein



 ​Dreizinnenblick





Spuren





Schee woar's!


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Januar 2018)

Mit Tourenski im Wilden Westen

Die weiten Kanadas



 



 
​Wildtiere schauen - eine Elkherde vor unserer Hütte





Zauberwald



 

 


 ​
Typische Schlechtwetterlinien am Rogers Pass



 

 
​Ziele
für ein anderes mal



 


 


 
​Schee und eindrucksvoll!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. Januar 2018)

Traumhaft


----------



## Votec Tox (30. Januar 2018)

Wirklich ein Traum - Skifahren in Kanada und dann noch Powder... das wünsche ich mir auch irgendwann erleben zu dürfen.

Aber vorerst die "Hausberge":

Jede Menge Neuschne in Davos während des WEFs:






Eine Schneehöhe in Davos von 1,85m gab es seit den 90ern nicht mehr:






Und dann kam die Sonne:






Während die einen Ski fuhren, mußten die anderen schauffeln:






Überall Varianten zu fahren:






Auf Pischa:







Mein Begleiter für einen Tag:






Wundervolle Stimmungen:


----------



## HiFi XS (5. Februar 2018)

Wahnsinns Bilder!

Hier in Berlin haben wir noch gar keinen Schnee gehabt - es hat nur geregnet und das ohne Ende...
dieses WE war es aber trocken und die Sonne hat sich ausnahmsweise gezeigt! So habe ich eine kleine Hausrunde gedreht. Ich bin aber anders gefahren als normal and habe das hier gefunden - Schweiz können wir auch!


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Februar 2018)

Die Schweiz ist überall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (6. Februar 2018)

Unverspurte Pulvernester suchen ... check! 




 


 

 ​Mit Nachahmerspuren


----------



## Lenka K. (7. Februar 2018)

Heimvorteil ausnutzen ... check!


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Februar 2018)

@Lenka K. und @Votec Tox solche schöne Bilder!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (9. Februar 2018)

Hier auch von mir mal wieder ein paar Impressionen der letzten Touren

14.01.18 Noch ohne Schnee, dafür aber mit viel Sonne 





30.01.18 Optisch sehr schöne Tour, war allerdings alles sehr nass und aufgeweicht. Habe den Tag seit langem mal wieder eine Bodenprobe genommen.





07.02.18 Endlich Schnee


----------



## lucie (9. Februar 2018)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Habe den Tag seit langem mal wieder eine Bodenprobe genommen.



Ich hoffe, Dir ist nichts passiert und Du kannst weiter WP-Punkte für euer Team sammeln. LG


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Februar 2018)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Hier auch von mir mal wieder ein paar Impressionen der letzten Touren


Schöne Stimmungen auf deinen Bildern!


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Februar 2018)

Noch ein paar Bilder aus den Kitzbühelern

Suchbild mit Almhütte



 ​
Das Objekt der Begierde
hatte in der hier sichtbare Nordrinne furchtbaren Schnee, deshalb Abfahrt auf der anderen Bergseite





Traumtag mit Blick zum Alpenhauptkamm (links der Bildmitte der Grossvenediger)





Heimvorteil
wieder mal 





Heimvorteil contd.





Weiter so!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (11. Februar 2018)

@lucie 
Alles gut gegangen. Der Boden war nur so weich und nass, dass das Fahren schräg zum Hang sich schon nicht gut angefühlt hat und der Versuch die nächste Kurve zu bekommen dann schief ging. Eher was für die Lachmuskeln als die medizinische Abteilung


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Februar 2018)

Heut' wieder den Heimvorteil voll ausgespielt .

Um 10 Uhr den letzten freien Parkplatz erwischt, aber dann den ganzen Tag alleine auf Tour, eine tolle neue Abfahrt kennengelernt (danke an unseren Vorgänger für die Richtspur!) und zum Schluss die Kasspressknödelsuppe von der Christl genossen! So soll's immer sein!

Zuerst eine Langlaufeinheit





Letzte Hänge ins Tal - die Lawinenlage sollte schon passen





Bei Peter & Christl 





So kann's weitergehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (12. Februar 2018)

Sehr schöne Bilder und dieser Winter ist ja wohl ein "Traum in Schnee"!

Mal wieder in Davos gewesen:






Und am Rinerhorn - Dank der Schneemengen - diese steile und immer enger werdende Rinne mit den Skiern runter gefahren :
(Und ja, dauernd Umspringen strengt in meinem Alter ganz schön an...)






Biken auf Pischa, Fatlessbiken  da staunten die Fatbiker...







Hochalpines Mountainbiken mal anders:







Flowige Vollgasabfahrt:




Und das Tolle ist - anders als beim Skifahren - je schlechter die Sicht, umso schneller fährt man, da man nicht mehr die Spuren im Schnee "anglotzt" und bremst ;-)


Und alternativ der Trail, nur auf der Mitte der durch Schneeschuhgeher festgetrettenen Spur zu befahren, also ca. 25 cm Breite...
Dann die Spitzkehren im Wald, Umsetzen usw. Wenn man einen Fehler macht und den Fuß absetzt, versinkt man und kippt um oder alternativ überschlägt man sich nach vorn, da das VR einsinkt usw.





Ich gebe zu, das wäre mit einem Fatbike einfacher gewesen, dafür sind sie gebaut


----------



## HiFi XS (12. Februar 2018)

Traum Bilder!


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Februar 2018)

@Votec Tox Deine Schneeradlbilder sind einfach traumhaft. 
Ich muss aber zugeben, für mich wäre das eher ein Albtraum, mim Radl im Pulverhang zu stehen! 

Und ja, endlich wieder ein Winter, wie es sich gehört!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (12. Februar 2018)

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: TRAUMHAFT!!!
Hier hat es heute auch mal wieder geschneit, heißt: oberflächlich ist gerade alles leicht "angezuckert" für mehr reicht es aber nicht. Ist morgen wahrscheinlich eh alles wieder weg. An einen richtigen Snowride glaube ich schon fast nicht mehr.


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Februar 2018)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: TRAUMHAFT!!!
> Hier hat es heute auch mal wieder geschneit, heißt: oberflächlich ist gerade alles leicht "angezuckert" für mehr reicht es aber nicht. Ist morgen wahrscheinlich eh alles wieder weg. An einen richtigen Snowride glaube ich schon fast nicht mehr.


Ich glaube leider auch nicht mehr daran  ist wirklich schade.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (13. Februar 2018)

Heute bestes Wetter und die sperren einfach den Wald.  Erst wegen Holzfällarbeiten und dann ein neues "Biker sind hier unerwünscht".
Dann anderen Weg genommen, der in gewisser Weise zwischendurch auch gesperrt war. 
Aber Sonne war schöööön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (15. Februar 2018)

Pulvernachschub! 



 








 




 









​
Schee woar's!


----------



## sommerfrische (16. Februar 2018)

So soll der Winter sein


----------



## Mausoline (16. Februar 2018)

nur bei uns auf den Höhen reichts nicht


----------



## Votec Tox (16. Februar 2018)

So schöne Bilder aus dem "Powder" 
Bei uns am See auf dem Hausberg sieht es auch nur so aus:





(Wieder ein aktuelles Bild vom Lieblingsplatz am Haustrail ;-)


Möchte auch wieder zum Skifahren, statt dessen hatte ich Gestern einen 21 Std. Arbeitstag - hier:


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Februar 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> nur bei uns auf den Höhen reichts nicht


Ist ja auch bei uns wieder vorbei: Regen (wieder mal, grmpf!) bis weit hinauf .


----------



## Mausoline (16. Februar 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ist ja auch bei uns wieder vorbei: Regen (wieder mal, grmpf!) bis weit hinauf .



Schade


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Februar 2018)

Namenstagsgeschenk



 



 



 



 ​Mehr davon!


----------



## sommerfrische (22. Februar 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Namenstagsgeschenk


Na, dann noch herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Februar 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Na, dann noch herzlichen Glückwunsch!


Danke!


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (22. Februar 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Na, dann noch herzlichen Glückwunsch!


Jap. Auch ich gratuliere .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (22. Februar 2018)

basti321 schrieb:


> Jap. Auch ich gratuliere .


Danke auch Dir!


----------



## Lenka K. (26. Februar 2018)

Ein 50:50 Wochenende

Samstag hui




 



 



 
​Sonntag pfui, oder: ZAMG 0: Wetter 1

300 Hm Sonne, 700 Hm Blindflug im Nebel ... 



 





Lieber ZAMG, das kriegst du doch besser hin. Denn eigentlich ist die Saisonbilanz schon ZAMG 0: Wetter 4!


----------



## sommerfrische (26. Februar 2018)

Den Nebel haben am WE viele erwischt ... da hatten sich diverse Wetterberichte vertan. Trotzdem wieder schöne Tourenbilder von dir 
Was für ein Winter in diesem Jahr


----------



## Lenka K. (26. Februar 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Den Nebel haben am WE viele erwischt


Naja, es ist der Frust einer Verwöhnten und Unersättlichen .

Der Samstag war ein Traum und nach dem (Alp)Traum vom Sonntag gab's ein böhmisches Frustessen in Ried bei Benediktbeuern. Das hat den Tag dann gerettet! 

Und Schneetechnisch können wir uns heuer echt nicht beklagen!


----------



## sommerfrische (26. Februar 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Unersättlichen


wie in diesem Faden eindrucksvoll dokumentiert


----------



## Lenka K. (26. Februar 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> eindrucksvoll dokumentiert


----------



## Lenka K. (8. März 2018)

Ein Weltfrauentagsgeschenk (wie schon im letzten Jahr!)




Schee woar's und der Winter ist noch nicht vorbei!


----------



## Lenka K. (10. März 2018)

Noch ein paar Winterbilder.

Start





Tief verschneit





Panorama (Spielwiese von @Votec Tox  )





Hart verdiente Schwünge





Nochmals! 





Vorfreude





Allerdings war's unten schon Frühling und meine Wasserski lieben das Wasser so sehr, dass sie sich daran regelrecht festsaugen. Am liebsten plötzlich, was zu recht interessanten Artistikeinlagen führt . Zum Glück war ich so spät unten, dass mich dabei keiner beobachten konnte.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. März 2018)

Hi Lenka K.


Coole Fotos hast da geschossen. 
Auf welchen Höhenlagen warst unterwegs ? Bis 2500 m ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Allerdings war's unten schon Frühling und meine Wasserski lieben das Wasser so sehr, dass sie sich daran regelrecht festsaugen. Am liebsten plötzlich, was zu recht interessanten Artistikeinlagen führt . Zum Glück war ich so spät unten, dass mich dabei keiner beobachten konnte. [/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (10. März 2018)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Auf welchen Höhenlagen warst unterwegs ? Bis 2500 m ?


Do 1500-2600m (da war's aber noch nicht so warm)
Fr 1750-2800m rauf und dann bis 1000m runter. Auch in der Höhe sehr warm, unterhalb von 1600m überall Bremsschnee.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. März 2018)

Das internationale Skibergsteigerinnentreffen (RHM) im Sellraintal

Frühjahrszeit ist Hüttenzeit





Firnziele





Gute Laune herrscht bei den Mädels (ähm, reiferen Frauen ) immer!





Schee woar's und bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## Votec Tox (19. März 2018)

RHM - Rendezvous Haute Montagne, das mußte ich jetzt erst einmal nachschlagen!

Dann Bilder aus den tieferen Lagen der Hügelchen am Bodensee - aber Gestern mit Neuschnee, herrlich:





Ich nur mit dünnen Reifen unterwegs.


Und mein Bekannter fliegt auf seinem Fatbike vorbei:





Die zugeschneiten Baumstämme, wir fühlten uns fast wie in Kanada 

Vom Skifahren am Samstag gibt es leider keine Bilder.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (19. März 2018)

Ich hab auch noch ein Schneefoto 






Musste den Bagger tragen, der Schnee ging fast bis zur Hüfte


----------



## Lenka K. (20. März 2018)

Unverspurter Pulverberg - so soll's immer sein!


----------



## Lenka K. (23. März 2018)

Frühling ... welcher Frühling? Winter is! 

-16 C





Genau vor einem Jahr





Gletscherweiten





Ziele





Spuren





Noch a bissl mehr davon, bitte bitte bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (23. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Frühling ... welcher Frühling? Winter is! [emoji38]
> Noch a bissl mehr davon, bitte bitte bitte!


Liebe @Lenka K., so wie der Winter dieses Jahr verlaufen ist, hast du dem Schneegott Haus und Hof geopfert, um uns allen die schneelose Tristesse der letzten Jahre zu ersparen. Ich weiß deinen Einsatz sehr zu schätzen  Aber so ab Anfang/Mitte April darf es vielleicht doch Frühling werden? Bitte, bitte, bitte  Wenn du mit den Opferungen vielleicht doch mal aufhörst...?

Ich gehe noch schnell ein paar Skitouren. Aber dann! 

Grüße, die SOMMERfrische


----------



## Lenka K. (23. März 2018)

Ich gelobe Besserung: am 1. April höre ich mit dem Opfern auf. Und dann darf es ruhig Frühling werden -- ein paar Frühjahrsskiprojekte hab' ich nämlich auch noch ... .


----------



## Lenka K. (26. März 2018)

Skitouren in zwei Jahreszeiten: oben Winter, unten Frühling (temperaturmässig   )



 



 ​
Schee woar's! Ob es aber das letzte Pulverwochenende der Saison war?


----------



## HiFi XS (26. März 2018)

WOW - immer noch so viel Schnee. Sieht super aus.


----------



## Votec Tox (26. März 2018)

25 cm Neuschnee bei winterlichen Temperaturen und das Ende März,
da "überlebt" der Powder sogar etwas Sonnenschein 







Man sieht schon den MtB-Trail ins Sertigtal:







Das Schönste diesen Winter waren - Dank des vielen Schnees - eigentlich die Varianten durch die Wälder.






Oder Dank der zugeschneiten Felsen die Rinnen, die man sonst selten fahren kann (kein Bild gemacht )
Was für ein Winter, soviel Schnee aber dafür nicht so sonnig.
Nun kann es wärmer werden - freue mich aufs Frühlingsskifahren im tiefen Sulz


----------



## Lenka K. (26. März 2018)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> soviel Schnee aber dafür nicht so sonnig


Tät' ich auch sagen. Ich hoffe, ich hab' mein Nebeltourenvorrat auf Jahre hinaus ausgeschöpft!

Aber so sans halt, die Skifahrerinnen: immer was zu meckern! 
Schnee zu wenig=kein Skifahren, Schnee zu viel=hohe Lawinengefahr, auch kein Skifahren. Wetter zu schlecht=frau sieht nix, Wetter zu gut=Schnee zu warm und kein Pulver ... . Ach, haben es die Bikerinnen einfach .


----------



## Mausoline (26. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ....Gletscherweiten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 710835​
> ....



Was ist das denn für ein Gletscher


----------



## Lenka K. (26. März 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Gletscher


Lüsener Ferner in den Stubaier Alpen (Sellraintal).


----------



## Mausoline (27. März 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Lüsener Ferner in den Stubaier Alpen (Sellraintal).



Danke für Info  
Samerschlag war ich mal mit Ski und vorletztes Jahr im Sommer Breiter Grieskogel


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (27. März 2018)

Habe das Ladies Open in Beerfelden mit nur einem leichten Kopfstand (=Sturz ohne Personenschaden), 
etwas Schnee





ner Menge Matsch, 




Sonnenschein und Spass überstanden. Das Wochendende hat wieder richtig Lust auf mehr gemacht, ich freue mich auf die Sommer Bikesaison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (28. März 2018)

@turbo.huhnchen Ui, hardcore!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (1. April 2018)

Das wars schon wieder mit dem WP. Meine letzten Punkte sind eingetragen.

Ich wünsche euch noch Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Lenka K. (1. April 2018)

WP-Finale in den Dolomiten







​Schee woar's, und der Winterpokal auch! Bis zum nächsten Jahr!


----------



## sommerfrische (1. April 2018)

Das sieht ja nochmal richtig nach Wintermärchen aus


----------



## Lenka K. (3. April 2018)

@Votec Tox Wollte Dich nur daran erinnern, dass etwaige ausstehende WP-Punkte nach dem Ende des WPs nur 3 Tage nachgereicht werden können.


----------



## Votec Tox (3. April 2018)

Erledigt!

Und ein Bild vom Samstag, Flowride Davos Weissfluhgipfel:


----------



## Votec Tox (10. April 2018)

Dieser Winter 
Zugeschneite Felsen im April, das gab es seit Jahren nicht mehr:






Mal wieder Weissfluhjoch in Davos.


----------



## Lenka K. (10. April 2018)

Ja, der WP ist schon zu Ende, der Winter aber noch lange nicht! 

Touren in der Zwittersaison

Wochenende





Gestern





Schön war's, aber: liebe Jahreszeiten, nach dem Winter kommt der FRÜHLING, nicht gleich der Sommer!
Ob da die @sommerfrische ihre Finger im Spiel hat?


----------



## sommerfrische (10. April 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Ob da die @sommerfrische ihre Finger im Spiel hat?


Hihi. Hexhex hat die @sommerfrische gemacht, und jetzt "müssen" alle kurz/kurz fahren [emoji38] Auf trockenen Trails  Oder buttrige Firnhänge runtersurfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (19. April 2018)

Zwittersaison die zweite, oder eine Multisportwoche

Pulver





Trockenrasentrails



 



Fels



 



Wären so viele Punkte ...


----------



## Mausoline (19. April 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ....Pulver
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 720397...




Mutprobe


----------



## Lenka K. (19. April 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Mutprobe


Naa, die Felsen sind ganz klein -- paar Meter vielleicht -- bei einem Sturz würde frau ziemlich gemütlich und weich unten landen. Immer noch angenehmer als rechts (wo die Spur hinaufführt) auf hartem Schnee ohne Steigeisen runterzueiern (so wie beim raufgehen   ).


----------



## Lenka K. (26. April 2018)

Zwittersaison die dritte, oder: die Qual der Wahl!  

Fels





Trockenrasentrails



 



Firn (oder so ähnlich   )





Jetzt ist's aber aus, dem Schnee ist der Sommer ein Graus!


----------



## Mausoline (26. April 2018)

Ja, jetzt ists Zeit 

Jetzt kommen höchstens noch die Hochtouren im Sommer


----------



## Lenka K. (26. April 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt ists Zeit


Stimmt!



Mausoline schrieb:


> Hochtouren im Sommer


Naa, die wurden schon jetzt im Frühjahr gemacht, im Sommer müsste frau zu Fuss runterlatschen, aua!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (27. April 2018)

Hab eher an die Touren im ewigen Eis gedacht


----------



## Lenka K. (28. April 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hab eher an die Touren im ewigen Eis gedacht


Eben!


----------



## Mausoline (28. April 2018)

Ach, bist du etwa ein bißchen lauffaul


----------



## Lenka K. (29. April 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> lauffaul


Absolut! 

Wozu wurde denn der Ski oder das Radl erfunden?


----------



## Schwimmer (29. April 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Absolut!
> 
> Wozu wurde denn der Ski oder das Radl erfunden?



Das mit den Ski frag ich mich auch


----------



## Lenka K. (2. Mai 2018)

Ende der Wahl, bleibt nur die Qual 





Bis zum nächsten WP!


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Oktober 2018)

@Votec Tox @turbo.huhnchen @HiFi XS @Tikalla 

Ich hoffe, ihr geniesst noch den Oktobersommer, aber es ist bald Winterpokalzeit! Wer macht heuer wieder mit? Ich war so frei ...


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Oktober 2018)

@turbo.huhnchen Antrag angenommen, willkommen im Team!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (15. Oktober 2018)

Sehr schön, dann kann es ja wieder los gehen. Ich freu mich


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Oktober 2018)

Schon zu dritt, schön!

Willkommen zurück im Team, @Votec Tox .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (18. Oktober 2018)

Erneuter Aufruf:  @HiFi XS @Tikalla 

Möchtet Ihr heuer wieder bei SofaNordwand beim Winterpokal mitmachen?

Und an alle anderen: es gibt bei uns noch zwei freie Plätze!


----------



## Tikalla (24. Oktober 2018)

Hallo @Lenka K. Ich würde gern wieder mitmachen


----------



## Lenka K. (24. Oktober 2018)

Tikalla schrieb:


> Ich würde gern wieder mitmachen


Super, dann sind wir schon zu viert! Wilkommen zurück! 

Vielleicht meldet sich @HiFi XS doch noch?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (26. Oktober 2018)

Super, dann fehlt nur noch HiFi XS. Ich habe sie per PN angeschrieben, vielleicht meldet sie sich ja.

Mein WP beginnt erst einmal wie letztes Jahr, nämlich mit Krankheit... Kämpfe jetzt seit 5 Wochen mit den Nebenhöhlen... Ich hoffe wirklich, dass das bald eine Ende hat. 

Gab dieses Jahr übrigens Zuwachs. 
Kein MTB aber auch Vollgefedert 







Die Vorderräder sind selber aufgebaut, das Hinterrad ist inzwischen mit der passenden Felge eingespeicht und die Carbonsitzschale liegt auch schon hier.


----------



## Lenka K. (26. Oktober 2018)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Ich habe sie per PN angeschrieben


Gute Idee! 

Wenn sie sich nicht meldet, schalte ich hier im LO und im WP-Forum eine Anzeige .



turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Kämpfe jetzt seit 5 Wochen mit den Nebenhöhlen


Gute Besserung!


----------



## HiFi XS (29. Oktober 2018)

Bin dabei


----------



## HiFi XS (29. Oktober 2018)

@turbo.huhnchen 
ich wünsche Dir eine Gute Besserung!
 bin leider auch erkältet...!


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Oktober 2018)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Bin dabei


Schön! Aber zuerst bitte Antrag stellen. 

Dann wären wir komplett. 

Und können, wenn alle wieder gesund sind -- laboriere z.Z. auch etwas an einer Erkältung -- voll angreifen. In der Zwischenzeit hat unsere unermüdlichste Mitstreiterin schon das Punkteschweinchen gefüttert .


----------



## Lenka K. (31. Oktober 2018)

Antrag angenommen, willkommen zurück im Team, @HiFi XS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (5. November 2018)

Danke! Hab die erste Einträge jetzt auch... sorry, hat gedauert....


----------



## Lenka K. (5. November 2018)

Herbstfrühling im Chiemgau ... 



 











 ​Schee woar's!


----------



## Aninaj (6. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Herbstfrühling im Chiemgau ...
> ​Schee woar's!



Also wenn ich das so sehe gibt es überhaupt keinen Grund auf die Pfalztrails neidisch zu sein... vielmehr bin ich neidsich


----------



## Lenka K. (6. November 2018)

Aninaj schrieb:


> wenn ich das so sehe


Naja, gewusst wo fotografieren .

Auf der 44km-Runde waren etwa 10km Trails dabei, und das ist für die Voralpen schon ein beachtlicher Trailanteil ... wenn ich an die Pfalz denke, wo meine Runden um die 50% Trailanteil hatten ... . Dafür kann frau dort nicht Skifahren, es gibt also doch Gerechtigkeit!


----------



## Aninaj (6. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Naja, gewusst wo fotografieren .
> 
> Auf der 44km-Runde waren etwa 10km Trails dabei, und das ist für die Voralpen schon ein beachtlicher Trailanteil ... wenn ich an die Pfalz denke, wo meine Runden um die 50% Trailanteil hatten ... . Dafür kann frau dort nicht Skifahren, es gibt also doch gerechtigkeit!



Wie heißt es schön: frau kann eben nicht alles haben 

Zum Glück hab ich es mit dem Skifahren nicht so und bin somit in der Pfalz besser aufgehoben. Aber wenn ich da so an deiner Skitouren Bilder denke  Drücke die Daumen für viel Schnee bei euch


----------



## Lenka K. (9. November 2018)

Nochmals bei Föhn unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (9. November 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Nochmals bei Föhn unterwegs.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 793097
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 793098​


Immer wieder eine tolle Runde 
Wie schlimm sind denn dort die Sturmschäden?


----------



## Lenka K. (9. November 2018)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Sturmschäden


Welche Sturmschäden?? Auf dem Tanneralmtrail ein Baum quer, sonst nix!

Wahnsinn, wie punktuell der Sturm gewütet hat, direkt in der Jachenau sieht man an den Hängen immer wieder Stellen, wo es Baumgruppen mit abgerissenen Wipfeln gibt ... .


----------



## Lenka K. (16. November 2018)

Föhntour zum Xten ... 

Zuerst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen 





Höchster Punkt





Panorama









12.! November





Trails













Schee woar's!


----------



## Lenka K. (17. November 2018)

Zur Abwechslung: Rascheltrails! 
(ohne Schiebe- und Schotterschruborgien )


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Dezember 2018)

Endlich *W I N T E R! 
*
*

 *​


----------



## Aninaj (13. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Mausoline (13. Dezember 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Endlich *W I N T E R!   .....*



Boah du hasts echt schon wieder top erwischt  aber ich war letzten Sonntag auch schon Tiefschnee fahren  echt Glück gehabt 

Hast du einen Airbag dabei?


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Dezember 2018)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hast du einen Airbag dabei?


Nein. Risikokompensation und so .


----------



## Mausoline (13. Dezember 2018)

find ich auch besser


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Dezember 2018)

Noch aweng das gute Wetter und den tollen Schnee ausgenutzt .

Schneeloch im Chiemgau




 



 ​
In den Kitzbühelern braucht's noch a bissl ...



 ​Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (14. Dezember 2018)

Wo bitte ist genau dieses Schneeloch? Gern per PN


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Dezember 2018)

Noch richtig winterlich ...


----------



## speedy_g0nzales (20. Dezember 2018)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Noch aweng das gute Wetter und den tollen Schnee ausgenutzt .
> 
> Schneeloch im Chiemgau
> 
> ...


Superschön . 
_Sonntagshorn mit Peitingköpfl vom Heutal aus (oder evtl. noch Dürrnbachhorn, was ja eigentlich als das Schneeloch gilt)?_


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Dezember 2018)

Endlich wieder schönes Wetter! 




 


 ​


​


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Dezember 2018)

Impressionen aus dem Montafon



 



 




​Im Hintergrund das heutige Ziel. Im Vordergrund ein typisches Zeichen für die Top-MTB-Destination Österreich .



 ​
Schee woar's!


----------



## Votec Tox (5. Januar 2019)

Schöne Bilder und dieser Winter ist wieder so herrlich:

Biken im Schnee:







Rodeln im Schnee:







Arbeiten im Schnee  Späßle gmacht!







Und natürlich Freeriden im Schnee:






Da gehts runter 





Und Gestern die schöne Stimmung mit Doppelsonne und "Snowdust":


----------



## Lenka K. (7. Januar 2019)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Da gehts runter


Mit dem Downhiller? 
Duck und weg! 

Ja, es ist wieder ein Winter, wie es sich gehört, auf wenn das am Heilig Abend gar nicht so aussah ...

Hier noch einige Bilder vom Punktesammeln über die Feiertage.


Aufbruch ins Neue Jahr





Erinnerungen an grosse Felsfahrten





Wunderschöne Almsiedlungen





Die obligatorische Sauwettertour 





Weiter so!


----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2019)

Eine Skitour abseits der Schneeapokalypse 


Das bisschen Schnee 





Akzente in der Landschaft





Blick zurück





Schee woar's!


----------



## sommerfrische (13. Januar 2019)

Da werde ich richtig sehnsüchtig. Ich traue mich hierzulande nicht in freies Gelände, und das geht vielen anderen gerade genauso: Habe gestern von einer "Skitour" auf unseren Olympia"berg" gelesen - Not macht erfinderisch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (13. Januar 2019)

In der Tat sind die Verhältnisse derzeit schwierig (und ab heute nochmals schwieriger als gestern), aber es ist doch möglich, eine gscheite Skitour zu machen -- der Medienberichterstattung zum Trotz ist nicht jeder ein Selbstmörder, der sich ins Gelände wagt .

Die Infos, die es dazu braucht, gibt's einerseits im Internet -- wo hat's vertretbaren Neuschnee, wo wenig Schneebruch (vor allem auf den waldigen Touren in den bayerischen Voralpen z.Z. ein Thema!), wo kommt frau überhaupt hin (Spitzingstrasse war ja Fr-Sa gesperrt). Anderseits sind Geländekenntnisse der Tour wichtig, damit ich weiss, dass es dort keine lawinentechnisch kritische Bereiche gibt.

Hat bei uns alles gepasst!


----------



## sommerfrische (14. Januar 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> der Medienberichterstattung zum Trotz ist nicht jeder ein Selbstmörder, der sich ins Gelände wagt .


Ich hatte mir auch keine Sorgen um euch gemacht  Wenn man sich auskennt und auch mal weiter fahren will und kann, dann geht schon was...  Die breiten Powderlatten, die du fährst, sind dabei allerdings auch von unschätzbarem Wert


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Januar 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Die breiten Powderlatten, die du fährst, sind dabei allerdings auch von unschätzbarem Wert


----------



## Mausoline (14. Januar 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> .. Wenn man sich auskennt und auch mal weiter fahren will und kann, dann geht schon was...




Wer den langen Zug kennt, der fährt den nicht bei solch Voraussetzungen  solche Idioten
da nützt die beste Ausrüstung nix und bringt noch andere Menschen in Gefahr


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Januar 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wer den langen Zug kennt, der fährt den nicht bei solch Voraussetzungen  solche Idioten
> da nützt die beste Ausrüstung nix und bringt noch andere Menschen in Gefahr


Eine etwas differenziertere Debatte zum Unfall.

Der Lagebericht vom Samstag.

Und eine persönliche Anmerkung: hätten sich die vier auf der Autobahn darennt, gäbe es keinen solchen Aufschrei und Besserwisserei .


----------



## Mausoline (15. Januar 2019)

... aber du kennst die Strecke oder?
Im Lagebericht steht für mich schon einiges was für mich gegen diese Strecke gesprochen hätte, aber ich bin da auch ein Schisser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (15. Januar 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Und eine persönliche Anmerkung: hätten sich die vier auf der Autobahn darennt, gäbe es keinen solchen Aufschrei und Besserwisserei .



Dann war das wohl einfach nur Pech für die Vier? Zur falschen Zeit, am falschen Ort?


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Januar 2019)

Ich wäre da vermutlich auch nicht gefahren, aber die Sache war eben nicht so eindeutig, wie das in der Berichterstattung von Leuten, die das hätten besser wissen müssen -- der BM von Lech, der Chef der Bergrettung -- geschildert wurde. Von daher finde ich es unangebracht, die Opfer als "Idioten" zu bezeichnen.



lucie schrieb:


> Dann war das wohl einfach nur Pech für die Vier? Zur falschen Zeit, am falschen Ort?


Nein, die vier haben einen Fehler gemacht, der sie das Leben gekostet hat. Aber wenn's um Tod in den Bergen geht, fühlt sich jeder Flachlandtiroler -- entschuldigt die Bezeichnung -- der wenig bis null Ahnung hat, berufen, seinen Senf dazuzugeben. Verkehrstote gehören dagegen zur modernen Zivilisation, da regt sich keiner so richtig auf, auch weil alle wissen, dass auch sie betroffen sein könnten -- im Gegensatz zu den "Selbstmördern" in den Bergen.


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Januar 2019)

Ein Wintermärchen in den Kitzbühelern

Almhütten noch sichtbar 





Spuren 1





Spuren 2





Blick zurück





Stimmungen





Einkehr





A Traum woar's!


----------



## Mausoline (19. Januar 2019)

Schöne Spuren


----------



## sommerfrische (19. Januar 2019)

Ein Träumchen


----------



## Lenka K. (23. Januar 2019)

Die guten Verhältnisse für eine anspruchsvollere Tour genutzt

Das Objekt der Begierde ...





... muss frau sich durch eine Langlaufeinheit verdienen 





Schnee genug 





Doppeltes Teufelchen





Früher haben sich die Leute mehr gefürchtet 





Ein schöner Tag in den Bergen, aber es braucht dringend Nachschub!


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Februar 2019)

Das Pulverteufelchen schlägt wieder zu 

Vorfreude





Am Gipfel
(und was ist mit den Müttern??? Mindestens die Töchter haben es jetzt in die Ö-Nationalhymne geschafft, nach -- nicht gefühlten, sondern tatsächlichen -- 100 Jahren!)





Oldschool vs. newschool 





Tauernpanorama (Grossvenediger)





No risk, no fun! 
(naa, kein Risiko, ein braver Zweier und a kloaner Sluffrutsch, den frau im Freeridetempo gar nicht merkt)





Meine Spur 





Wieder mal ein Paar Traumtage in den Bergen!


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Februar 2019)

Pulverabgrasen vor dem verfrühten Frühling

Nochmals Winter




Ziel in Sicht





Berg für morgen





Zollhütte





Meine Spur 





Pulverhänge mitnehmen 





Schee woar's!


----------



## Mausoline (14. Februar 2019)

Herrlich  
wo warst du unterwegs


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Februar 2019)

Montafon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (15. Februar 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Montafon.


Herrlich! Ich finde das (Skitouren)glück ja meist vor der Haustür. Aber so wie das aussieht, könnt ich demnächst auch mal woanders nachschauen


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Februar 2019)

Nachtrag zu Montafon

Gesamtübersicht zu "Meine Spur"






Knifflige Steilabfahrt mit First Line 





@sommerfrische Es würden mehrere Skitourenleben nicht ausreichen, um alle lohnende Touren in den Alpen zu machen!  Aber vielleicht kann dieser Fred als Inspirationsquelle dienen?


----------



## Lenka K. (20. Februar 2019)

Während sich die Bikerinnen am Frühling erfreuen, klammern sich die Skifahrerinnen an den Winter. Klappt noch ganz gut .

Schöner Berg





Schöne Abfahrt





Schöne Einkehr





Schee woar's, aber es könnte langsam mal wieder schneien ...


----------



## Mausoline (20. Februar 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ...Schee woar's, aber es könnte langsam mal wieder schneien ...



... das hoff ich auch  ich hab noch Skitermine im März 
und ich hab den Ski


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Februar 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ich hab den Ski


Da bin ich aber gespannt ... 

Edit: hab's im Nachbarfred gesehen, viel Spass damit!

Und doch keine Pinbindung? Wegen der Inet-Bestellung?


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Februar 2019)

Während sich die Bikerinnen am Frühling erfreuen ... na, ihr wisst schon . Teil 2


----------



## Lenka K. (1. März 2019)

Kontrastprogramm 



 ​Klettersaisoneröffnung am 28. Februar!


----------



## Mausoline (1. März 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ...Edit: hab's im Nachbarfred gesehen, viel Spass damit!
> 
> Und doch keine Pinbindung? Wegen der Inet-Bestellung?



Danke  leider war ich noch nicht unterwegs, du weißt ja der Frühling in den nicht so hohen Bergen, aber in 2 Wochen gibts Urlaub und danach noch ein WoE 

Pinbindung nee, hab keinen Stiefel dazu, der jetzige muss noch ein paar Jahre


----------



## Lenka K. (13. März 2019)

Der Winter ist zurück! 















Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (16. März 2019)

Tagebuch einer Punktejägerin


----------



## Mausoline (16. März 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Tagebuch einer Punktejägerin ....




Du warst nicht allein 

Wir starten morgen früh   1 Woche weg


----------



## Lenka K. (17. März 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Wir starten morgen früh


Viel Spass, schönes Wetter und gute Verhältnisse!


----------



## HiFi XS (18. März 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Du warst nicht allein
> 
> Wir starten morgen früh   1 Woche weg


viel spaß auch von mir!


----------



## Lenka K. (19. März 2019)

Noch einige Impressionen von einer Woche in den Bergen

Sonne und Neuschnee satt, leider auch satter Wind. Trotzdem ein Paar schöne Schwünge erwischt .


----------



## sommerfrische (19. März 2019)

Das ist doch der Silvretta-Stausee. Auf der Wiesbadener Hütte hatte ich letztes Jahr meinen Eiskurs  Wo hattet ihr Station - in dem Hotel am Stausee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (19. März 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Silvretta-Stausee


Gut erkannt! 

Wir haben unten im Tal gewohnt, das es ja Mi-Fr grausliges Wetter gab und da hätten wir oben nichts machen können.

Übrigens, nachdem das neue Pumpspeicherkraftwerk im Sommer in Betrieb ging, friert der See nicht mehr zu und es ist ziemlich mühsam, ins Klostertal zu kommen -- es wurde ein kurzer Tunnel auf der Westseite gebaut, aber nach dem Tunnel müssen ungute Hänge gequert werden. Das Problem ist bekannt und hoffentlich wird für die nächste Saison nachgebessert ...


----------



## Lenka K. (21. März 2019)

Winterintermezzo zum Frühlingsanfang

Das Objekt der Begierde ...





... kommt näher





Blick zurück auf die Wasserskilanglaufeinheit 





Ohne Worte





Kläglicher Gletscherrest





Pulverhänge mitnehmen





Super woar's und richtig winterlich zapfig! Jetzt dürfen sich aber wieder die Bikerinnen freuen .


----------



## wapedo (24. März 2019)

Die BikerInnen können sich freuen. Aber nur bis Sonntag. Am Montag, Dienstag und Mittwoch bekommen wir ja nochmals Schnee.
Schöne Bilder aus unserem Montafon. Leider Zuviel Schnee...


----------



## Lenka K. (1. April 2019)

WP-Finale auf Hüttentour in der Schweiz
Achtung Bilderflut

A kloana Mensch





Pulverhänge mitnehmen





E pericoloso sporgersi oder: Vorsicht, Löcher!





Skiurlaub??? 





Ziele





Vorfreude





Home sweet home





Wilde Gletscherabfahrt





Wilde Gletscherabfahrt contd.





Blick zurück





Traumwetter, gute Verhältnisse und ein Haufen Punkte -- so ist's richtig!


----------



## sommerfrische (1. April 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> E pericoloso sporgersi​
> Anhang anzeigen 845045​


​


----------



## Mausoline (1. April 2019)

Klasse  

bitte kleiner Tipp zur Örtlichkeit 

Ich muss noch an den hm arbeiten und vor allem an der Aufstiegsgeschwindigkeit


----------



## Lenka K. (1. April 2019)

Mausoline schrieb:


> kleiner Tipp zur Örtlichkeit


Berner Oberland - Bächlital- und Gaulihütte.



Mausoline schrieb:


> Aufstiegsgeschwindigkeit


Die Letzten werden ja im WP die Ersten sein!


----------



## Mausoline (1. April 2019)

Bächlital, vergess ich nie  im Sommer über 2000 Treppenstufen. War ich mal zum Klettern, wahnsinnig gute Verpflegung  zum Frühstück selbstgemachtes Birchermüsli und abends Älpler Makkaroni ohne Ende.




Lenka K. schrieb:


> ...Die Letzten werden ja im WP die Ersten sein!


 stimmt, Punkte hats auf jeden Fall gebracht.


----------



## Votec Tox (1. April 2019)

Und nun wieder die faulen Liftfahrer 
Heute Mittag spontan nach Davos gefahren, auf zwei Rädern:
Noch soviel schöner Schnee:






Meine alten Ski habe ich in Davos im Keller bei Freunden deponiert:



Und ab in den herrlichen Sulz:






Irgendwie war kein Mensch außer mir auf der Piste:





Dann ging es wieder heim, die Arbeit ruft!


----------



## Lenka K. (2. April 2019)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> faulen Liftfahrer


Jede, wie sie mag .

Solange mir kein Lift über die Tour gebaut wird ... OK, schon öfters passiert (Fellilücke, Piz Val Gronda usw. usf. ), aber dafür sind die Liftfahrer ja nicht direkt verantwortlich ... Und eine schön präparierte, leere Piste hat auch was!

Aber zurück zum Thema:
@HiFi XS Wollte Dich noch daran erinnern, dass nach dem Ende des WPs etwaige Einheiten nur bis zum 3.4. nachgetragen werden können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (3. April 2019)

WP Bereich lässt mich nicht mehr rein. Ich kann hier im Forum posten aber nicht im WP 
es gibt irgendein Bug
Ich versuche es über mein Handy...


----------



## Lenka K. (20. April 2019)

Auch wenn es im Tal sommert, herrscht in den Bergen immer noch Winter .


----------



## Votec Tox (23. April 2019)

Und auf den Pisten nix los! Hier Davos Weissfluhjoch:






Da habe ich dann meine alten und kurzen Ski ans Motorrad "geschnallt" und ab ging es von Davos:







über den Julierpass Richtung St. Moritz:







an den Corvatsch:











Zwei Bilder mit der Kamera und nicht mit dem Händi aufgenommen, drum wohl so groß...






Auch da nix los:


----------



## Lenka K. (27. April 2019)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Ski ans Motorrad "geschnallt"


Schmunzel .
So wird's auch im Frühjahr bei Bike+Ski-Touren gemacht. Ob das aber StVO-Konform ist?


----------



## Votec Tox (27. April 2019)

Och, ich bin dann noch in eine nette Schweizer Polizeikontrolle geraten und hatte all meine Papiere zu Hause in der Wohnung gelassen... 
Nur das Skiabo dabei, immerhin mit Passbild drauf.
Nach einem freundlichen Plausch haben mir die Polizisten noch den Tipp gegeben das Motorradheck umzubauen, damit es besser ausschaut! 
Sie fanden es großartig an einem Tag Motorrad und Ski zu fahren.


----------



## Lenka K. (28. April 2019)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Sie fanden es großartig an einem Tag Motorrad und Ski zu fahren


Das machte den Tag bestimmt noch besser, als er ohnehin schon war!


----------



## lucie (28. April 2019)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Och, ich bin dann noch in eine nette Schweizer Polizeikontrolle geraten und hatte all meine Papiere zu Hause in der Wohnung gelassen...
> Nur das Skiabo dabei, immerhin mit Passbild drauf.
> Nach einem freundlichen Plausch haben mir die Polizisten noch den Tipp gegeben das Motorradheck umzubauen, damit es besser ausschaut!
> Sie fanden es großartig an einem Tag Motorrad und Ski zu fahren.



 Find ich cool, die Ski am Mopped.  Auf die andere Seite passt dann bestimmt noch ein Longboard.


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Mai 2019)

Wie startet die Sofanordwanderin in den Mai?

Mit einer Pulverskitour, was sonst? 



 


 







Schee woar's, aber die Skisaison neigt sich doch dem Ende zu. Bis zum nächsten WP!


----------



## Mausoline (1. Mai 2019)

Supi erwischt  Von einer Skikollegin hab ich gestern die Abschlußbilder aus Ischgl erhalten  mit Pulver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (3. Mai 2019)

Sehr schöne Bilder vom 1. Mai!
Und wir nimmersatten Skifahrer  drum gleich noch Bilder vom 2. Mai:

Auf dem Weg in den Süden mal wieder über den Julierpass:






Das Streusalz wird gern geschleckt:






Blick auf den Piz Palü:






Und noch ausgiebig Firn und Sulz genossen.


----------



## Lenka K. (8. Mai 2019)

Verkehrte Jahreszeiten: Ende Februar klettern, am 7.5. Pulverskitour 








​Schee woar's, aber langsam möchte sogar ich lieber biken als skifahren!


----------



## Mausoline (8. Mai 2019)

einfach Ski in Keller stellen und Tschüß bis nächsten Winter


----------



## Votec Tox (10. Oktober 2019)

Und er ist schon in Sicht - der nächste Winter!
Hui, man muß nur eine Seite zurück blättern, um diesen Faden wieder zu finden.
Wie siehts aus mit dem Nordwandsofa? Wer ist wieder dabei? Freue mich schon auf einen entspannten WP!


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Oktober 2019)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Wer ist wieder dabei?


Ich ich ich 

Der Winter kann sich aber noch a bissl Zeit lassen, ich bin zuletzt zu viel geklettert und zu wenig geradelt ... Aber zu Winterpokalzeit kann's ruhig richtig losgehen!


----------



## Tikalla (14. Oktober 2019)

Ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (14. Oktober 2019)

Würdet ihr freundlicherweise das Team eröffnen bzw. eintragen, ich bin diese Woche leider beruflich ziemlich am Anschlag. 
Das wäre großartig - vielen Dank!


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Oktober 2019)

Ich war dann so frei, bitte Anträge stellen .

@turbo.huhnchen und @HiFi XS seid ihr auch wieder dabei?


----------



## Lenka K. (15. Oktober 2019)

@Votec Tox Willkommen zurück im Team!


----------



## HiFi XS (18. Oktober 2019)

Na klar - arbeite ja viel leider aber täglich Sport - Das muss sein


----------



## Lenka K. (18. Oktober 2019)

Schon zu dritt: willkommen zurück im Team @HiFi XS !


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. Oktober 2019)

Auch dabei!


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Oktober 2019)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Auch dabei!


Schön! Willkommen zurück im Team.

Es fehlt nur noch @Tikalla , du musst auf der Teamseite einen Antrag stellen, um ins Team aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Oktober 2019)

So, liebe Sofanordwanderinnen , es geht los! Und mit dem Schlechtwetter auch .

@Tikalla hat sich noch nicht gemeldet, ich hab' ihr eine PN geschickt und hoffe, dass sie die Nachricht bekommnt -- anscheinend ist sie nicht so oft im Forum unterwegs.

Dafür gibt es eine andere Interessierte, falls ich also von @Tikalla bis Ende der Woche nichts höre, würde ich @Access ins Team aufnehmen.

Und in unserem Fred kann's genauso weitergehen, wie es im Frühjahr aufgehört hat, nämlich: mit Touren ohne Punkte, dafür mit hohem Spassfaktor!


Herbst in Südtirol  











​Auf ein punktereiches WP!


----------



## sommerfrische (28. Oktober 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> So, liebe Sofanordwanderinnen , es geht los! Und mit dem Schlechtwetter auch .
> 
> @Tikalla hat sich noch nicht gemeldet, ich hab' ihr eine PN geschickt und hoffe, dass sie die Nachricht bekommnt -- anscheinend ist sie nicht so oft im Forum unterwegs.
> 
> ...


... mit neuem Rad. Lecker


----------



## HiFi XS (28. Oktober 2019)

Super schöne Fotos. Ein Traum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tikalla (28. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Mädels, 
Tut mir leid, dass ich so spät bin. Hab eben den Antrag gestellt. @Lenka K.  Vielen Dank für die Erinnerung. Wenn ich darf würde ich gerne noch mitmachen. Viele Grüße Manuela


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Oktober 2019)

Bestätigt. Willkommen zurück im Team, @Tikalla!

Schön, das Sofanordwand in voller und altbewährter Stärke am Start ist!

Im Süden leider Sofawetter, aber weiter im Norden wurden schon fleissig Punkte gesammelt .


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Oktober 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> mit neuem Rad


Wo? Ist fast ein Jahr alt .

Aber ich muss schon sagen, damit machen die steilen, alten, "gepflasterten" Karrenwege in verschiedenen Stadien des Verfalls, die von den Hochplateaus ins Tal führen, deutlich mehr Spass als mit meinem uralten 80/60-XC-Fully, mit dem ich dort vor knapp 15 Jahren schon mal gefahren, bzw. radgewandert bin .


----------



## Lenka K. (21. November 2019)

Es ist so weit - der Winter ist da!  

Für gscheite Skitouren brauchte es einen hohen Ausgangspunkt, denn es hat Anfang dieser Woche sehr weit hinauf geregnet. Die Bruchharschvermeidungsstrategie ist aber voll aufgegangen!

Vorfreude






Gipfel in Sicht





Dem Nebel entfliehen





Ziele





Von unten weg genug Schnee





No a Stückle 





Fast oben




Weiter so!


----------



## Lenka K. (1. Dezember 2019)

Spass im Schnee!


----------



## Votec Tox (4. Dezember 2019)

Da es am Montag in Davos ordentlich geschneit hat, gings Gestern mit Freunden in den Tiefschnee:


----------



## Lenka K. (5. Dezember 2019)

Tiefkühltruhentour 



​
Jahreszeitenmischtour - Winterschnee bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen


----------



## Lenka K. (12. Dezember 2019)

Neuschnee + Sonne =   









Der Dreier kam nicht von Ungefähr ...


----------



## Votec Tox (13. Dezember 2019)

Erst schneite es noch plus eisigem Wind und das bei -13 Grad...  aber dann:





(Ebenfalls Gestern, Heute stürmt es und dann soll leider die Wärme kommen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (6. Februar 2020)

Dieser Winter ist nicht nur nicht besonders toll, sondern irgendwie auch wenig fotogen. Ein kleiner Lichtblick zwischen den (Regen)Tiefs ...


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Februar 2020)

Vor dem Orkan ... 





... den Pulver ...





... geniessen!!!


----------



## sommerfrische (11. Februar 2020)

Sehr toll  Endlich mal jemand im Bild, die skifahren kann  So unverspurt hatte ich das auch noch nicht dieses Jahr.


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Februar 2020)

Winterstimmung   vor dem Frühlingseinbruch 








​


----------



## sommerfrische (14. Februar 2020)

So richtig (hoch)winterlich sieht es trotz des Neuschnees nicht einmal aus, die Büsche sind kaum eingeschneit  Aber muss jeden möglichen Skitag nutzen in diesem Jahr


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Februar 2020)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> die Büsche sind kaum eingeschneit


Die sind aber auch über 2m hoch .

Es hat dort nämlich ungefähr doppelt so viel Schnee wie in den Kitzbühelern. Es war SEHR angenehm, auch mal auf der ganzen Tour Vollgas bei der Abfahrt zu geben, ohne sich ständing vor Steinkontakt zu fürchten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (14. Februar 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Die sind aber auch über 2m hoch .
> 
> Es hat dort nämlich ungefähr doppelt so viel Schnee wie in den Kitzbühelern. Es war SEHR angenehm, auch mal auf der ganzen Tour Vollgas bei der Abfahrt zu geben, ohne sich ständing vor Steinkontakt zu fürchten.


Ui, doch ein Schneeloch  Ich werde die Saison 2019/20 wohl auch als Slalom um Steine/nicht eingeschneiten Latschen in Erinnerung behalten.


----------



## Mausoline (14. Februar 2020)

Tolle Fotos   sehr schön


... und nebendran die Schneeschuhspur  da wars schon besser wieder runter zu fahren, gell.


----------



## Lenka K. (14. Februar 2020)

Schneeschuhspur, hä???

Meinst du meine Stockabdrücke im Tiefschnee auf dem ersten Bild? 
Oder die querverlaufende Gamsspur auf dem zweiten Bild? 

Man beachte auch die aesthätische Qualität der Aufstiegsspur auf dem zweiten Bild, die ich am Vortag im völligen Whiteout gelegt hab'.  Und mich nur auf den Hügel getraut hab'.


----------



## sommerfrische (14. Februar 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> aesthätische Qualität der Aufstiegsspur


----------



## Mausoline (14. Februar 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> ... Man beachte auch die aesthätische Qualität der Aufstiegsspur auf dem zweiten Bild, die ich am Vortag im völligen Whiteout gelegt hab'.  Und mich nur auf den Hügel getraut hab'.



 die hab ich gemeint


----------



## Lenka K. (20. Februar 2020)

Vorgezogenes Namenstagsgeschenk -- 30cm Pulver statt 10! Dafür "durften" wir alles spuren -- wo sind die Massen, wenn frau sie mal braucht? 

Nach der Abfahrt ...





... ist vor der Abfahrt! 





Ziel in Sicht





Das Fenster zur Sonne





Schee woar's und weiter so!


----------



## Lenka K. (21. Februar 2020)

Heut' aa ned schlecht 




Damenglück eben .


----------



## Mausoline (21. Februar 2020)

Hasts vermutlich verdient  toll


----------



## Lenka K. (22. Februar 2020)

Der schönste Tag der Woche






Ziel in Sicht (Spitze links im Hintergrund)





Gut haben wir's erwischt, es könnte so ruhig weitergehen!


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Februar 2020)

Dust on crust in den schneearmen Kitzbühelern

Schneelage ein Trauerspiel (frau beachte auch die Schneefahnen!)





Schaut schon besser aus!





Mit der unverhofften Sonne doch ein schöner Tag in den Bergen, auch die Abfahrt mit Halbgas und Köpfchen ohne Haifischkontakt absolviert, aber der wenige Schnee war ein richtiger Schock! Wenn es so weitergeht, wird aus mir noch eine Winterradlerin .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (28. Februar 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Wenn es so weitergeht, wird aus mir noch eine Winterradlerin .


Höchstrafe ? 
Aber so weit wird es vielleicht doch nicht kommen. Schnee kommt..


----------



## Lenka K. (28. Februar 2020)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Höchstrafe


Für ein Winterkind schon. Aber jetzt geht's erstmal auf Tour .


----------



## Mausoline (28. Februar 2020)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Höchstrafe ?
> Aber so weit wird es vielleicht doch nicht kommen. Schnee kommt..



Mädels Höchststrafe  Jammern auf hohem Niveau _aber ich gönns euch und freu mich saumäßig an euren Bildern_
Höchststrafe ist wenn du gar nix machen kannst    
Selbst ich hab was bewegen können


----------



## sommerfrische (28. Februar 2020)

@Mausoline Was macht das Knie? Wird das schon? Ich darf mich leider einreihen, hab auch erstmal "Knie" und darf nicht Skifahren  

Werde als "Höchststrafe" vorerst viel Oberkörper/Rumpf trainieren. Aber wer weiß, wozu's gut ist


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Februar 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Höchststrafe ist wenn du gar nix machen kannst


Ich fühle mit allen Versehrten und wünsche euch beiden Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung!

P.S. Heute Nacht unangekündigter Regen bis 2000m. Auf 50cm Pulver ...Oh well ...


----------



## sommerfrische (29. Februar 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> P.S. Heute Nacht unangekündigter Regen bis 2000m. Auf 50cm Pulver ...Oh well ...


_Das _gefällt mir natürlich gar nicht, ist ein verhexter Winter. Ansonsten: danke für die guten Wünsche


----------



## Mausoline (29. Februar 2020)

Danke für die Wünsche.



sommerfrische schrieb:


> @Mausoline Was macht das Knie? Wird das schon? Ich darf mich leider einreihen, hab auch erstmal "Knie" und darf nicht Skifahren
> 
> Werde als "Höchststrafe" vorerst viel Oberkörper/Rumpf trainieren. Aber wer weiß, wozu's gut ist



Kriegst ne PN


----------



## Lenka K. (2. März 2020)

Instafoto  ...




... oder was fotografiere ich, damit ein völlig falscher Eindruck von den Verhältnissen entsteht. Hier: die Pulverschwünge stammen vom Vortag, als ich das Foto gemacht hab', wäre die treffendste Bezeichnung für den Schnee vor Ort "Frischbeton".


Die oberen 600Hm doch guter Schnee


----------



## sommerfrische (2. März 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Instafoto  ...


Man sieht´s, dass der Schnee seinen besten Tag gesehen hat, aber


Lenka K. schrieb:


> "Frischbeton"


klingt wirklich krass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (9. März 2020)

Noch aweng den Winter geniessen  

Vorfreude





Selbst ist die Frau!  





Blick zurück und nochmals!



​
Am Wochenende ist es vorbei mit der Toureneinsamkeit





Ziel in Sicht





Spuren




Schee woar's!


----------



## sommerfrische (9. März 2020)

Gemein. Jetzt, wo ich nicht kann,  kommt endlich der Winter


----------



## Lenka K. (9. März 2020)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Gemein. Jetzt, wo ich nicht kann,  kommt endlich der Winter


Keine Sorge, das war nur ein kurzes Winterintermezzo. Morgen Regen bis 1800-2000m, am Mi in Tirol 17 und am Do 19 Grad!


----------



## Mausoline (10. März 2020)

so oder so

... aber trotzdem schöne schöne Bilder


----------



## Lenka K. (13. März 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> aber trotzdem schöne schöne Bilder


Danke!

Noch schnell auf Tour, bevor auch der Kurz auf Trump macht!

Sieht so winterlich aus ... nur dass die Temperatur in der Sonne auf 2300m bis zu +25 Grad betrug! 





Gipfel in Sicht





"Vorfreude" auf die Abfahrt 1





"Vorfreude" auf die Abfahrt 2 - oder warmer Wind + warmer Schnee = Kruste hoch2





So schlimm war's mit den Wasserskiern dann doch nicht, aber Pulver sieht anders aus. Und ab der nächsten Woche bleiben vermutlich nur die schneearmen bayerischen Hausmuggl  .

Anderseits: Zustände wie in Italien möchte hier auch keiner und letztendlich ist der ausbleibende Freizeitspass wirklich kein grosses Opfer wenn frau an die gefährdeten Menschen denkt.


----------



## Lenka K. (17. März 2020)

Die letzte Skitour der Saison ...  







​
Ceterum censeo coronam delendam esse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (17. März 2020)

Noch schnell eine Biketour, bevor auch das verboten wird ...















​
Im letzten Herbst an derselben Stelle 




Mehr zu dem zerstörten Jurahaus.


----------



## Lenka K. (29. März 2020)

Aus is und gar is und schad is, dass wahr is!

Auf ein WP-Wiedersehen in besseren Zeiten!


----------



## Lenka K. (1. April 2020)

Nachtrag

Die Sehnsucht nach ein Paar Stunden Normalität

















Die Berge stehen da in gleichgültiger Monumentalität, die Sonne scheint. So soll es auch während der Tschernobylkatastrophe gewesen sein ...


----------



## Mausoline (1. April 2020)

Aber jetzt find ich es in den Bergen sicherer oder gesünder als zu Tschernobylzeiten.


----------



## Lenka K. (4. April 2020)

Die letzten Schwünge der Saison

Frau beachte vor allem die Massen an Münchnern, die in die Berge einfallen und die Einheimischen so gefährden, dass mancherorts Wanderparkplätze gesperrt werden, um der Lage Herr zu werden! Wenn's mit dem Landkreiskäfig nicht geklappt hat ...
Die Person auf den Bildern ist übrigens mein Mann ...

















Es fühlte sich an eher wie Anfang Mai, aber Hauptsache Schnee!  

Und nun ab aufs Radl, eine gut durchlüftete Lunge trotzt am besten irgendwelchen komischen Viren ...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Ladies! 
Ich habe gerade mal die Sofanordwand angemeldet, ich hoffe ihr seid dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei!
Ich freue mich auf den WP mit euch!


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Oktober 2020)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> ... ich hoffe ihr seid dieses Jahr auch wieder dabei!...


Unbedingt  Prima, daß Du unser Team angemeldet hast, könntest Du bitte den Link zum Team reinstellen? Irgendwie stehe ich gerade auf meiner Leitung  bezügl. Anmeldung...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. Oktober 2020)

BIKE PASSION Pirna - MTB-News Winterpokal
					

Der MTB-News Winterpokal ist die Motivationshilfe für alle Biker, sich auch in der kalten Jahreszeit auf’s Bike zu schwingen. Mach jetzt mit - kostenlos!




					winterpokal.mtb-news.de
				




Ich hoffe der Link funktioniert.


----------



## Votec Tox (17. Oktober 2020)

Vielen Dank! Hat geklappt.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (17. Oktober 2020)

Antrag ist angenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. Oktober 2020)

@HiFi XS @Lenka K. @Tikalla
Wie sieht es bei euch aus? Seid ihr auch wieder dabei?


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Oktober 2020)

Schweiz ist ab Heute Risikogebiet 
Wollte eigentlich Morgen nach Davos, ganz einsam wo hochwandern und ein wenig auf dem Schnee rumrutschen. Das wars erstmal.
Also ab aufs Bike, uns geht es ja trotzdem sehr gut:








Die Schweizer Alpen im Hintergrund, eigentlich ganz nah und doch so fern:


----------



## sommerfrische (24. Oktober 2020)

Schöne Bilder. Dennoch kein Like, die Situation ist wirklich zum Heulen 😰.


----------



## Lenka K. (24. Oktober 2020)

@Votec Tox Gibt’s in BaWü keine 48-Stunden-Regelung wie in BY?


----------



## sommerfrische (24. Oktober 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @Votec Tox Gibt’s in BaWü keine 48-Stunden-Regelung wie in BY?


Naja, die Regelung ist schon bewusst schwammig (=abschreckend) formuliert.... Wo wir doch so super Zahlen haben, sollen wir keinesfalls ins gefährliche Ausland


----------



## Votec Tox (24. Oktober 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> @Votec Tox Gibt’s in BaWü keine 48-Stunden-Regelung wie in BY?


Vor einer Woche hieß es: die Schweizer dürfen 48 Std zu uns und wir 24 Std in die CH.
Ich finde jedoch nichts darüber, habe zig Mal versucht beim Zoll anzurufen, da ist natürlich immer belegt.
Werde wohl mal an der Grenze vorbei radeln und nachfragen. Das hieße ja auch, daß Jeder an der Grenze registriert wird, was enorme Wartezeiten bedeuten muß...


----------



## garfield70 (24. Oktober 2020)

Einreise nach Deutschland: Das müssen Sie nach dem Urlaub beachten | Verbraucherzentrale.de
					

Die Einreiseverordnung ist bis zum 30. September 2022 verlängert worden. Was genau für Urlauber:innen gilt, die aus dem Ausland nach Deutschland zurückkehren, und was sie beachten müssen, wenn Impfzertifikate abgelaufen sind, lesen Sie in diesem Artikel.




					www.verbraucherzentrale.de
				






Hilft vielleicht etwas....fakt ist, Schweiz ist komplett Risikogebiet, aber wer nicht länger als 24 Stunden bleibt in einem erklärten Risikogebiet, muss auch bei der Rückkehr nix veranlassen. Was umgekehrt für Deutsche in Richtung Schweiz gilt, muss bei den dortigen Behörden erfragt werden...ist aber meines Wissens auch ähnlich wie bei uns, also wer nicht länger als X Stunden in die Schweiz will muss auch nix veranlassen. "Registriert" wird man nicht und wurde man noch nie, auch nicht als die Grenze "dicht" war.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (24. Oktober 2020)

Wie kompliziert... drück dir die Daumen, dass Tagesausflüge möglich sind!


----------



## Lenka K. (25. Oktober 2020)

@turbo.huhnchen Bin dabei - auch wenn heuer vierstellige Punktezahlen höchst unwahrscheinlich sind .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. Oktober 2020)

Super, dann sind wir schon zu dritt!
Wir können alle nur abwarten wie wir uns diesen Winter bewegen können/dürfen... wir machen einfach das Beste draus!


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Oktober 2020)

bin noch da  hab mich angemeldet...


----------



## Lenka K. (26. Oktober 2020)

@Votec Tox Noch zu den Reisereegelungen: schau dich auf der Webseite der örtlichen Handelskammer um - die haben oft genaue Infos.

Für MUC als Beispiel hier.

Um die kurze Verweildauer zu belegen, könnte ein Beweisstück (Tankrechnung aus D auf der Hinfahrt o.Ä.) hilfreich sein ...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (26. Oktober 2020)

Hallo hifi! Schön, dass du dabei bist!
Zu viert übrigens!!! 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch @Tikalla


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (30. Oktober 2020)

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich @Tikalla noch meldet...?!?

Wir brauchen also noch eine 5te Lady! 
Welche Bikerin hat Lust mit einem Traditionsteam   den Winterpokal zu bestreiten?


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (3. November 2020)

Gibt es wirklich keine Lady mehr die noch ohne Team ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (3. November 2020)

Servus @turbo.huhnchen,

hab' mir erlaubt deinen Beitrag im Winterpokal und Q-Cup als eigenständiges Thema zu platzieren. Vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand ...


----------



## HiFi XS (6. November 2020)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Gibt es wirklich keine Lady mehr die noch ohne Team ist?


Ich frage auf Facebook....


----------



## wintergriller (6. November 2020)

Hier, hier.....bin gerne dabei


----------



## Lenka K. (6. November 2020)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Hier, hier.....bin gerne dabei


Schön!  

Dann müsste nur @turbo.huhnchen als Teamchefin dein Antrag bestätigen .


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (6. November 2020)

Ist bestätigt!
Willkommen im Team


----------



## HiFi XS (6. November 2020)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Hier, hier.....bin gerne dabei


Freue mich sehr! Facebook hat doch Vorteile


----------



## Lenka K. (16. November 2020)

Den schönen November für Touren in den Bergen ausgenutzt

Zuerst die Arbeit 





Ende der Gemütlichkeit 1





Ende der Gemütlichkeit 2





Gipfel in Sicht





Das Vergnügen 



 



Schee woar's, aber anstrengend!


----------



## Lenka K. (19. November 2020)

*Trailtour mit Hindernissen*

Geschlossen ... aber einen Kuchen hab' ich mir sowieso noch nicht verdient! 





Ziel 1 in Sicht





Abfahrtsspass





Rekognoszieren





Ziel 2 in Sicht





Panorama









Am Ziel





Trailen









Nochmals Sonne tanken





Trail mit Hindernissen









Ohne Absturzgefahr trailen








Anspruchsvoll woar's, aber schee


----------



## Schwimmer (19. November 2020)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> *Trailtour mit Hindernissen*
> 
> Geschlossen ... aber einen Kuchen hab' ich mir sowieso noch nicht verdient!
> 
> ...



... und das alles mit ohne Schnee ...


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (20. Oktober 2021)

Es ist wieder so weit, der Herbst ist in vollem Gange und der Winter steht in den Startlöchern.
Ich hoffe ihr seid auch wieder dabei! 
Die Sofanordwand ist angemeldet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turbo.huhnchen (21. Oktober 2021)

Hi Votec 
Mitgliedschaft ist bestätigt!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. Oktober 2021)

@HiFi XS @wintergriller @Lenka K. 
Wie sieht es mit euch aus? Lust auf Winterpokal?


----------



## wintergriller (25. Oktober 2021)

Wie geil ich sitze gerade am Rechner und versuche mich zum Team durchzuklicken, da sehe ich, dass ich im Moment in einem Beitrag erwähnt wurde. Bin dabei


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (25. Oktober 2021)




----------



## HiFi XS (28. Oktober 2021)

ich bin dabei


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. Oktober 2021)

Willkommen im Team!
Dann fehlt nur noch @Lenka K.


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. Oktober 2021)

Ich kann Lenka irgendwie nicht direkt anschreiben 
@Votec Tox hast du vielleicht Kontakt zu ihr?


----------



## Votec Tox (28. Oktober 2021)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> Ich kann Lenka irgendwie nicht direkt anschreiben
> @Votec Tox hast du vielleicht Kontakt zu ihr?


Leider nein, kann ihr ebenfalls keine PN schicken


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. Oktober 2021)

OK, Schade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithie (28. Oktober 2021)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> OK, Schade...


Servus die Damen,

Lenka ist verhindert, sie schickt stattdessen mich. Punktemässig müsste das in gleicher Liga laufen .

Passt das für euch? Ich hab' mich jedenfalls beworben .


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (28. Oktober 2021)

Sehr gerne, für mich passt das! 
Wenn es sonst keine Einsprüche gibt?


----------



## HiFi XS (29. Oktober 2021)

turbo.huhnchen schrieb:


> OK, Schade...


Vielleicht meldet sie sich @lenka


Smithie schrieb:


> Servus die Damen,
> 
> Lenka ist verhindert, sie schickt stattdessen mich. Punktemässig müsste das in gleicher Liga laufen .
> 
> Passt das für euch? Ich hab' mich jedenfalls beworben .


Bin dafür- klaro!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (29. Oktober 2021)

Es kann los gehen  🥳  🏆


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (22. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Ladies,
Es ist so weit, es geht wieder los und ich hoffe ihr seid wieder dabei!


----------



## Votec Tox (22. Oktober 2022)

Vielen Dank und ich freue mich schon drauf - eben den Antrag gestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smithie (22. Oktober 2022)

Ah, der technische Fortschritt .
Hab' mich beworben und freue mich schon aufs gemeinsame Sporteln durch den Winter!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (23. Oktober 2022)

Seid aufgenommen!


----------



## turbo.huhnchen (31. Oktober 2022)

Heute geht es los!
@HiFi XS bist eingeladen, brauchst dich nur noch anmelden.
@wintergriller bist du auch wieder dabei?


----------



## HiFi XS (31. Oktober 2022)

Hi @turbo.huhnchen 
Danke für die Einladung - bin wieder dabei!


----------



## wintergriller (1. November 2022)

Aloha zusammen,
ich bin auch gerne wieder dabei!


----------

